# Custom paint Jobs in the 559



## montemanls

We are Loacated at 148 S Canby in Tulare Ca 93274. Our # is 559-686-3952, we do it all from Kandys to base coats Graphics etc. Well post pics up our projects.


----------



## montemanls

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/mon...ickscadi067.jpg
check it out


----------



## montemanls

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/montemanls/rickscadi067.jpg


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

that shits wet.. damn.. 
i need to get on that level..
how many coats of clear u got on this.. and what brand do you use


----------



## show-bound

LUV THAT COLOR...YOU DO SOME GOOD WORK THERE MY MAN!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 06:01 PM~6068670
> *that shits wet.. damn..
> i need to get on that level..
> how many coats of clear u got on this.. and what brand do you use
> *


 Diamont DC98 4 coats


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 29 2006, 06:40 PM~6068992
> *LUV THAT COLOR...YOU DO SOME GOOD WORK THERE MY MAN!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## montemanls

Love this pic


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## Airborne

Good God that is badass!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 1 2006, 12:24 AM~6084161
> *nice
> *


have u started on your 61


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 1 2006, 02:05 PM~6087266
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Good Luck


----------



## 925eastbayrider

:worship:


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC

IS THAT KANDY OVER BASE..?

IF SO WHAT BASE COLOR WAS USED..?


----------



## MR.61

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2006, 04:32 PM~6075022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

thanks joe for all the help,it was much appreciated :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## montemanls

Dont trip


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

These are hand drawn not murals


----------



## MR.61

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 6 2006, 02:58 PM~6117646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are hand drawn not murals
> *



how you did that? looks bad :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice work


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MR.61_@Sep 6 2006, 11:21 PM~6121180
> *how you did that? looks bad :cheesy:
> *


 Pencil


----------



## Bigjxloc

damn iv'e seen alot of your work on this site and your paint jobs are pretty tight. Whats up homey you hiring any apprentices?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Sep 9 2006, 06:04 PM~6139043
> *damn iv'e seen alot of your work on this site and your paint jobs are pretty tight. Whats up homey you hiring any apprentices?
> *


Depends  :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice work


----------



## montemanls

This wa the last project we worked on


----------



## montemanls

Complete paint job bare metal and stripes this is one of those cars that something always went wrong  not a lo lo but check it out :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

In the booth


----------



## montemanls

will be sprayed today :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Another truck that was painted here bumpers, mirrors, handles. black w/blue crystal pearl


----------



## montemanls

Here it is color shifting


----------



## montemanls

Bermuda Blue Metallic  :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2006, 02:37 PM~6073223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pic
> *


damn whats something like that run $$$$ i think i need some patterns an candy for my fleetwood


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Sep 16 2006, 08:14 PM~6188454
> *damn whats something like that run $$$$ i think i need some patterns an candy for my fleetwood
> *


5K


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 16 2006, 08:15 PM~6188462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

WHATS UP RICK ARE U ALL STICKY FROM ALL THE CLEAR


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1

wassup momentals,

do you know what paint/base coat this car has?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Sep 22 2006, 01:58 PM~6225589
> *wassup momentals,
> 
> do you know what paint/base coat this car has?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it looks like a cobalt blue house of color kandy with a silver base


----------



## thecandyman

thats exactly what it is blue candy with asilver base.


----------



## flossyb93

hey i forgot that 21st was your birthday, what are you 37 now? go ahead and go buy your self a beer and ill pay you back for it when i see you  Just one


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Sep 23 2006, 01:12 PM~6230914
> *thats exactly what it is blue candy with asilver base.
> *


 whats up homie


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Sep 23 2006, 06:36 PM~6232106
> *hey i forgot that 21st was your birthday, what are you 37 now? go ahead and go buy your self a beer and ill pay you back for it when i see you   Just one
> *


 what ever youngin u still havent even grown a mustache and what are u 30, :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 22 2006, 05:24 PM~6226707
> *it looks like a cobalt blue house of color kandy with a silver base
> *


Thanks, didn't you paint the big body candy cobalt blue too? The one with all the patterns? That was sick bro!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Sep 25 2006, 12:27 PM~6240806
> *Thanks,  didn't you paint the big body candy cobalt blue too?  The one with all the patterns?  That was sick bro!!
> *


ttt


----------



## montemanls

Just got this back from albert lets see what we could cook up


----------



## montemanls




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 5 2006, 04:20 PM~6311168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this back from albert lets see what we could cook up
> *




i really like the look of that pencil drawing homie your puttin it down bro keep up the good work


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 5 2006, 02:07 PM~6313280
> *i really like the look of that pencil drawing homie your puttin it down bro  keep up the good work
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WaGoNmAsTeR

wow, you mean business.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 5 2006, 09:20 AM~6311168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this back from albert lets see what we could cook up
> *


SHIT LOOKS NICE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 6 2006, 04:52 AM~6317337
> *SHIT LOOKS NICE
> *


 Gracias  :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

ttt! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.61

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 5 2006, 08:20 AM~6311168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this back from albert lets see what we could cook up
> *


how much for a mural on a bike just like that.


----------



## locotiny

albert se avienta loco :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MR.61_@Oct 11 2006, 01:27 PM~6347958
> *how much for a mural on a bike just like that.
> *


Talk to Alberto 559-635-1895


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

This is our new project


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

NICE :biggrin: WHEN U COMING TO FRESNO AGAIN


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 14 2006, 01:17 AM~6366797
> *NICE  :biggrin: WHEN U COMING TO FRESNO AGAIN
> *


I was there yesterday at the big Fresno fair.


----------



## montemanls

Almost finished a bike weve been working on


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

looking good! :0


----------



## johnnie65

LOOKS LIKE HOMIE HAS A LOT OF TALENT. THERES A GUY FROM THE CLUB I'M IN AND THE PAINTER HE HAD LINED UP BACKED OUT OF THE DEAL TODAY. IS THERE AN ESTIMATED PRICE YOU COULD GIVE TO DO THIS '65 IMPALA COBALT BLUE WITH CANDY BLUE FLAMES. THE CAR IS ALREADY COBALT BLUE W/ SOME KAMILIAN STYLE FLAMES BUT THE R/S FENDER GOT SCRATCHED UP, SO HE WANTS TO REPAINT THE WHOLE CAR AGAIN. ALSO WOULD YOU GUYS HAVE TIME TO DO IT OR IS THERE A WAITING LIST. BY THE WAY WE ARE FROM FRESNO. 

THANKS, JOHNNIE
BLVD KINGS C.C.

HERS SOME PICS OF THE CAR HOW IT IS RIGHT NOW!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Oct 17 2006, 01:48 AM~6383932
> *LOOKS LIKE HOMIE HAS A LOT OF TALENT. THERES A GUY FROM THE CLUB I'M IN AND THE PAINTER HE HAD LINED UP BACKED OUT OF THE DEAL TODAY. IS THERE AN ESTIMATED PRICE YOU COULD GIVE TO DO THIS '65 IMPALA COBALT BLUE WITH CANDY BLUE FLAMES. THE CAR IS ALREADY COBALT BLUE W/ SOME KAMILIAN STYLE FLAMES BUT THE R/S FENDER GOT SCRATCHED UP, SO HE WANTS TO REPAINT THE WHOLE CAR AGAIN. ALSO WOULD YOU GUYS HAVE TIME TO DO IT OR IS THERE A WAITING LIST. BY THE WAY WE ARE FROM FRESNO.
> 
> THANKS, JOHNNIE
> BLVD KINGS C.C.
> 
> HERS SOME PICS OF THE CAR HOW IT IS RIGHT NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm me


----------



## LA COUNTY

THAT BIKE LOOKS FIRME!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

Nice work ....... I enjoy seeing what type of ideas & seeing how they all come together ..............


I cant wait til i get things setup once again


----------



## impacadd

what kind of clear do u use on all your paint job and do u have a booth////


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by impacadd_@Oct 21 2006, 07:22 PM~6416140
> *what kind of clear do u use on all your paint job and do u have a booth////
> *


yeah i got i booth (its a business) and i use diamont dc 98, to transtar euro clear for the low end jobs.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 27 2006, 08:35 PM~6460220
> *
> *


What up stranger :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 28 2006, 01:22 PM~6463280
> *What up stranger :biggrin:
> *




any more pictures of what you guys are working on at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Yeah ive got a couple of projects ill post them up later "ins work baby comes first" :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 28 2006, 01:22 PM~6463280
> *What up stranger :biggrin:
> *


i'll swing by the shop,hey i heard george finaly got his big body tell him congrats and welcome to the caddy lifestyle theres no turning back now!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 31 2006, 09:43 PM~6482469
> *i'll swing by the shop,hey i heard george finaly got his big body tell him congrats and welcome to the caddy lifestyle theres no turning back now!
> *


 now he wants an impala :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:roflmao:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 13 2006, 10:28 PM~6563126
> *  :roflmao:
> *


How was that bakers show :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

didn't go,had to work


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

wher are the pics of your latest project?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 15 2006, 04:43 PM~6767104
> *wher are the pics of your latest project?
> *



ill post them later still got some buffin to do


----------



## AuggieStyle

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 6 2006, 04:58 PM~6117646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are hand drawn not murals
> *


Looks good! Looks damn good.


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Dec 16 2006, 01:08 PM~6771121
> *Looks good! Looks damn good.
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 15 2006, 04:43 PM~6767104
> *wher are the pics of your latest project?
> *


Here u go


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

niiiice work like always! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## RegalLimited82

Pinstriping? PM sent


----------



## flossyb93

whats up joe just posted pics of the new set up on MY 93 CADDY check it out and let me know what you think


----------



## djbizz1

DAMN!! That sh!t is clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Check out This Pearl Job


----------



## montemanls




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flossyb93

came out clean


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jan 5 2007, 12:43 AM~6908064
> *came out clean
> *


----------



## djbizz1

Damn, Another ride done?? ya'll don't play around huh! :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 8 2007, 04:29 PM~6935889
> *Damn, Another ride done??  ya'll don't play around huh!  :thumbsup:
> *


Its called production we dont post all the rides we do here at the shop or else well have 1000 pages of insurance work but we try to post the custom jobs or semi custom. we have a shop car in the works next it should be worth checkin out :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 3 2007, 06:57 PM~6894343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out This Pearl Job
> *


Damn I love it, what color white and pearls were used! Definatly has shimmer to it!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 19 2006, 10:37 AM~6785418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin nice man


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 9 2007, 09:59 AM~6942046
> *Damn I love it, what color white and pearls were used! Definatly has shimmer to it!
> *



Its A YZ Paint code White factory with house of color Silver Pearl.4 mid coats and 4 coats of clear :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

ALMOST TIME TO TAKE MY STUFF, ARE YOU READY?


----------



## fleetwoodmack

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 10 2007, 10:11 AM~6951113
> *Its A YZ Paint code White factory with house of color Silver Pearl.4 mid coats and 4 coats of clear :biggrin:
> *


yz? ford color on a gm? you should be ashamed :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:0 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Jan 13 2007, 10:02 PM~6981385
> *yz? ford color on a gm? you should be ashamed :biggrin:
> *


Customer choice :biggrin: Remember the customer is always right


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 08:45 AM~6990905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


U aint right :roflmao: But u aint wrong either uffin: Nice truck in the back ground :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 12 2007, 05:12 PM~6972524
> *ALMOST TIME TO TAKE MY STUFF, ARE YOU READY?
> *


Bring it today


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 15 2007, 09:28 AM~6991132
> *Bring it today
> *


its been special delivered to your shop :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

post pics when done!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 06:49 PM~6995974
> *its been special delivered to your shop :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lets do it


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 16 2007, 10:07 PM~7008151
> *post pics when done!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Dont trip :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93

just got something for gorge on my post your ride check it out and let me know if you knew he was riding like that :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jan 17 2007, 12:21 PM~7012311
> *just got something for gorge on my post your ride check it out and let me know if you knew he was riding like that :biggrin:
> *


is that george riding dirty!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

man my neck and my back, :angry: that muther is to heavy, just let me know when its ready


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 19 2007, 10:11 AM~7030146
> *man my neck and my back,  :angry: that muther is to heavy, just let me know when its ready
> *


I told u ,keep your palmalive hands clean and leave all the work to me


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 19 2007, 11:21 AM~7030898
> *I told u ,keep your palmalive hands clean and leave all the work to me
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## KAKALAK

nice


----------



## montemanls

Look whats in the booth,i trip out on this truck :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2007, 01:24 PM~7063989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look whats in the booth,i trip out on this truck  :biggrin:
> *



 OOOOOHHHHhhhhhhh SHiiiIItttTT!! Can't wait to see this!!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 23 2007, 02:49 PM~7064572
> *   OOOOOHHHHhhhhhhh SHiiiIItttTT!!  Can't wait to see this!!!
> *


This is a rat rod its going to stay the same color and as it looks believe it or not this thing has AC and is worth about 30gz the way it sits and everything hes done to it ,were just going to clear where they chopped it :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:wave:


----------



## flossyb93

talk him into pattering that shit out :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jan 24 2007, 01:56 AM~7069578
> *talk him into pattering that shit out  :biggrin:
> *


No cause then hell have to compete with trokita loka ,and this ratita loka aint trying to do that :biggrin:


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2007, 01:24 PM~7063989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look whats in the booth,i trip out on this truck  :biggrin:
> *


that shit looks crazy


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

what up joe, i'll stop by the shop later uffin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 25 2007, 08:02 AM~7080347
> *what up joe, i'll stop by the shop later uffin:
> *


its your turn to buy the ROCKSTARS ill b here :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Here u go rick


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 30 2007, 03:40 PM~7130688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here u go rick
> *


looking good joe, cant wait to see the rest :0 :0


----------



## djbizz1

ooooohhhhh weeeeeee!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 30 2007, 05:07 PM~7131524
> *ooooohhhhh weeeeeee!      :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bigjxloc




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

what up joe :wave: i'll stop by wednesday


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 12 2007, 01:17 PM~7240327
> *what up joe :wave:  i'll stop by wednesday
> *


Bring the ROCKSTARS :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

D403 With Blue Ice Pearl over it :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Molded Dash Piece and pillars for a stratus


----------



## chackbayplaya

dammmmmmmmm, really nice work man!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 13 2007, 03:12 PM~7250365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molded Dash Piece and pillars for a stratus
> *


looks good, how about my stuff


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 13 2007, 11:51 PM~7256201
> *looks good, how about my stuff
> *


They r in the booth :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Bikes put tog :biggrin: ether


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 14 2007, 10:45 AM~7259346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikes put tog :biggrin: ether
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

Here it is Rick


----------



## montemanls




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 14 2007, 02:32 PM~7261160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is Rick
> *


 :0


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 14 2007, 02:50 PM~7261304
> *:0
> *



x2 :worship:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 14 2007, 04:29 PM~7261961
> *x2  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toco004

hella Nice paint jobs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

how much for a kandy on a 64 impala


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 14 2007, 10:29 PM~7265253
> *how much for a kandy on a 64 impala
> *


pm me


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 14 2007, 02:33 PM~7261167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: that tank came out fuken clean


----------



## 86TXMonte

What color is that blue... Who Makes it??
That is a clean color....
Much Props...


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Feb 15 2007, 09:25 AM~7267406
> *:thumbsup: that tank came out fuken clean
> *


what up Boy


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Feb 15 2007, 09:59 AM~7267679
> *What color is that blue... Who Makes it??
> That is a clean color....
> Much Props...
> *


House of color Cobalt Blue :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 12 2007, 01:47 PM~7240571
> *Bring the ROCKSTARS :biggrin:
> *



i will trade you some ROCKSTARS for a gas tank like that :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Feb 15 2007, 12:43 PM~7269233
> *i will trade you some ROCKSTARS for a gas tank like that :biggrin:
> *


Done deal :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 31 2006, 12:25 AM~6074984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2006, 07:37 PM~6073223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pic
> *


nice caddy


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 04:45 PM~6990905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


 nice caddy


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 15 2007, 11:07 AM~7268296
> *House of color Cobalt Blue :biggrin:
> *



Bad ass color!! Damn!! I wan't my truck back :tears:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 15 2007, 01:53 PM~7269946
> *nice caddy
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 16 2007, 04:04 AM~7273311
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


have you more pic on your caddy??????


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 16 2007, 06:51 AM~7276084
> *have you more pic on your caddy??????
> *


yes what side :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 16 2007, 05:27 PM~7276970
> *yes what side :biggrin:
> *


 all side front & rear


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

Nice work!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 22 2007, 10:59 PM~7328449
> *
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 25 2007, 11:21 AM~7347208
> *
> *


heres a couple of new pics


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 25 2007, 11:53 PM~7352717
> *heres a couple of new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn!! your ready for Vegas Super show bro! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 26 2007, 12:18 AM~7352806
> *Damn!! your ready for Vegas Super show bro!    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

fuckin speechless


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 26 2007, 07:53 AM~7352717
> *heres a couple of new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice pic


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

heres a few joe


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 28 2007, 09:55 PM~7377999
> *heres a few joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


too much work for me :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 1 2007, 05:55 AM~7377999
> *heres a few joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 bad asss


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 3 2007, 05:32 PM~7398648
> *bad asss
> *


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 4 2007, 08:07 AM~7401269
> *
> *


----------



## Pete Dogg

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 29 2006, 10:07 AM~6065675
> *We just moved into our new shop in Tulare Ca we are Loacated at 148 S Canby in Tulare Ca 93274. Our # is 559-686-3952, we do it all from Kandys to base coats Graphics etc. Ill post pics up of or new projects. Stop by the shop if u are in town or if u just want to see what we got going on :biggrin:
> *



What do you charge roughly on a vehicle like this? Stock and Candy prices? Thanks


----------



## degre576

nice work on all them rides


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Mar 15 2007, 10:44 PM~7488541
> *What do you charge roughly on a vehicle like this?  Stock and Candy prices? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



heres one we did :biggrin: here


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 15 2007, 10:52 PM~7488589
> *nice work on all them rides
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete Dogg

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 16 2007, 08:48 AM~7490074
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 Hey Joe what color blue is this, I like this color.


----------



## SUPREME69

looks like a quasar blue i could be wrong though


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

looks goiod


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 16 2007, 04:46 PM~7490058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one we did :biggrin:  here
> *


oooo


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 16 2007, 11:32 AM~7491156
> *looks like a quasar blue i could be wrong though
> *



Yeah it does :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 16 2007, 11:32 AM~7491156
> *looks like a quasar blue i could be wrong though
> *



Yeah it does :biggrin:


----------



## Pete Dogg

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 19 2006, 12:35 PM~6785410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here u go
> *


Dam homie thats fukn sweet! thats the same color I want to go with for my ride. Any more pics? Is that a candy purple? How much would you charge for a paint job like that? PM me info homie, Im really interested!


----------



## Vayzfinest

haha told u homie, i was looking at that car and thinkin of u :nicoderm: haha.. holla at me


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 09:46 AM~7529237
> *:biggrin:
> *


wait till the freak gets out of court and well come c u :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Here u go Sean Jaguar rear end Chromed out ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

and then u cant b touched :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

here u go Sean :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 22 2007, 01:59 PM~7530672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then u cant b touched :thumbsup:
> *


nice


----------



## HIT EM UP

Top Notch Work...Props


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 23 2007, 11:06 PM~7541152
> *Top Notch Work...Props
> *


----------



## 82fleet

real good job joe


----------



## PICAZZO

Wow I'm speachless :0






What do kandie paint jobs start at for G-BODY cars bro, simple patterns only on the roof???

Pm me bro, I'm in the Bay Area but my car is being built in fresno, might as well have it painted there too


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 24 2007, 11:01 PM~7545793
> *Wow I'm speachless :0
> What do kandie paint jobs start at for G-BODY cars bro, simple patterns only on the roof???
> 
> Pm me bro, I'm in the Bay Area but my car is being built in fresno, might as well have it painted there too
> *


 :uh: :uh: tulare is not fresno


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 22 2007, 05:15 PM~7531949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good joe :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 26 2007, 01:47 PM~7554819
> *looking good joe  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## montemanls

The Latest Project


----------



## montemanls

Took this puppy down to the bare metal :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Brown Pearl With G  old Ice Pearl


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## Chevillacs

:0


----------



## slo

That brown is cold as hell. Gly a question tho how much does it vary from rootbeer ? It reminded me of that when I first saw it.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 03:04 AM~7582767
> *That brown is cold as hell.  Gly a question tho how much does it vary from rootbeer ? It reminded me of that when I first saw it.
> *



Its a little lighter and more pearl :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider63

hello what´s up have a good weekand


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Mar 31 2007, 07:12 AM~7589813
> *hello what´s up have a good weekand
> *


Ill have a good weekand Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 31 2007, 04:24 PM~7589961
> *Ill have a good weekand Thanks :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:wave:


----------



## Stone_Alsa

nice work, i should be by there this week.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 2 2007, 11:47 PM~7607472
> *nice work, i should be by there this week.
> *


cool


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 3 2007, 07:21 AM~7607365
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 4 2007, 04:59 PM~7616318
> *
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 4 2007, 08:59 AM~7616318
> *
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 9 2007, 11:11 PM~7655698
> *
> *


How Was Mooneys Groove :nicoderm:


----------



## Stone_Alsa

Sorry for the delay Joe, product was shipped out last week FedEX, I 'll try to trach it and see where it's, my apologies!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 10 2007, 11:14 PM~7664272
> *Sorry for the delay Joe, product was shipped out last week FedEX, I 'll try to trach it and see where it's, my apologies!
> *


Yeah Sean,s been asking about it, ill tell him.


----------



## Chevillacs

I need your professional help in choosing a color for my ride homie hno: So far im thinking of going with a candy plum(somewhat violet) for my 79 monet but now im rethinking it??? lmk if you can help me out :biggrin:

ttt, beautiful work


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 13 2007, 09:29 PM~7687476
> *I need your professional help in choosing a color for my ride homie hno: So far im thinking of going with a candy plum(somewhat violet) for my 79 monet but now im rethinking it??? lmk if you can help me out :biggrin:
> 
> ttt, beautiful work
> *



Id Go Magenta :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 16 2007, 12:46 PM~7703724
> *
> *


What up Rick, man that was a cool show car looked good, i got in kinda early :nicoderm:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 16 2007, 03:05 PM~7703879
> *Id Go Magenta :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Good one homie, this is what im going with


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 16 2007, 04:03 PM~7705313
> *:0
> Good one homie, this is what im going with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: If u go with the Magenta use a pearl white base :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## Chevillacs

WOW, did you do the murals? Looks amazing!


----------



## hittin back bumper

that diamont clear is good stuff, cuts like butter and buffs out good, keep up the good work homie


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Apr 19 2007, 08:53 PM~7732413
> *that diamont clear is good stuff, cuts like butter and buffs out good, keep up the good work homie
> *


Yes Sir :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93

:0 looks good did you do the pin stripeing


----------



## Ryonboy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 16 2006, 12:47 PM~6379177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is some Killer work.....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 20 2007, 07:58 AM~7734715
> *Yes Sir :biggrin:
> *


who sells this clear...


----------



## montemanls

> :0 looks good did you do the pin stripeing
> [/quote
> 
> by hand :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Ryonboy_@Apr 20 2007, 11:08 AM~7736115
> *This is some Killer work.....
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2007, 11:31 AM~7736236
> *who sells this clear...
> *



R-M Diamont DC98 its a BASF Product i think its the best and ive used them all. PM me and ill tell u how i use it, but its pricy.


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 20 2007, 01:17 PM~7736492
> *R-M Diamont DC98 its a BASF Product i think its the best and ive used them all. PM me and ill tell u how i use it, but its pricy.
> *


  how do u use it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 25 2007, 12:54 PM~7771182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Like :biggrin: Looks Good,let me hop tha  t thing


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

already have on kings Canyon


----------



## MR.61

NICE WORK


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MR.61_@May 17 2007, 06:21 PM~7926872
> *NICE WORK
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## djbizz1

what's new at the shop joe? 
any more sick ass shit comin outta there?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 18 2007, 10:25 AM~7930602
> *what's new at the shop joe?
> any more sick ass shit comin outta there?
> *


Got a pearled out Truck i just finished just trying to put it all together, and a couple of lowlows to many things to do, when i catch up on my internet time ill post some work up. mostly prep work at the moment :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

ORALE


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 22 2007, 07:58 AM~7954656
> *Got a pearled out Truck i just finished just trying to put it all together, and a couple of lowlows to many things to do, when i catch up on my internet time ill post some work up. mostly prep work at the moment :biggrin:
> *



ARE YOU HIRING? :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 22 2007, 12:42 PM~7956379
> *ARE YOU HIRING? :biggrin:
> *


give me a call


----------



## RegalLimited82

PM sent


----------



## PICAZZO

*POST MORE PICTURES UP !!!*


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 28 2007, 11:40 AM~7992915
> *POST MORE PICTURES UP !!!
> *


Yes Sir :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 23 2007, 07:52 AM~7961860
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## montemanls

Playing with some tape


----------



## sic713

you did more than play.. you created art.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2007, 11:40 PM~8132444
> *you did more than play.. you created art.
> *


Trying to homie :biggrin:


----------



## deadbling

dam nice car fella we dont have cars like that in uk


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by deadbling_@Jun 19 2007, 08:30 AM~8133912
> *dam nice car fella we dont have cars like that in uk
> *


u can if u go to pomona :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 18 2007, 06:00 PM~8129237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with some tape
> *



DAM HOMIE THATS CLEAN!


----------



## BIG NICK

post pics of your work with the tape still on :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2007, 01:36 PM~8135625
> *post pics of your work with the tape still on :biggrin:
> *


Ill post the hood and trunk masked up :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 18 2007, 04:00 PM~8129237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with some tape
> *



Looking good, can't wait to get my Regal done.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jun 22 2007, 09:39 AM~8154677
> *Looking good, can't wait to get my Regal done.
> *


me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Something differrent one of my customers wanted 2 try this out in the begining i wasnt feeling this project but its comming along pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

White Diamond pearl /Tangelo orange pearl


----------



## sic713

niceeeee....:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

installed a digital dash :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2007, 08:59 AM~8160684
> *niceeeee....:biggrin:
> *


What up Sic :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## flossyb93

truck looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 23 2007, 09:01 AM~8160693
> *What up Sic :biggrin:
> *


nothing.. having hell over here trying to buff out a motorcycle..


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2007, 12:19 PM~8187749
> *nothing.. having hell over here trying to buff out a motorcycle..
> *


have fun :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jun 27 2007, 11:32 AM~8187454
> *truck looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias what up boy,


----------



## montemanls

still in da works :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Jun 27 2007, 01:12 PM~8188078-->
> 
> 
> 
> have fun :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no fun in that..
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Jun 28 2007, 08:26 PM~8198228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in da works :biggrin:
> *


but this looks fun ass hell... more pics more pics...


----------



## 82fleet

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete Dogg

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 28 2007, 08:26 PM~8198228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in da works :biggrin:
> *


Looks good Joe, can't wait to get mine painted. :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 28 2007, 07:26 PM~8198228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in da works :biggrin:
> *



Damn ! :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2007, 08:39 PM~8198326
> *no fun in that..
> 
> but this looks fun ass hell... more pics more pics...
> *


Camera is full and i dont want to delete pics let me develop what i got and ill post them up


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jun 28 2007, 10:14 PM~8199253
> *Looks good Joe, can't wait to get mine painted. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jun 28 2007, 10:31 PM~8199396
> *Damn !  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: that shit is tight


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jun 29 2007, 12:37 PM~8202794
> *:worship: that shit is tight
> *


Thanks ill b heading up there this weekend have some cold ones chillin and make sure the carne asada is the ranchera not desmillo :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/mon...ent=1965025.jpg


----------



## montemanls

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/mon...ent=1965026.jpg


----------



## montemanls

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/mon...ent=1965027.jpg
Just a lil something :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 25 2007, 12:11 PM~8388409
> *http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/mon...ent=1965027.jpg
> Just a lil something :biggrin:
> *



Fuckin bad ass JOE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 25 2007, 12:24 PM~8388513
> *Fuckin bad ass JOE!!  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Dj.Gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:0 :0 :0


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 25 2007, 11:11 AM~8388409
> *http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/mon...ent=1965027.jpg
> Just a lil something :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


Damn, that shit must look real nice in person.

Looks like you're almost ready for my Regal :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jul 25 2007, 02:36 PM~8389512
> *:0
> Damn, that shit must look real nice in person.
> 
> Looks like you're almost ready for my Regal  :biggrin:
> *


We are almost ready let me spray the candy cut and buff and we can get the ball rollin :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 25 2007, 02:17 PM~8389356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 I Cant get those pics to come out :dunno:


----------



## montemanls

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/mon...ent=1965029.jpg

In da sun


----------



## montemanls

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/mon...ent=1965031.jpg

Hood in da sun


----------



## montemanls

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/mon...ent=1965030.jpg


----------



## flossyb93

looks like your doing big things at the shop


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jul 26 2007, 02:51 AM~8394172
> * looks like your doing big things at the shop
> *


not bigs things just alot of taping :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

NICE WORK JOE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jul 31 2007, 03:29 PM~8438947
> *NICE WORK JOE
> *


What up Angel


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

where are the pics of the 65


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 17 2007, 06:55 AM~8575393
> *where are the pics of the 65
> *


2 Soon, it aint time yet


----------



## 82fleet

:0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 17 2007, 05:02 PM~8579388
> *2 Soon, it aint time yet
> *


cant wait till you get your hands on my ride and do your magic again, full show style with all the new upgrades :0  just dont forget the plans are top secret


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 17 2007, 09:57 PM~8581292
> *cant wait till you get your hands on my ride and do your magic again, full show style with all the new upgrades  :0    just dont forget  the plans are top secret
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 17 2007, 09:57 PM~8581292
> *cant wait till you get your hands on my ride and do your magic again, full show style with all the new upgrades  :0    just dont forget  the plans are top secret
> *



   Sup joe I think u owe me a 12 pack


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 20 2007, 04:45 PM~8599290
> *      Sup joe I think u owe me a 12 pack
> *


I owe u a case not a 12 "dont forget what u told me" Ive got my navigation on.


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 21 2007, 09:59 AM~8605416
> *I owe u a case not a 12 "dont forget what u told me" Ive got my navigation on.
> *



I keep my word homes


----------



## 82fleet

:nicoderm: o i forgot i'll try 2 b there manna 2 pick up my case


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 22 2007, 08:59 PM~8620641
> *:nicoderm: o i forgot i'll try 2 b there manna 2 pick up my case
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

Did you paint this car joe? u know me, i'm still searching for that blue for my truck. I know for sure, Cobalt blue, but what base to go with, I'm not sure yet.  




































[/quote]


----------



## montemanls

> Did you paint this car joe? u know me, i'm still searching for that blue for my truck. I know for sure, Cobalt blue, but what base to go with, I'm not sure yet.


[/quote]
Yeah i painted that car it has a light purple base ill pm u with it when i find it i have to look for it


----------



## djbizz1

Yeah i painted that car it has a light purple base ill pm u with it when i find it i have to look for it 
[/quote]


damn, I'm liking that one :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> Did you paint this car joe? u know me, i'm still searching for that blue for my truck. I know for sure, Cobalt blue, but what base to go with, I'm not sure yet.


[/quote]
:0 :worship: Joes Auto Works


----------



## montemanls

:0 :worship: Joes Auto Works
[/quote]
We got some heat comming out soon :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> Yeah i painted that car it has a light purple base ill pm u with it when i find it i have to look for it


damn, I'm liking that one :biggrin:
[/quote]
Holla @ ya Boy :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> :0 :worship: Joes Auto Works


We got some heat comming out soon :biggrin:
[/quote]
ill stop by tommorrow, with a rockstar


----------



## djbizz1

[/quote]
Holla @ ya Boy :biggrin:
[/quote]


shit, whenever i get my truck back. shit still at the other shop. it's been over a year and a half now, to install my air bag suspension. :angry:


----------



## 82fleet

> Did you paint this car joe? u know me, i'm still searching for that blue for my truck. I know for sure, Cobalt blue, but what base to go with, I'm not sure yet.


[/quote]

 Is your navigation still on. :biggrin: P.S thats a bad as ride


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Is your navigation still on. :biggrin: P.S thats a bad as ride 
[/quote]


yeah its alright, i guess :biggrin: wait till i bring the heat El Jefe should be looking real good :0


----------



## montemanls

> Is your navigation still on. :biggrin: P.S thats a bad as ride


yeah its alright, i guess :biggrin: wait till i bring the heat El Jefe should be looking real good :0
[/quote]
Ride on em :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Holla @ ya Boy :biggrin:
[/quote]
shit, whenever i get my truck back. shit still at the other shop. it's been over a year and a half now, to install my air bag suspension. :angry:
[/quote]
i got the hook up on bags it would have been done long ago."and painted"


----------



## montemanls

> We got some heat comming out soon :biggrin:


ill stop by tommorrow, with a rockstar 
[/quote]
Bring Red Bulls the Rockstars keep up all night.


----------



## 82fleet

Sup joe gracias for the coronas


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Sep 16 2007, 07:31 PM~8804196
> * Sup joe gracias for the coronas
> *


didnt offer me any, after i delivered with the red bull


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Sep 16 2007, 07:31 PM~8804196
> * Sup joe gracias for the coronas
> *


im not a mind reader , u should ask ,plus drinking and driving dont mix" Pa la Otra " i still owe u one :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 16 2007, 10:28 PM~8805779
> *didnt offer me any, after i delivered with the red bull
> *


ok i owe u one 2, Dont trip we were trying to sneek them in and everybody was drinking anyways :biggrin:


----------



## robereto80gp

crazy crazy shit hno: hno: :around:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> Did you paint this car joe? u know me, i'm still searching for that blue for my truck. I know for sure, Cobalt blue, but what base to go with, I'm not sure yet.


[/quote]


nice cant wait to see after the major upgrades


----------



## montemanls

nice cant wait to see after the major upgrades 
[/quote]
He still hasn't surrendured his 1st throphy.Maybe afte the mods :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

:wave:


----------



## cadillacjacc

WHATS UP HOMIE ,I FOUND THE POST :biggrin: :biggrin: I GOT YOUR PM AND IM
DOING SOME SEARCHING, WAITING FOR A COUPLE OF EMAILS


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Sep 25 2007, 06:08 PM~8869477
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 27 2007, 03:42 PM~8883264
> *:wave:
> *


What up Rick going 2 Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 28 2007, 09:13 AM~8888352
> *What up Rick going 2 Vegas :biggrin:
> *


not this year


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## True Legend

HEY WHATS UP BRO .


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 28 2007, 04:53 PM~8891379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U aint Right, Whos that the Kript Keeper at the Coast :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

When is this coming out?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2007, 11:21 AM~8895028
> *When is this coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2007, 11:21 AM~8895028
> *When is this coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Soon :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

What up Rick dont tear ur up just yet one more month.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 29 2007, 01:15 PM~8895458
> *What up Rick dont tear ur up just yet one more month.
> *



too late, i'll give you a call


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 29 2007, 09:56 PM~8898049
> *too late, i'll give you a call
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 1 2007, 09:50 AM~8906987
> *:biggrin:
> *


did you get my pm


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 1 2007, 02:04 PM~8908632
> *did you get my pm
> *


Yes Sir.that wagon ur neighbor has has potential.Alrato


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2007, 11:21 AM~8895028
> *When is this coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow!! :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2007, 11:21 AM~8895028
> *When is this coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im really really scared to ask, but im going to anyways................... *what did this cost?* :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2007, 10:17 AM~8923724
> *im really really scared to ask, but im going to anyways................... what did this cost?  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


The Cost=2 Much time away from my Playstation and my Boys. :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 3 2007, 11:01 AM~8924042
> *The Cost=2 Much time away from my Playstation and my Boys. :uh:
> *


price tag i mean $


----------



## sic713

looking good homie


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2007, 11:13 AM~8924110
> *price tag i mean $
> *


Its Confidential Between me and the customer PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 11:49 AM~8924362
> *looking good homie
> *


What up Sic ,between coats jsut spraying


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Have you guys done any other bike frames?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 3 2007, 01:26 PM~8925091
> *Have you guys done any other bike frames?
> *


Yes we have :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 3 2007, 01:25 PM~8925078
> *What up Sic ,between coats jsut spraying
> *


watchin paint dry


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 03:18 PM~8925962
> *watchin paint dry
> *


Yup time to go home :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2007, 11:21 AM~8895028
> *When is this coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 06:53 PM~8927204
> *that looks good
> *


Thanks


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 4 2007, 02:15 PM~8932372
> *:wave:
> *


What up :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 3 2007, 06:49 PM~8927184
> *Yup time to go home :biggrin:
> *


lol.. im home all day


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice work


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

have a good safe trip to vegas, see you when you get back


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 5 2007, 01:38 PM~8939311
> *nice work
> *


----------



## montemanls

Heres the hood :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Heres Kopi and Kim from Great day having a great day at Joes :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

Another Ride we built.


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 9 2007, 02:50 PM~8961874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam great day at Joes Auto Works, its good to see you getting your deserved recognition for being one of the best painters in the 559 and in the painting game in my opinion. :thumbsup: :worship: Your work is true quality and Delegation Car Club is proud to sport your paint jobs  Too bad my car couldnt make it but it will be worth the waith  Que no Joe :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 9 2007, 03:07 PM~8962003
> *dam great day at Joes Auto Works, its good to see you getting your deserved recognition for being one of the best painters in the 559 and in the painting game in my opinion. :thumbsup:  :worship:  Your work is true quality and Delegation Car Club is proud to sport your paint jobs    Too bad my car couldnt make it but it will be worth the waith    Que no Joe  :0
> *


Good Looking out Rick,


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 9 2007, 02:54 PM~8961906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Joe, I aint seen this one yet. Bad ass paint job as always bro! u guys did the interior on this ride too? :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 9 2007, 06:42 PM~8963773
> *Damn Joe, I aint seen this one yet.  Bad ass paint job as always bro!  u guys did the interior on this ride too?  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes Sir. :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

Is that candy on that red car or two stage?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 10 2007, 10:45 AM~8968809
> *Is that candy on that red car or two stage?
> *


Its A Tri-Coat Red of the Cadis :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## djbizz1

:0 :0 Kandy Cobalt blue? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Save some of that Cobalt blue for my truck!! I don't want you running out of it!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 11 2007, 03:42 PM~8979464
> *:0    :0  Kandy Cobalt blue?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Save some of that Cobalt blue for my truck!!  I don't want you running out of it!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


When ever ur ready :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 11 2007, 03:42 PM~8979464
> *:0    :0  Kandy Cobalt blue?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Save some of that Cobalt blue for my truck!!  I don't want you running out of it!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



he will still have some, my ride needs more also


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 11 2007, 04:02 PM~8979645
> *he will still have some, my ride needs more also
> *


If not well use Waterbase kandy or throw blue koolaid in the clear. :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 9 2007, 03:07 PM~8962003
> *dam great day at Joes Auto Works, its good to see you getting your deserved recognition for being one of the best painters in the 559 and in the painting game in my opinion. :thumbsup:  :worship:  Your work is true quality and Delegation Car Club is proud to sport your paint jobs    Too bad my car couldnt make it but it will be worth the waith    Que no Joe  :0
> *



X2 :yes:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

Make sure you DUB me a copy of the show when it comes out 
homie, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 12 2007, 08:08 AM~8984516
> *If not well use Waterbase kandy or throw blue koolaid in the clear. :biggrin:
> *



what ever you say!! U da man!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

alsome paint jobs guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 13 2007, 05:37 AM~8991388
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> alsome paint jobs guys  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Oct 12 2007, 04:53 PM~8988402
> *Make sure you DUB me a copy of the show when it comes out
> homie,  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


Dont T_R_I_P_ :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 12 2007, 06:35 PM~8988934
> *what ever you say!! U da man!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


What up :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

The daily


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## magilla_gorilla

Looks pretty tight, LUV the color choices


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks really good :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Oct 13 2007, 03:13 PM~8993478
> *Looks pretty tight, LUV the color choices
> *


I cant wait to put it back on the Road. :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 13 2007, 01:12 PM~8993075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  :thumbsup:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 13 2007, 05:31 PM~8994020
> *I cant wait to put it back on the Road. :biggrin:
> *



Yeah! I know what you mean


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 13 2007, 12:12 PM~8993075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: 


Damn, can't wait to get my car in.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Oct 15 2007, 07:16 AM~9003611
> *:wow:
> Damn, can't wait to get my car in.
> *


C thats what im talking about only one thing about these jobs "They take time" but at the end they are worth the wait. i cant wait to get my hands on ur ride. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

Shaved upper Body line,door Handles try to make it lowrider style :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## sic713

lloking damn good homie!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2007, 04:05 PM~9059324
> *lloking damn good homie!
> *


Wait till we finish this one i already like it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

pm pics..


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2007, 04:19 PM~9059436
> *pm pics..
> *


ok


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:wave: HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 31 2007, 01:00 PM~9124096
> *:wave: HAPPY HALLOWEEN
> *


GOT 2 TAKE THE KIDS TRICK-OR-TREATING ,SNATCH A COUPLE OF BAGS IN THE PROCESS :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

THESE PICS ARE WORTHLESS WITHOUT DETAILS


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:wave: :wave:


----------



## flossin22s

hey bro (montemanls) can u pm a quote to shave this 300....handles, tails, squirters, and rear wing....i would go to the shop but i work 8am to 6:30pm


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Oct 31 2007, 11:08 PM~9128050
> *hey bro (montemanls) can u pm a quote to shave this 300....handles, tails, squirters, and rear wing....i would go to the shop but i work 8am to 6:30pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah will do :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 31 2007, 03:15 PM~9125108
> *THESE PICS ARE WORTHLESS WITHOUT DETAILS
> *


ill show details when i complete the vehicle , Next time u want details have a little respect ask with respect and ill post it up for u. its worthless asking for details like that.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 31 2007, 08:58 PM~9127272
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What up :wave:


----------



## flossyb93

whats up joe did you get the pm with the vin # sent it to you on monday


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 15 2007, 12:15 PM~9005693
> *C thats what im talking about only one thing about these jobs "They take time" but at the end they are worth the wait. i cant wait to get my hands on ur ride. :biggrin:
> *



ive seen plenty of Joes work and damn BADASS is all i can say. Hope when im ready for my paintjob he has room.


----------



## PICAZZO

Wussup MonteMan :wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Nov 1 2007, 10:38 AM~9130759
> *whats up joe did you get the pm with the vin # sent it to you on monday
> *


Sure did good looking out,Im still breaking my head trying to locate all these discountinued parts.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 1 2007, 10:57 AM~9130856
> *ive seen plenty of Joes work and damn BADASS is all i can say. Hope when im ready for my paintjob he has room.
> *


Always taking care of the valley :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 1 2007, 11:22 AM~9130980
> *Wussup MonteMan :wave:
> *


 :wave: Just trying to make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 1 2007, 04:41 PM~9129702
> *ill show details when i complete the vehicle , Next time u want details have a little respect ask with respect and ill post it up for u. its worthless asking for details like that.
> *




oh are you touchy i will clarify then..........


every time you post pics tell us what base and candy you used.........better?? :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 1 2007, 03:03 PM~9132820
> *oh are you touchy i will clarify then..........
> every time you post pics tell us what base and candy you used.........better?? :biggrin:
> *


No i dont work with feelings,but i draw the line when i feel like someone Crosses my boundries, 
Its all good
Its a D-403 Diamont black with a little of Red Flake in the clear. 6 coats of DC98 clear.


----------



## montemanls

Nov 16th 2007


----------



## djbizz1

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 2 2007, 05:04 PM~9141991
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 2 2007, 02:15 AM~9134232
> *No i dont work with feelings,but i draw the line when i feel like someone Crosses my boundries,
> Its all good
> Its a D-403 Diamont black with a little of Red Flake in the clear. 6 coats of DC98 clear.
> *




looks awesome man how much flake do you think you used?



oh and what's the info on the daily?? it looks good too


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 5 2007, 08:54 AM~9157111
> *looks awesome man how much flake do you think you used?
> oh and what's the info on the daily??    it looks good too
> *


On the flake i used 10 regular" table spoon" spoons of flake per gallon with a 75% walked over lap. its getting striped as we type then well reclear it .


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 5 2007, 12:40 PM~9159033
> *On the flake i used 10 regular" table spoon" spoons of flake per gallon with a 75% walked over lap. its getting striped as we type then well reclear it .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

My current :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## jose cuervo

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 6 2007, 08:57 AM~9166277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current :biggrin:
> *



SICK ASS SHIT !!!


----------



## djbizz1

Damn Joe!! That's Sick!!! :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 6 2007, 08:57 AM~9166277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current :biggrin:
> *


thats some mind blowing shit right there


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 6 2007, 08:58 AM~9166280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that look :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 6 2007, 04:17 PM~9169323
> *love that look  :0
> *


U love that indigo blue glow in the dark paint with water huh. and it aint alsa :thumbsdown:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 6 2007, 04:25 PM~9169392
> *U love that indigo blue glow in the dark paint with water huh. and it aint alsa :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

cant wait to see the rest, i'll be by there tomorrow or thursday if i dont work overtime


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 6 2007, 09:40 PM~9171894
> *cant wait to see the rest, i'll be by there tomorrow or thursday if i dont work overtime
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 7 2007, 05:29 PM~9178070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillacjacc

LOOKING NICE :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## MR.61

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 6 2007, 08:57 AM~9166277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current :biggrin:
> *



what car is this?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MR.61_@Nov 8 2007, 01:16 AM~9181297
> *what car is this?
> *


This one is going to be "Blue Majic" from Lay-m-low CC 1965 Imp


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 7 2007, 05:28 PM~9178060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Nov 8 2007, 12:16 AM~9181029
> *LOOKING NICE :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Nov 8 2007, 01:00 PM~9183989
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Nov 8 2007, 07:37 PM~9186633
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wait to see what Joe has up his sleeve for my ride :0


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 6 2007, 08:58 AM~9166280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WACHA
THATS SOME CLEAN LINES


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 8 2007, 09:34 PM~9187594
> *wait to see what Joe has up his sleeve for my ride  :0
> *


SSSHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 8 2007, 10:58 PM~9188152
> *WACHA
> THATS SOME CLEAN LINES
> *


Gracias


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2006, 11:37 AM~6073223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pic
> *


bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 11 2007, 09:11 PM~9206778
> *bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

:worship:


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by payfred_@Nov 14 2007, 06:52 AM~9224647
> *:worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

is it still on for this friday?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 14 2007, 03:27 PM~9228107
> *is it still on for this friday?
> *


Yes Sir C U then :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

SO ARE U HAVING THE COFFEE DONUTS READY FOR US? :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

way to support the homie


----------



## flossyb93

i heard you just got another caddy bad ass caddie in your shop post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 14 2007, 08:02 PM~9230229
> *SO ARE U HAVING THE COFFEE DONUTS READY FOR US? :biggrin:
> *


Only for u I didnt get my welfare check this month i didnt turn in my report.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Nov 15 2007, 09:43 AM~9233360
> *i heard you just got another caddy bad ass caddie in your shop post some pics :biggrin:
> *


I will. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 14 2007, 09:22 PM~9230790
> *way tto support the homie
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest

What Color bue is that caddy?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 15 2007, 12:06 PM~9234413
> *What Color bue is that caddy?
> *


Cobalt Blue


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Just talkked to Joe everyone going manania has to be there at 4 AM


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 15 2007, 07:31 PM~9238153
> *Just talkked to Joe everyone going manania has to be there at 4 AM
> *



me, richie and the wagon will be there


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 15 2007, 08:44 PM~9238230
> *me, richie and the wagon will be there
> *


Thanks for comming :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 15 2007, 08:31 PM~9238153
> *Just talkked to Joe everyone going manania has to be there at 4 AM
> *


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

A Legend


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## flossyb93

where is kopi


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Nov 16 2007, 11:03 AM~9241869
> *where is  kopi
> *


He will b Back in Dec for another live show.


----------



## montemanls

I would like to Thank Delegation for the Plaque, and for showing up, also Brown Society,David Mesa with the Intimidator And His Cunado Danny,Sean and his Family,TRU GAMERS for picking up a ticket keepin it real,Rauls 57,Gabe Cisneros, Alberto Herrera for chockin on Camera, David from Newfellas, and O.G Chava,and Martin and Peter, Boy for the Cadi. Thanks for showing and putting Lowriders on the map. :guns:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Nov 16 2007, 11:03 AM~9242205-->
> 
> 
> 
> He will b Back in Dec for another live show.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i was watching the show and they said they were gonna return, thats real cool.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Nov 16 2007, 11:13 AM~9242272
> *I would like to Thank Delegation for the Plaque, and for showing up, also Brown Society,David Mesa with the Intimidator And His Cunado Danny,Sean and his Family,TRU GAMERS for picking up a ticket keepin it real,Rauls 57,Gabe Cisneros, Alberto Herrera for chockin on Camera, David from Newfellas, and O.G Chava,and Martin and Peter, Boy for the Cadi. Thanks for showing and putting Lowriders on the map. :guns:
> *



anytime bro its all about supporting each other, and my speeding ticket well i guess my daytons gotta go :biggrin: 

also that glasshouse is old school its bad ass. richie was taking pics as well during the segments ill ask him to post them when he has a chance


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 16 2007, 10:18 AM~9241554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 16 2007, 12:13 PM~9242272
> *I would like to Thank Delegation for the Plaque, and for showing up, also Brown Society,David Mesa with the Intimidator And His Cunado Danny,Sean and his Family,TRU GAMERS for picking up a ticket keepin it real,Rauls 57,Gabe Cisneros, Alberto Herrera for chockin on Camera, David from Newfellas, and O.G Chava,and Martin and Peter, Boy for the Cadi. Thanks for showing and putting Lowriders on the map. :guns:
> *


 David from GoodFellas the big homie


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 16 2007, 10:07 AM~9241483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a good crowd :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 16 2007, 03:17 PM~9243474
> *looks like a good crowd  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 16 2007, 01:51 PM~9242901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What uop Regal king


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 16 2007, 10:07 AM~9241483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUNCH OF HANDSOME FOE FOES
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 17 2007, 12:21 PM~9248743
> *BUNCH OF HANDSOME FOE FOES
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *



we looking at the same picture? :dunno: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

whats up joe how you feeling today no more :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 18 2007, 05:42 PM~9254645
> *whats up joe how you feeling today no more  :barf:  :barf:              :biggrin:
> *


Im Cool , Joses Son maybe tramatized :roflmao:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 19 2007, 09:23 AM~9258666
> *Im Cool , Joses Son maybe tramatized :roflmao:
> *


thats what happens when you drink with the Big Boys


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 19 2007, 02:19 PM~9260379
> *thats what happens when you drink with the Big Boys
> *


I out drank all the big boys, last one one to leave and the most shots lets not forget :biggrin: and i still went home and partied.


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 19 2007, 05:25 PM~9261174
> *I out drank all the big boys,  last one one to leave and the most shots lets not forget :biggrin: and i still went home and partied.
> *


  Shit you were the last 1 to get there & the first 1 to :barf: :barf:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 19 2007, 05:25 PM~9261174
> *I out drank all the big boys,  last one one to leave and the most shots lets not forget :biggrin: and i still went home and partied.
> *


Me and the old lady were the last ones standing :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 19 2007, 05:51 PM~9261375
> * Shit you were the last 1 to get there & the first 1 to  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 19 2007, 05:51 PM~9261375
> * Shit you were the last 1 to get there & the first 1 to  :barf:  :barf:
> *


The whole night it looked like Coors Comp paid u to babysit their beer :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 19 2007, 06:18 PM~9261609
> *Me and the old lady were the last ones standing  :0
> *


Who was the one that passed me all the shots outside but wouldnt take one.


----------



## montemanls

Next to bust out. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Resanded, Striped ,leafed with kandy and recleared


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 16 2007, 10:07 AM~9241483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you guy's waited for us to leave to take a pic LOL.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What was the Question again? :dunno:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 19 2007, 06:31 PM~9261742
> *The whole night it looked like Coors Comp paid u to babysit their beer :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: The 1 babysitting was u homie i only saw u drink maybe 3 beers & 2 shots oh wait maybe 1 shot after :barf:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 19 2007, 07:05 PM~9261982
> *you guy's waited for us to leave to take a pic LOL.
> *


WE DIDN'T THINK U WOULD FIND OUT :rofl:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 19 2007, 07:10 PM~9262020
> *What was the Question again? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PICAZZO

What's good :wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 19 2007, 09:01 PM~9262824
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  The 1 babysitting was u homie i only saw u drink maybe 3 beers & 2 shots oh wait maybe 1 shot after  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 20 2007, 05:10 AM~9265008
> *What's good :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 23 2007, 11:41 PM~9292437
> *
> *


What up. :biggrin:


----------



## Nocturnal

Sent pm about getting a car painted


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Nov 25 2007, 11:21 AM~9299889
> *Sent pm about getting a car painted
> *


Got it :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Black Base , Couple coats of Blue Ice pearl, sanded, Striped and Leafed, Then Recleared.


----------



## montemanls

Rear View


----------



## montemanls

Front View.


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

Still in the works :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 26 2007, 11:45 AM~9307840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in the works :biggrin:
> *



WOW!! :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 26 2007, 11:45 AM~9307840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in the works :biggrin:
> *



:0 looking hella clean


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Nov 26 2007, 03:00 PM~9309252
> *WOW!!  :0
> *


What up Bizz the truck almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 27 2007, 09:54 AM~9316007
> *What up Bizz the truck almost ready :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: Nope, wanna take over? :biggrin: but he said First week of Jan. it should be done... hmmm well see!


----------



## montemanls

:uh:


> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Nov 27 2007, 01:29 PM~9317575
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  Nope, wanna take over?  :biggrin:  but he said First week of Jan. it should be done... hmmm well see!
> *


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 27 2007, 03:16 PM~9318571
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: it's taking too long?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Nov 27 2007, 03:40 PM~9318736
> *:uh:  it's taking too long?
> *


a little patience, cant rush quality work


----------



## djbizz1

:biggrin: :biggrin: I've been! it's been over a year and a half and some at the other shop! Save me a spot joe, hopefully mid jan or Feb. you can do your magic! :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Nov 27 2007, 08:34 PM~9320148
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  I've been!  it's been over a year and a half and some at the other shop!  Save me a spot joe, hopefully mid jan or Feb. you can do your magic!  :biggrin:
> *


Cool


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 27 2007, 04:25 PM~9319030
> *a little patience, cant rush quality work
> *


Thats what im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 28 2007, 09:15 AM~9323576
> *Thats what im talking about :biggrin:
> *


as long as the result makes people


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 28 2007, 03:46 PM~9326173
> *as long as the result makes people
> *


true that :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient

what color is this with what kind of base


> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2006, 01:37 PM~6073223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pic
> *


----------



## Nocturnal

pm sent


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Nov 29 2007, 10:51 PM~9337620
> *pm sent
> *


Cool ill check em :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Nov 29 2007, 03:39 PM~9333860
> *what color is this with    what kind of base
> *


Cobalt Blue :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

sup joe


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 5 2007, 06:21 PM~9383161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PSSST<PSSSST<PSSST<PSSSST


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 6 2007, 10:07 AM~9388571
> *PSSST<PSSSST<PSSST<PSSSST
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 6 2007, 01:42 PM~9389688
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats right :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

i post pics later :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

That's fukin' clean!! :yes:


----------



## GABINO

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Dec 10 2007, 11:20 AM~9417785
> *That's fukin' clean!!  :yes:
> *


Ill post pics of the whole build up lates :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 10 2007, 09:17 PM~9422432
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Well be having a Toy Drive here at the shop on the 21st of Dec well be having Greatday filming live that day well be accepting Toys and Canned Food all the Gifts well be donated to the Community of Tulare,Feel Free to stop by and Donate or just Check out the Cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

I'LL TRY TO GET SOME OF MY MEMB. TO GO OUT THERE
BUT I DON'T THINK THEY WILL GO AS EARLY AS THEY DID LAST TIME
:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 12 2007, 09:17 PM~9440502
> * I'LL TRY TO GET SOME OF MY MEMB. TO GO OUT THERE
> BUT I DON'T  THINK THEY WILL GO AS EARLY AS THEY DID LAST TIME
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool, this time no Tech problems assured.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 11 2007, 09:16 AM~9425172
> *Ill post pics of the whole build up lates :biggrin:
> *



Cool..


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2007, 02:18 PM~9445836
> *Thats cool, this time no Tech problems assured.
> *


UR GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE A FIRE IT'S GOING TO BE FN COLD :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 14 2007, 08:59 AM~9452233
> *UR GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE A FIRE IT'S GOING TO BE FN COLD :biggrin:
> *


ill have my heater going, no fires Lets not wave red flags well have the fire dept and San Juaquin valley air pollution on my ass ,that wont be a burn day i checked. :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

hows it looking , my girls are getting worried


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

hows it looking , my girls are getting worried


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 17 2007, 04:12 PM~9471285
> *hows it looking , my girls are getting worried
> *


dont T.R.I.P well get u in.


----------



## montemanls

I would like to Thank everone who made it out here 2day Especially Legends and Delegation. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Brian and the Crew :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

The Motivation :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 21 2007, 02:37 PM~9502732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to Thank everone who made it out here 2day Especially Legends and Delegation. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

WHATS UP SORRY WE COULDNT MAKE IT.


----------



## 82fleet

MERRY X-MAS :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2007, 11:07 PM~9518473
> *WHATS UP SORRY WE COULDNT MAKE IT.
> *


Its cool. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Dec 25 2007, 12:16 AM~9526002
> * MERRY X-MAS  :biggrin:
> *


Ya Sabes :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

'Sup Joe, Lets hit _"The Shaw"_ Friday night, fool :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Dec 26 2007, 02:13 PM~9535240
> *'Sup Joe, Lets hit "The Shaw" Friday night, fool  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie you coming back down


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 26 2007, 04:56 PM~9536496
> *sup homie you coming back down
> *


Well, *I WAS* but now hes telling me hes not ready after all :dunno: 
















Maybe I'll go anyway & surprise his ass! :0


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 10 2007, 09:43 PM~9422679
> *THIS IS OUR 5TH ANNUAL DANCE. IT IS GIVEN BY LOCAL CAR CLUBS.
> *BROWN SOCIETY
> *LEGENDS
> *NEW FRIENDS
> *LATIN XTASY
> *CHICANOS PRIDE
> *BREAK BREAD
> TICKETS $15.00 IN ADVANCE/$20.00 AT THE DOOR
> VISALIA ELK'S LODGE,  3100 WEST MAIN, VISALIA
> MUSIC BY M&M PRODUCTIONS
> DOORS OPEN AT 7:00 P.M. TILL 1:00 A.M.
> ROOMS AVAILABE AT LAMP LITER INN/ DISCOUNTED RATE FOR L.I.F.E DANCE
> MORE INFO OR TICKETS, PLEASE CONTACT GABINO @ 723-6010 OR [email protected] 723-3014
> COME JOIN US FOR FUN, DANCING, RAFFLES, AND A GOOD TIME!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




This looks like a good time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Dec 27 2007, 08:24 AM~9541104
> *This looks like a good time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT IS EVERY YEAR :biggrin: 
U SHOULD CHECK IT OUT  
:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Dec 26 2007, 02:13 PM~9535240
> *'Sup Joe, Lets hit "The Shaw" Friday night, fool  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


its too far for a one night thang :nono:Thats why i say lets set things up next time u come down so it aint last minute. :yes:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Dec 27 2007, 08:21 AM~9541094
> *Well, I WAS but now hes telling me hes not ready after all :dunno:
> Maybe I'll go anyway & surprise his ass!  :0
> *


:biggrin:cool


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 27 2007, 09:13 AM~9541356
> *IT IS EVERY YEAR :biggrin:
> U SHOULD CHECK IT OUT
> :biggrin:
> *


I might this year.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 27 2007, 09:50 AM~9541495
> *I might this year.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 22 2007, 01:59 PM~7530672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then u cant b touched :thumbsup:
> *


that jag rear end is bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 27 2007, 11:46 PM~9548211
> *that jag rear end is bad ass :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

damm looks bad ass


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

remember this look


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 29 2007, 12:04 AM~9556285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93

sup for new year


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Dec 29 2007, 03:52 PM~9559501
> *sup for new year
> *


COMO QUE WHATS UP FOR :biggrin: 
NEW YEAR
L.I.F.E DANCE IN VISALIA
SRTEET LOW IS GOING TO BE THERE 
TAKING PICS 
SO LOOK YOUR BEST :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Dec 29 2007, 03:52 PM~9559501
> *sup for new year
> *


COMO QUE WHATS UP FOR :biggrin: 
NEW YEAR
L.I.F.E DANCE IN VISALIA
SRTEET LOW IS GOING TO BE THERE 
TAKING PICS 
SO LOOK YOUR BEST :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 29 2007, 12:04 AM~9556285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Happy New Years Delegation Rick did u get my Pm


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Dec 29 2007, 03:52 PM~9559501
> *sup for new year
> *


Dont have any plans yet but i want to Drink like its 1999 :biggrin:Hit me up.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 30 2007, 10:49 AM~9564902
> *COMO QUE WHATS UP FOR  :biggrin:
> NEW YEAR
> L.I.F.E  DANCE IN VISALIA
> SRTEET LOW IS GOING TO BE THERE
> TAKING PICS
> SO LOOK YOUR BEST :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 30 2007, 04:19 PM~9566754
> *Happy New Years Delegation Rick did u get my Pm
> *


hell yeah, looks sick


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 30 2007, 06:38 PM~9567714
> *hell yeah, looks sick
> *


----------



## Nocturnal

pm sent


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 31 2007, 10:35 AM~9572662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## alberto

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 31 2007, 11:35 AM~9572662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




QUIOVOLE JOE TEAVENTASTES CON EL AGUA
ALRATO 
ALBERTO HERRERA


----------



## HtnBmpr

Hey Alberto, como estas?
Soy Fernando. Mi esposa le gusto el mural de nosotros. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Jan 1 2008, 02:56 PM~9581133
> *QUIOVOLE JOE TEAVENTASTES CON EL  AGUA
> ALRATO
> ALBERTO HERRERA
> *


Q-Vo


----------



## alberto

quiovole joe ya echastes el clear :biggrin: 

alrato
ALBERTO HERRERA


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 30 2007, 04:22 PM~9566769
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR COMING OUT  
TO BAD U DIDNT STAY LONGER :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Jan 2 2008, 05:00 PM~9589975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quiovole joe ya echastes el clear :biggrin:
> 
> alrato
> ALBERTO HERRERA
> *


Ya Sabes :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 3 2008, 08:58 AM~9595678
> *THANKS FOR COMING OUT
> TO BAD U DIDNT STAY LONGER :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the invitation,Next Year


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Dec 31 2007, 06:02 PM~9576122
> *pm sent
> *


Got it :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

QUE PASA JOE Y ALBERTO FELIZ ANO NUEVO


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

pm me the rest


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 3 2008, 11:34 AM~9596424
> *QUE PASA JOE Y ALBERTO FELIZ ANO NUEVO
> *


What up Trino


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 3 2008, 09:36 AM~9595845
> *Thanks for the invitation,Next Year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 4 2008, 09:49 PM~9610585
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

got the pm, looks good


----------



## GABINO

:wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:wave: ready to roll homie, they better watch out hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 82fleet

:0  :0


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 9 2008, 03:01 PM~9650212
> *got the pm, looks good
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 9 2008, 10:41 PM~9654865
> *:wave:
> *


check it out


----------



## djbizz1

more pls... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 04:08 PM~9660587
> *:wave: ready to roll homie, they better watch out  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Well b ready soon enough still looking for a good prep.


----------



## montemanls

almost :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

Is that kandy right there Joe or Base Coat/Clear Coat... Your two stage jobs are clean ass hell and you got me thinking of getting one :biggrin: instead of the kandy... what do you say? Naaaahh? :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 04:08 PM~9660587
> *:wave: ready to roll homie, they better watch out  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 11 2008, 04:09 PM~9670170
> *Is that kandy right there Joe or Base Coat/Clear Coat...  Your two stage jobs are clean ass hell and you got me thinking of getting one  :biggrin:  instead of the kandy...  what do you say?  Naaaahh?  :biggrin:
> *


Its base coat clear coat, its up 2 U :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 11 2008, 07:54 PM~9671997
> *Its base coat clear coat, its up 2 U :biggrin:
> *



allright, what can i get with this? i just broke my bank account  :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 12 2008, 12:47 PM~9675979
> *allright, what can i get with this?  i just broke my bank account    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How about somethiong like this :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

beautiful work homie


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 12 2008, 03:14 PM~9676702
> *beautiful work homie
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 12 2008, 03:03 PM~9676651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about somethiong like this :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 12 2008, 03:41 PM~9676805
> *:0
> *


i want something like that :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 12 2008, 03:03 PM~9676651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about somethiong like this :biggrin:
> *



:0 Kandy with patterns? :0


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 11 2008, 03:12 PM~9669714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost :biggrin:
> *


Is this the same car? what happened to it? :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 12 2008, 06:02 PM~9677535
> *Is this the same car?  what happened to it?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Small accident :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 12 2008, 05:59 PM~9677521
> *:0  Kandy with patterns?  :0
> *


Yes sir


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jan 12 2008, 05:30 PM~9677343
> *i want something like that :biggrin:
> *


U got it :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 12 2008, 05:59 PM~9677521
> *:0  Kandy with patterns?  :0
> *


for 5,500?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 11 2008, 02:33 PM~9669420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check it out
> *


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 13 2008, 02:23 PM~9682873
> *for 5,500?
> *


Starting


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 14 2008, 11:11 AM~9690987
> *Starting
> *


:0 can't beat that


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 14 2008, 11:11 AM~9690987
> *Starting
> *


:loco: :biggrin: good price , excellent quality
sup Joe :wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 14 2008, 05:02 PM~9693907
> *:loco:  :biggrin: good price , excellent quality
> sup Joe  :wave:
> *


What up Rick :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

Nice work!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 14 2008, 11:08 PM~9697712
> *Nice work!
> *


Thanks what up James :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

NICE HOMIE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jan 15 2008, 04:56 PM~9703233
> *NICE HOMIE
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

WORKING ON ANYTHING NEW?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 16 2008, 02:48 PM~9711338
> *WORKING ON ANYTHING NEW?
> *


Yes Sir :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

Q-vo


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 17 2008, 07:52 PM~9722373
> * Q-vo
> *


u know just runnin a Body shop- Day care :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 16 2008, 02:48 PM~9711338
> *WORKING ON ANYTHING NEW?
> *


Customers dont want me to post nothing up till its completed


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 18 2008, 04:59 PM~9729491
> *Customers dont want me to post nothing up till its completed
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 19 2008, 11:01 PM~9737185
> *whats up homie  :biggrin:
> *


u know just trying to make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Jan 14 2008, 04:58 PM~9693863
> *:0 can't beat that
> *


Check it out


----------



## alberto

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 20 2008, 04:18 PM~9740280
> *Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



QUIOVOLE QUE CARRO ES ESTE?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Jan 20 2008, 10:19 PM~9743393
> *QUIOVOLE QUE CARRO ES ESTE?
> *


El De Nevada


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Dec 31 2007, 09:35 AM~9572662-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Jan 12 2008, 02:03 PM~9676651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about somethiong like this :biggrin:
> *



Damn Joe, this is why I'm leaving it up to you......I know my ride's in some talented hands.


----------



## 82fleet

Q-vo joe


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jan 22 2008, 09:59 AM~9754949
> *Damn Joe, this is why I'm leaving it up to you......I know my ride's in some talented hands.
> *


----------



## montemanls

Like it never happened :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

Hooked up his dash plus were installing a Dakota :biggrin:


----------



## alberto

QUIOVOLE JOE FOTOS NUEVAS DEL CADI DE NEVADA?
ALRATO

ALBERTO HERRERA


----------



## magilla_gorilla

'Sup Jo-Jo hows the weather in sunny C-A-L?

You ready for a few all-nighters this week?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Jan 22 2008, 05:17 PM~9757937
> *'Sup Jo-Jo hows the weather in sunny C-A-L?
> 
> You ready for a few all-nighters this week?
> *


Ready. its raining hope u ready to start taping :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

Cool, what do you perfer a case of Red Bull or a case of Corona :cheesy:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

What it do, Big Rick. I KNOW YOUR out there :wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Jan 22 2008, 07:52 PM~9759094
> *Cool, what do you perfer a case of Red Bull or a case of Corona :cheesy:
> *


Both :biggrin: But we dont drink @ work so i guess its the bulls :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Jan 22 2008, 07:57 PM~9759151
> *What it do, Big Rick. I KNOW YOUR out there :wave:
> *


No Lo Dejan Salir :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 22 2008, 04:25 PM~9757510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked up his dash plus were installing a Dakota :biggrin:
> *


U STRIPING THE DASH?
:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2008, 09:16 AM~9762687
> *No Lo Dejan Salir :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 23 2008, 09:26 AM~9762751
> *U STRIPING THE DASH?
> :biggrin:
> *


Havent got word on that.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 23 2008, 10:08 AM~9763133
> *:roflmao:
> *


No te Rias :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Jan 22 2008, 04:57 PM~9757756
> *QUIOVOLE JOE FOTOS NUEVAS DEL CADI DE NEVADA?
> ALRATO
> 
> ALBERTO HERRERA
> *


Gracias por las peliculas tambiem mi moro esta tramado de despertar en una casa hajena. :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2008, 11:40 AM~9763936
> *Gracias por las peliculas tambiem mi moro esta tramado de despertar en una casa hajena. :biggrin:
> *


you forgot to hit the SAP button on your computer


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jan 23 2008, 12:04 PM~9764093
> *you forgot to hit the SAP button on your computer
> *


u aint right :biggrin:


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2008, 10:40 AM~9763936
> *Gracias por las peliculas tambiem mi moro esta tramado de despertar en una casa hajena. :biggrin:
> *


es mi morro i no es tramado es traumado


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Jan 22 2008, 07:57 PM~9759151
> *What it do, Big Rick. I KNOW YOUR out there :wave:
> *


let me know when, i'll come through :yes:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Jan 23 2008, 02:42 PM~9765138
> *es mi morro i no es tramado es traumado
> *


si profesor jirafales :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 23 2008, 02:46 PM~9765155
> *si profesor jirafales  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 23 2008, 10:08 AM~9763133
> *:roflmao:
> *


what you laughing at :twak:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 23 2008, 02:50 PM~9765182
> *what you laughing at  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: At u 2 fools. Why cant we all get along


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Jan 23 2008, 02:42 PM~9765138
> *es mi morro i no es tramado es traumado
> *


Dispensa


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 23 2008, 02:46 PM~9765155
> *si profesor jirafales  :biggrin:
> *


Dile Lisensiado :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 23 2008, 06:51 PM~9766890
> *:biggrin: At u 2 fools. Why cant we all get along
> *


Good looking out on the bulls u r back at #1


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2008, 08:25 PM~9768283
> *Dile Lisensiado :biggrin:
> *


lisenciado


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jan 23 2008, 12:04 PM~9764093
> *you forgot to hit the SAP button on your computer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Jan 23 2008, 09:39 PM~9768442
> *lisenciado
> *


con tigo no pierdo en el espanol :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2008, 09:26 PM~9768296
> *Good looking out on the bulls u r back at #1
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2008, 09:26 PM~9768296
> *Good looking out on the bulls u r back at #1
> *


 :biggrin: Doin it for the club


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 24 2008, 05:34 PM~9775253
> *:biggrin: Doin it for the club
> *


@least 1 of u guys is :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 24 2008, 08:28 PM~9777049
> *@least 1 of u guys is :biggrin:
> *


back to # 1 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 25 2008, 07:05 PM~9784846
> *back to # 1  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: whats up with the carne asada 2marow :dunno:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 25 2008, 07:05 PM~9784846
> *back to # 1  :biggrin:
> *


Ruben bought pizza 2nite ur back at #2 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 25 2008, 07:05 PM~9784846
> *back to # 1  :biggrin:
> *


Ruben bought pizza 2nite ur back at #2 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

By the way Ruben dont go home and open a paint shop u were here today all day while i was exposing game "Lla te dije" :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacjacc

IS RUBEN GETTING HIS HANDS DIRTY???????? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
IS HE LAYING SOME TAPE DOWN????????......THATS FUCCIN COOOOOOOL
PUTTIN IN SOME WORK ON THE LACC :0 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jan 25 2008, 10:46 PM~9786546
> *IS RUBEN GETTING HIS HANDS DIRTY???????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> IS HE LAYING SOME TAPE DOWN????????......THATS FUCCIN COOOOOOOL
> PUTTIN IN SOME WORK ON THE LACC :0  :0
> *


Rubens my boy he is badd ass im already insecure about my work since hes been here hes a natural "Picky" but he has good ideas and perfect color combos :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 26 2008, 10:55 AM~9788890
> *Rubens my boy he is badd ass im already insecure about my work since hes been here hes a natural "Picky" but he has good ideas and perfect color combos :thumbsup:
> *


   :thumbsup: BAD ASS


----------



## cadillacjacc

glad to see him doing some work on his lacc. he always had a thing for paint/body work. its not to often a painter lets the customer help lay the patterns down, thats some cool shit. (as picky as he is, thats why you had him help, that way he had no reason to bitch about it after its done.....ha ha ha :biggrin: :biggrin: )
the car is looking really good hope to see some sneak piccs soon RUBEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 26 2008, 11:15 AM~9789019
> *    :thumbsup: BAD ASS
> *


x2


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jan 26 2008, 11:41 PM~9793527
> *glad to see him doing some work on his lacc. he always had a thing for paint/body work. its not to often a painter lets the customer help lay the patterns down, thats some cool shit.  (as picky as he is, thats why you had him help, that way he had no reason to bitch about it after its done.....ha ha ha :biggrin:  :biggrin: )
> the car is looking really good hope to see some sneak piccs soon RUBEN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah i told him for him to insult me and bring me a different style and walk me through and be specific, he is good people in my book, thats why im putting up with him :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 27 2008, 12:03 AM~9793652
> *x2
> *


What up Rick :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

man that top is   :worship: :worship:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 27 2008, 09:32 PM~9799483
> *man that top is      :worship:  :worship:
> *


Looks aight :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jan 26 2008, 11:41 PM~9793527
> *glad to see him doing some work on his lacc. he always had a thing for paint/body work. its not to often a painter lets the customer help lay the patterns down, thats some cool shit.  (as picky as he is, thats why you had him help, that way he had no reason to bitch about it after its done.....ha ha ha :biggrin:  :biggrin: )
> the car is looking really good hope to see some sneak piccs soon RUBEN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Here he is with Alberto doing it big :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

uffin:


----------



## cadillacjacc

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 28 2008, 09:04 PM~9807926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is with Alberto doing it big :biggrin:
> *


LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE RUBEN WAS IN THE BOOTH W/ NO MASK ON....HAHAHAHA JUST JOKIN. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE REAST OF THE TOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alberto

QUIOVOLE JOE ESTUVO BUENO EL COTORREO EN EL SHOP CON RUBEN HAY TE ECHAS UNA VUELTA PALA CASA CUANDO TENGAS UNA CHANZA
ALRATO 
ALBERTO HERRERA


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Jan 28 2008, 11:54 PM~9810022
> *QUIOVOLE JOE ESTUVO BUENO EL COTORREO EN EL SHOP CON RUBEN HAY TE ECHAS UNA VUELTA PALA CASA CUANDO TENGAS UNA CHANZA
> ALRATO
> ALBERTO HERRERA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DaMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 3 2008, 11:34 AM~9596424
> *QUE PASA JOE Y ALBERTO FELIZ ANO NUEVO
> *


Got the mags Trino Car looks good Ruben said Gracias for his. :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

Sup Joe TTMF :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 31 2008, 09:27 AM~9830616
> * Sup Joe TTMF :biggrin:
> *


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 31 2008, 01:47 PM~9832756
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup Joe, almost there i'll drop it off Monday


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

r u ready, i'll drop it off Monday


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 31 2008, 03:25 PM~9833413
> *r u ready, i'll drop it off Monday
> *


Almost


----------



## droppedltd

hopind that this will land your hands sometime this year joe!! hope it brings back memories for you!


----------



## magilla_gorilla

What up Rich :wave: 




That the next Premier car :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Feb 1 2008, 09:29 PM~9845970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopind that this will land your hands sometime this year joe!! hope it brings back memories for you!
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Feb 2 2008, 09:08 AM~9848255
> *What up Rich  :wave:
> That the next Premier car  :0
> *


What up Magilla


----------



## alberto

QUIOVOLE ENQUE ANDAS JALANDO HORITA?
YAQUEDO EL CADDI?
HAY ME ECHAS UN CABLE 
ALBERTO HERRERA


----------



## droppedltd

im sure gunna try!!!! not easy but im gunna try my best....all i know is your car is coming out tight ruben....nice work joe....looking sweet


----------



## 82fleet

Sup Joe TTT :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 2 2008, 10:44 AM~9848688
> *What up Magilla
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 2 2008, 08:19 PM~9851604
> * Sup Joe TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 4 2008, 09:42 AM~9860965
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



sh0w me some midnight blues :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 4 2008, 12:20 PM~9861992
> *sh0w me some midnight blues  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I dont have any ive painted but it is a nice dark metallic blue :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

Sup Joe I'm still trying to get the #


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 5 2008, 09:28 AM~9868912
> * Sup Joe I'm still trying to get the #
> *


apurate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 5 2008, 09:28 AM~9868912
> * Sup Joe I'm still trying to get the #
> *


apurate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 5 2008, 03:50 PM~9871255
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 4 2008, 04:40 PM~9863831
> *
> *


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 5 2008, 05:23 PM~9871880
> *apurate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  Did u get the call ? :biggrin:


----------



## thefebs

How much for a paint job color fawn on a 63 impala conv can u give me a price more or less thanks


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 5 2008, 05:22 PM~9871876
> *apurate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah joe, x1,000,000


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 6 2008, 04:11 PM~9879533
> *yeah joe, x1,000,000
> *


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 6 2008, 03:16 PM~9879559
> *
> *


cuando quieres la carne asada


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Feb 6 2008, 07:47 PM~9881211
> *cuando quieres la carne asada
> *


Esperenme a mi :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Feb 6 2008, 08:23 PM~9881684
> *Esperenme a mi  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


  When u come down he will do another 1 que no compa :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Feb 6 2008, 07:47 PM~9881211
> *cuando quieres la carne asada
> *


LLa te Dijieron :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Feb 6 2008, 08:23 PM~9881684
> *Esperenme a mi  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Wheres ur invitation :dunno:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 7 2008, 09:02 AM~9885515
> *LLa te Dijieron :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 7 2008, 08:02 AM~9885515
> *LLa te Dijieron :biggrin:
> *


me dijo un pajarito aaa no bueno parece GUAJOLOTE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Feb 7 2008, 06:14 PM~9889578
> *me dijo un pajarito  aaa  no bueno parece  GUAJOLOTE
> *


DDDAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Feb 7 2008, 06:14 PM~9889578
> *me dijo un pajarito  aaa  no bueno parece  GUAJOLOTE
> *


 :angry: I look like your daddy :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93

:nicoderm:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Feb 7 2008, 06:14 PM~9889578
> *me dijo un pajarito  aaa  no bueno parece  GUAJOLOTE
> *


 :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 8 2008, 08:21 AM~9894058
> *:rofl:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: WAT THE FUC U :roflmao: AT CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

SUP JOE TTMF :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 8 2008, 09:09 AM~9894401
> *:angry: WAT THE FUC U  :roflmao:  AT CABRON :biggrin:
> *


that i'm not the only one 79 brougham wants to talk smack 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 7 2008, 09:39 PM~9892280
> *:angry: I look like your daddy :biggrin:
> *


 SI APA


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Jan 28 2008, 10:54 PM~9810022
> *QUIOVOLE JOE ESTUVO BUENO EL COTORREO EN EL SHOP CON RUBEN HAY TE ECHAS UNA VUELTA PALA CASA CUANDO TENGAS UNA CHANZA
> ALRATO
> ALBERTO HERRERA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: What color is that paint job?


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Feb 8 2008, 07:58 PM~9898858
> *SI APA
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 8 2008, 08:58 PM~9899359
> *
> *


what up


----------



## DOLO621

WHY DO U THINK THE SAME COLOR AS THE OUTSIDE LOOK GOOD ON THE IN SIDE NASTY


----------



## 61impala831

:thumbsup: :biggrin: nice work.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DOLO621_@Feb 10 2008, 03:02 PM~9909717
> *WHY DO U THINK THE SAME COLOR AS THE OUTSIDE LOOK GOOD ON THE IN SIDE NASTY
> *


HUH :dunno:


----------



## montemanls

almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 13 2008, 11:13 AM~9932978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost ready :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

sup Joe :uh:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 13 2008, 03:13 PM~9934754
> *sup Joe  :uh:
> *


Sorry i didnt get at u last night im babysitting rubens cadi so ill get at u later.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 13 2008, 03:13 PM~9934754
> *sup Joe  :uh:
> *


just this


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 13 2008, 03:46 PM~9935509
> *Sorry i didnt get at u last night im babysitting rubens cadi so ill get at u later.
> *


NO eches MENTIRAS


----------



## bigshod

wut the waiting list like right now??? :uh:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 13 2008, 07:14 PM~9936700
> *just this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Feb 13 2008, 09:11 PM~9937751
> *NO eches MENTIRAS
> *


Portate bien Professor :scrutinize:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 13 2008, 09:39 PM~9938005
> *wut the waiting list like right now??? :uh:
> *


pm sent


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 13 2008, 09:45 PM~9938072
> *:biggrin:
> LOOKS GOOD!
> *


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 13 2008, 10:13 AM~9932978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost ready :biggrin:
> *


:wow: 

Any more pics?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

STILL PUTN DOWN THAT TIGHT ASS WORK I SEE GONNA HAVE TO GET A HOLD OF YOU FOR MY 67 CONVERT


----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE

DIGIN THAT PATTERN WERK


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 15 2008, 04:56 PM~9952023
> *STILL PUTN DOWN THAT TIGHT ASS WORK I SEE GONNA HAVE TO GET A HOLD OF YOU FOR MY 67 CONVERT
> *


when ever u ready :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 15 2008, 01:05 PM~9950370
> *:wow:
> 
> Any more pics?
> *


Let me finish it :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 15 2008, 04:56 PM~9952023
> *STILL PUTN DOWN THAT TIGHT ASS WORK I SEE GONNA HAVE TO GET A HOLD OF YOU FOR MY 67 CONVERT
> *


 :biggrin: talk to me :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 16 2008, 05:04 PM~9959223
> *:biggrin: talk to me :biggrin:
> *


IS ENT PIK TO THAT EMAIL U GAVE ME BUT ILL GIVE U A CALL TOMORROW TO TALK ABOUT WHAT I WANT AND SEE WHAT WE CAN WERK OUT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

lookin good


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT FOR THE MAN PUTTN THE PATTERNS DOWN


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 16 2008, 08:56 PM~9960076
> *IS ENT PIK TO THAT EMAIL U GAVE ME BUT ILL GIVE U A CALL TOMORROW TO TALK ABOUT WHAT I WANT AND SEE WHAT WE CAN WERK OUT
> *


cool


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Feb 17 2008, 05:58 PM~9965392
> *lookin good
> *


thanks


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 18 2008, 05:24 PM~9972782
> *TTT
> *


sup chris


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

what up joe :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 18 2008, 07:05 PM~9974158
> *sup chris
> *


WHAT UP RICK HOW U BEEN HOMIE STILL SHOWING THAT BAD ASS BIG BODY OR U GETN READY TO BUST SOMETHING NEW OUT


----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 18 2008, 08:09 PM~9974230
> *WHAT UP RICK HOW U BEEN HOMIE STILL SHOWING THAT BAD ASS BIG BODY OR U GETN READY TO BUST SOMETHING NEW OUT
> *


still working on the caddy


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTMFT


----------



## Nocturnal

What's up Joe? Still seeing if we are on for the end of the month? Hit me up or give me a call. This is Mark


----------



## 82fleet

Sup Joe :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Feb 19 2008, 05:26 PM~9980837
> *What's up Joe? Still seeing if we are on for the end of the month? Hit me up or give me a call. This is Mark
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 20 2008, 11:02 AM~9986435
> * Sup Joe :biggrin:
> *


Wheres the coronas @ dont bring ur trunk with out bringing the 12pack :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Before


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

\Redid it :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 20 2008, 02:39 PM~9987940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \Redid it :biggrin:
> *



Fukin A! that looks bad azz!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## montemanls

comming along


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## 82fleet

:thumbsup: Is it put 2gether aready?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 20 2008, 03:06 PM~9988158
> *  :thumbsup: Is it put 2gether aready?
> *


Comming along 2marrow it will b done :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 20 2008, 02:45 PM~9987980
> *Fukin A!  that looks bad azz!!  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 20 2008, 01:40 PM~9987948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SHIT IS BAD ASS DAMN IT LOVING THE PATERNS


----------



## Vayzfinest

damn homie, u still putting in down 
When u gonna do a East coast stop


----------



## EVIL C

Damn that nice :0


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 20 2008, 02:44 PM~9988454
> *thanks
> *


ai cabron eso merece una carne asada que no :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Feb 20 2008, 05:27 PM~9989461
> *ai cabron      eso merece una carne asada que no :0
> *


Cuando ba estar el tullo listo para ponerle el clear coat mis moros tienen hambre y lla quieren la carna asada "DESMILLO" :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 20 2008, 04:22 PM~9988863
> *THATS SHIT IS BAD ASS DAMN IT LOVING THE PATERNS
> *


Wait till u see my other project ive got going.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 20 2008, 04:23 PM~9988871
> *damn homie, u still putting in down
> When u gonna do a East coast stop
> *


Dont travel,  got a business to run unless u make worth my time :biggrin: but my doors are open to everybody


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 20 2008, 04:57 PM~9989248
> *Damn that nice  :0
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## richie562

DAMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 20 2008, 04:29 PM~9989486
> *Cuando ba estar el tullo listo para ponerle el clear coat mis moros tienen hambre y lla quieren la carna asada "DESMILLO" :biggrin:
> *


if the food stamps dont catch up to you :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 20 2008, 04:35 PM~9989532
> *Wait till u see my other project ive got going.
> *


HIT ME ON AQUOTE FOR MY 67 CONVERTABLE PATTERNED OUT PM ME A PRICE SO I CAN START TRYING TO PUT SOME CASH TOGETHER


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Feb 20 2008, 07:35 PM~9990641
> *if the food stamps dont catch up to you  :biggrin:
> *


2 for 1 if u give me your pin :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 20 2008, 08:18 PM~9991087
> *HIT ME ON AQUOTE FOR MY 67 CONVERTABLE PATTERNED OUT PM ME A PRICE SO I CAN START TRYING TO PUT SOME CASH TOGETHER
> *


pm sent


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Feb 20 2008, 05:42 PM~9989600
> *DAMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK I WANT SOME OF THAT ON MY CAR


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 20 2008, 01:29 PM~9987867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember seeing that in person, can't wait for my before and after pics. Thats some quality work, looks good


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 20 2008, 10:43 PM~9992517
> *I THINK I WANT SOME OF THAT ON MY CAR
> *


let me know


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 21 2008, 07:48 AM~9994139
> *I remember seeing that in person, can't wait for my before and after pics.  Thats some quality work, looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im just glad this headache is leaving so i can start the next headache :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 21 2008, 08:37 AM~9994733
> *Im just glad this headache is leaving so i can start the next headache :biggrin:
> *


HEADACHE OR NOT THAT SHIT CAME OUT TIGHT........BIG PROPS


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 21 2008, 01:27 PM~9996424
> *HEADACHE OR NOT THAT SHIT CAME OUT TIGHT........BIG PROPS
> *


ttt


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

DID U GETA CHANCE TO CHECK OUT THE FLIKS I SENT YA OR DO U NEED SOME MORE


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 20 2008, 07:22 PM~9991130
> *2 for 1 if u give me your pin :biggrin:
> *


how do u know about the pin?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Feb 21 2008, 04:59 PM~9997881
> *how do u know about the pin?
> *


i help my fellow welfare recipients when they need cash aid :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 21 2008, 02:54 PM~9996987
> *DID U GETA CHANCE TO CHECK OUT THE FLIKS I SENT YA OR DO U NEED SOME MORE
> *


1st thing in da morning the 65 is leaving so im doing small detail work :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 20 2008, 05:35 PM~9989532
> *Wait till u see my other project ive got going.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 21 2008, 07:39 PM~9999556
> *i help my fellow welfare recipients when they need cash aid :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 21 2008, 06:39 PM~9999556
> *i help my fellow welfare recipients when they need cash aid :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## montemanls

Shes Done


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 21 2008, 07:48 AM~9994139
> *I remember seeing that in person, can't wait for my before and after pics.  Thats some quality work, looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

Shes Gone


----------



## 82fleet

gd wrk joe


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 22 2008, 12:44 PM~10005014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes Gone
> *



Damn, someone is a happy man!! :yes:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 22 2008, 01:37 PM~10005372
> * gd wrk joe
> *


Urs is next :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 22 2008, 01:39 PM~10005387
> *Damn, someone is a happy man!!  :yes:
> *


yes he was :biggrin:


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 22 2008, 04:53 PM~10007061
> *Urs is next :biggrin:
> *


ya sigue mi carro oque :thumbsup:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

THAT CAME OUT TIGHT HOMIE CANT WAIT TO HERE FROM U


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10004950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes Done
> *


cant wait to see it a show thats tight im still waitn hit me up lets do this


----------



## 559karlo

nice shit joe as soon as i talk to that guy i will let u know :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 23 2008, 02:49 AM~10010597
> *nice shit joe as soon as i talk to that guy i will let u know :biggrin:
> *


Cool :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 22 2008, 06:43 PM~10007431
> *nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 22 2008, 06:42 PM~10007425
> *THAT CAME OUT TIGHT HOMIE CANT WAIT TO HERE FROM U
> *


left u a message


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Feb 22 2008, 06:25 PM~10007311
> *ya sigue mi carro oque  :thumbsup:
> *


lla sabes te estoy esperando llo ha ti :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 22 2008, 05:53 PM~10007061
> *Urs is next :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Orale homie, just waiting on alberto. Hes almost done with the hood :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 22 2008, 12:44 PM~10005014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes Gone
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 22 2008, 12:42 PM~10004989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gameisthick

NICE WORK JOE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

How much to paint my 65 all black? I will post up some pictures for you here in a bit bro  and if you give me a killer price I will also take my Regal out there for a crazy patterned paintjob


----------



## ESIDECADDY

VERY NICE WORK JOE 
WHAT ELSE ARE GOING TO DO TO THE BLACK CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 25 2008, 02:10 PM~10026359
> *VERY NICE WORK JOE
> WHAT ELSE ARE GOING TO DO TO THE BLACK CADDY :biggrin:
> *


Lil some some there somesome herem u know. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 23 2008, 10:48 AM~10011526
> *:biggrin: Orale homie, just waiting on alberto. Hes almost done with the hood :biggrin:
> *


tell him to hurry Edgar said u came by


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Feb 24 2008, 02:05 PM~10018294
> *NICE WORK  JOE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 25 2008, 12:31 PM~10025533
> *How much to paint my 65 all black? I will post up some pictures for you here in a bit bro    and if you give me a killer price I will also take my Regal out there for a crazy patterned paintjob
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 25 2008, 12:31 PM~10025533
> *How much to paint my 65 all black? I will post up some pictures for you here in a bit bro    and if you give me a killer price I will also take my Regal out there for a crazy patterned paintjob
> *


send me them pics.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Feb 24 2008, 02:05 PM~10018294
> *NICE WORK  JOE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## ESIDECADDY

JOE MY HOMIE DOESN'T HAVE THE PACKAGE TRAY
SORRY


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 26 2008, 02:00 PM~10034991
> *JOE MY HOMIE DOESN'T HAVE THE PACKAGE TRAY
> SORRY
> *


Found one, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

New one in the works :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 07:03 PM~10037537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one in the works :biggrin:
> *


finally put up the pics, looks good :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

oh shit that caddy looks bad ass joe.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 06:03 PM~10037537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one in the works :biggrin:
> *


thats gunna look tight joe


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 26 2008, 10:22 PM~10039323
> *oh shit that caddy looks bad ass joe.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

sup homie..i see you getting down!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2008, 09:43 AM~10041772
> *sup homie..i see you getting down!!
> *


Trying like i told u homie keep tapin :biggrin:


----------



## jose cuervo

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 07:03 PM~10037537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one in the works :biggrin:
> *



SICK SICK SICK

DAT CADDY SIGN IN THERE LOOKS FUCKIN SIICK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

*HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF THE CAR I WANT BLACK HOMIE, KEEP IN MIND I HAVE TWO CARS I WOULD FOR YOU TO DO FOR ME HOMIE..... THIS ONE JUST BLACK.....*


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 61impala831

how much for a paint job similar to that blue 65? for 63 impala?


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 09:29 AM~10042009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying like i told u homie keep tapin :biggrin:
> *



:wow:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 27 2008, 07:03 PM~10045317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks clean ill pm u later :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 28 2008, 09:37 AM~10049613
> *It looks clean ill pm u later :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 10:29 AM~10042009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying like i told u homie keep tapin :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 1 2008, 12:22 AM~10063248
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what up Gabino i seen that regal u lifted for Rolando u got down :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 27 2008, 12:29 PM~10042009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying like i told u homie keep tapin :biggrin:
> *


tight work as usual :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 2 2008, 12:06 AM~10068866
> *tight work as usual :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Another in the works :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 3 2008, 08:31 PM~10081188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 3 2008, 11:21 PM~10082904
> *bad ass
> *


What up big rick :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 4 2008, 12:49 PM~10086402
> *What up big rick :biggrin:
> *


just got back, i'll stop by the shop & check out the bad ass work


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 4 2008, 02:09 PM~10086950
> *just got back, i'll stop by the shop & check out the bad ass work
> *


Trying to get all this paper work ready for taxes :angry:


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 3 2008, 07:31 PM~10081188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Mar 4 2008, 08:21 PM~10090034
> *:thumbsup:
> *


this one is out there from ur neck of the woods :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 3 2008, 09:31 PM~10081188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY GOOD WORK JOE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 5 2008, 12:58 PM~10095438
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 6 2008, 09:51 PM~10109754
> *TTT
> *


what up homie :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93

whats up joe, going that way tomarro seeing what your going to be doing, and if i could get you drunk and start talking about some price's on my kit and the trunk :biggrin: get at me


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Mar 7 2008, 01:23 PM~10113995
> *whats up joe, going that way tomarro seeing what your going to be doing, and if i could get you drunk and start talking about some price's on my kit and the trunk  :biggrin:                                                                                                                                            get at me
> *


holla @ ur boy, last weekend i was hanging when u came i drank 3 beers the night before i couldnt get fearless leader to drink 1 and george drank one get at me its been awhile since we partied.


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 7 2008, 01:30 PM~10114054
> *holla @ ur boy, last weekend i was hanging when u came i drank 3 beers the night before i couldnt get fearless leader to drink 1 and george drank one get at me its been awhile since we partied.
> *


  shooooooooooow


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 7 2008, 08:24 AM~10112179
> *what up homie :biggrin:
> *


nutn much just getn this year started on the scene didnt start bad homie took 1st in pheonix at the lrm show


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 7 2008, 03:15 PM~10114822
> *nutn much just getn this year started on the scene didnt start bad homie took 1st in pheonix at the lrm show
> *


 :thumbsup: thats good :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Mar 7 2008, 02:07 PM~10114333
> * shooooooooooow
> *


thats right tell fearless leader to come by 2 :biggrin: and Dick Chenny.


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 7 2008, 05:06 PM~10115532
> *thats right tell fearless leader to come by 2 :biggrin: and Dick Chenny.
> *


 :roflmao: Orale cabron :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 7 2008, 08:52 PM~10117244
> *:roflmao: Orale cabron :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE LAYING IT DOWN


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 9 2008, 03:10 AM~10125464
> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE LAYING IT DOWN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTMFT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 11 2008, 07:32 PM~10146142
> *TTMFT
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

Any update pics of STADIUM WAY :biggrin: 


good call on the name


----------



## SUPREME69

whats up joe i need a quote, think you can come take a look at it? unless we get it running and driveable soon.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Mar 13 2008, 09:23 AM~10158893
> *Any update pics of STADIUM WAY :biggrin:
> good call on the name
> *


its getting cleared 2day.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 13 2008, 08:46 PM~10163615
> *whats up joe i need a quote, think you can come take a look at it? unless we get it running and driveable soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that ,that 72 i seen last time that one , :thumbsup: im talkin body lines.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 14 2008, 08:39 AM~10166475
> *is that ,that  72 i seen last time that one , :thumbsup: im talkin body lines.
> *



yup same one my dad is gonna build it up. the body is pretty straight but under the vinyl is really the only major problem rust issues.

he wants to go a baby blue off the 2007-2008 toyotas and pearl patterns on the roof. maybe just a few layers not too much. ill let you know what the deal is as soon as he decides what he wants to do as far as getting it running again.


----------



## montemanls

almost :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

striped :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 14 2008, 02:23 PM~10168965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> striped :biggrin:
> *


looks good


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 14 2008, 01:22 PM~10168956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good! NICE ROOF :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 14 2008, 01:22 PM~10168952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 14 2008, 01:22 PM~10168952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 14 2008, 01:22 PM~10168956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CARS LOOKING SICK HOMIE...............................


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 15 2008, 11:47 AM~10175157
> *CARS LOOKING SICK HOMIE...............................
> *


Trying to have it ready for Easter Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 14 2008, 02:22 PM~10168956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 16 2008, 11:39 PM~10185392
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


im trying to talk Ferny into letting me play with his car like this.


----------



## ESIDECADDY

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 15 2008, 12:24 PM~10175575
> *Trying to have it ready for Easter Sunday :biggrin:
> *


PM ME A PRICE TO DO MY WHOLE TOP OF MY CADDY ROOF LIE THAT WITH JUST BLUES AND MAYBE PUPLES


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 17 2008, 01:55 PM~10189128
> *LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 17 2008, 06:41 PM~10191421
> *PM ME A PRICE TO DO MY WHOLE TOP OF MY CADDY ROOF LIE THAT WITH JUST BLUES AND MAYBE PUPLES
> *


ill do it today :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93

sup big joe you ready to do some work :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 19 2008, 07:56 AM~10204697
> *ill do it today :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro would like to do it for sure if price is right income tax is burning hole in pocket


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Mar 19 2008, 09:53 AM~10205190
> *sup big joe you ready to do some work  :biggrin:
> *


u know it :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93

that pic u sent me in tha pm came out hella clean :cheesy:


----------



## flossyb93

that pic u sent me in tha pm came out hella clean :cheesy:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TTMFT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Mar 19 2008, 11:17 PM~10212226
> *that pic u sent me in tha pm came out hella clean :cheesy:
> *


talk to manuel


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 20 2008, 06:53 AM~10213504
> *TTMFT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 21 2008, 06:55 AM~10221095
> *BACK TO THE TOP
> *


lets do it :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

hey joe all the work i seen at your shop 2 day was bad ass hope we can strike a deal so u can do my rag


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TO THE TOP FOR SOME BAD ASS PATTERN WORK........................ IM STILL THINKN ABOUT IT JOE I KNOW ITS WORTH IT BUT ITS A LITTLE RICH FOR MY BLOOD HOMIE.....BUT IM NOT SAYING NO YET............


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 21 2008, 03:29 PM~10224563
> *hey joe all the work i seen at your shop 2 day was bad ass hope we can strike a deal so u can do my rag
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 22 2008, 06:46 PM~10231333
> *TO THE TOP FOR SOME BAD ASS PATTERN WORK........................ IM STILL THINKN ABOUT IT JOE I KNOW ITS WORTH IT BUT ITS A LITTLE RICH FOR MY BLOOD HOMIE.....BUT IM NOT SAYING NO YET............
> *


let me know


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 24 2008, 09:44 AM~10241480
> *let me know
> *


sup Joe how are you feeling today, I know your feeling better than yesturday :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 24 2008, 12:39 PM~10242724
> *sup Joe how are you feeling today, I know your feeling better than yesturday  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHAT'Z GOOD ??? TTMFT!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 25 2008, 02:27 PM~10252663
> *WHAT'Z GOOD ??? TTMFT!
> *


u know


----------



## flossyb93

sup joe :nicoderm:


----------



## Nocturnal

Yo Joe what's going on? That car came out bad ass. How's that cadillac coming?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Mar 26 2008, 01:29 AM~10257697
> *Yo Joe what's going on? That car came out bad ass. How's that cadillac coming?
> *


were almost ready. customer dont want me to post any pics up ,but get ready. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 26 2008, 07:31 AM~10258724
> *were almost ready. customer dont want me to post any pics up ,but get ready. :biggrin:
> *


 te estoy esperando se va acer o QUE  :dunno:


----------



## LC21

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Mar 26 2008, 08:38 PM~10264339
> *te estoy esperando se va acer o QUE   :dunno:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Mar 26 2008, 08:38 PM~10264339
> *te estoy esperando se va acer o QUE   :dunno:
> *


caile and lets talk


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 27 2008, 11:30 AM~10268910
> *caile and lets talk
> *


YA LE ECAIDO 2 O 3 VECES Y NO DICES NADA


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TO THE TOP


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Mar 27 2008, 07:03 PM~10271848
> *YA LE ECAIDO 2 O 3 VECES Y NO DICES NADA
> *


tu solo ,cuando estemos solos para cotoriar :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 28 2008, 04:53 AM~10274966
> *TO THE TOP
> *


thats right.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Mar 27 2008, 07:03 PM~10271848
> *YA LE ECAIDO 2 O 3 VECES Y NO DICES NADA
> *


no te agas pendejo, let Joe put his magic touch on that 79 Brougham


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 28 2008, 12:41 PM~10277661
> *tu solo ,cuando estemos solos para cotoriar :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Que van a hacer :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 28 2008, 04:48 PM~10279227
> *:0 Que van a hacer :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :uh:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

whatzzzzzzzzz up joe


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 28 2008, 11:41 AM~10277661
> *tu solo ,cuando estemos solos para cotoriar :biggrin:
> *


ai cabron te equibocaste yono soy el rick


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 28 2008, 11:57 AM~10277788
> *no te agas pendejo, let Joe put his magic touch on that 79 Brougham
> *


ya son 4 veses que voy y parece que esta mudo o tiene miedo


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 28 2008, 03:48 PM~10279227
> *:0 Que van a hacer :biggrin:
> *


preguntale al rick quele acen


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 28 2008, 04:48 PM~10279227
> *:0 Que van a hacer :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:lo que te ago ha ti


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Mar 28 2008, 07:58 PM~10280434
> *ai cabron te equibocaste yono soy el rick
> *


portate bien


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Mar 28 2008, 08:03 PM~10280469
> *preguntale al rick quele acen
> *


Rick dale los blue short pa cuando benga :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 29 2008, 10:09 AM~10283441
> *:biggrin:lo que te ago ha ti
> *


  Ponerte the red knee pads :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

whats up


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 29 2008, 10:20 AM~10283485
> * Ponerte the red knee pads :biggrin:
> *


ok cabron ,basa ha empesarm u almost got a kid trough ur windshield for playing this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 31 2008, 08:31 AM~10296330
> *ok cabron ,basa ha empesarm u almost got a kid trough ur windshield for playing this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 1 2008, 09:00 PM~10312609
> *:wave:
> *


TAKE THE '65 TO JOE ALREADY


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 1 2008, 09:14 PM~10312778
> *TAKE THE '65 TO JOE ALREADY
> *


thats the plan


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

tothetop


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 1 2008, 09:46 PM~10313126
> *thats the plan
> *



IVE SEEN ALOT OF HIS PAINT JOBS AT SHOWS ALL I CAN SAY IS *TOP NOTCH.*


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 2 2008, 09:48 AM~10315786
> *IVE SEEN ALOT OF HIS PAINT JOBS AT SHOWS ALL I CAN SAY IS TOP NOTCH.
> *


yes sir


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 2 2008, 09:48 AM~10315786
> *IVE SEEN ALOT OF HIS PAINT JOBS AT SHOWS ALL I CAN SAY IS TOP NOTCH.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 2 2008, 09:48 AM~10315786
> *IVE SEEN ALOT OF HIS PAINT JOBS AT SHOWS ALL I CAN SAY IS TOP NOTCH.
> *


good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

pic of my hometown sign


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 2 2008, 08:48 AM~10315786
> *IVE SEEN ALOT OF HIS PAINT JOBS AT SHOWS ALL I CAN SAY IS TOP NOTCH.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Not to mention homeboy knocked out my ride in 2 weeks.

Whats up Joe, just got the tranny rebuilt......Going to slap the Zeniths on this weekend and put my system back in it and take it for a cruise.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Apr 4 2008, 06:52 AM~10332623
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Not to mention homeboy knocked out my ride in 2 weeks.
> 
> Whats up Joe, just got the tranny rebuilt......Going to slap the Zeniths on this weekend and put my system back in it and take it for a cruise.
> *


do the damm thing :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## magilla_gorilla

Preveiw pics :0 

Lookin good Mr.President, can't wait to finally checc it out in person


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 5 2008, 10:43 PM~10345405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Apr 6 2008, 06:26 AM~10346383
> *Preveiw pics  :0
> 
> Lookin good Mr.President, can't wait to finally checc it out in person
> *



........And go for a ride in it too! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Apr 6 2008, 09:17 AM~10346878
> *........And go for a ride in it too!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 1 MORE WK FOR SHOWTIME. TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 5 2008, 10:43 PM~10345405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 6 2008, 09:48 AM~10347398
> *1  MORE WK FOR SHOWTIME. TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


ORALE CABRON :worship: :worship:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 5 2008, 09:43 PM~10345405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick bro


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Apr 6 2008, 09:17 AM~10346878
> *........And go for a ride in it too!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good luck i havent even rode in it :angry:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 9 2008, 02:38 PM~10374430
> *good luck i havent even rode in it  :angry:
> *


 :angry: FUCKER U DROVE IT TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 9 2008, 02:38 PM~10374430
> *good luck i havent even rode in it  :angry:
> *



Oh! like dat! Damn  I thought the big bad DELEGATION C.C. was a bunch of riderz....................not trailor queens :0 


























































































:biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

Ah, well........I guess we could always ask Compa George again :happysad:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 9 2008, 10:28 PM~10378900
> *:angry: FUCKER U DROVE IT TODAY :biggrin:
> *


i delivered it with u trailing me didnt even have chance for a detour


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Apr 10 2008, 07:09 PM~10385976
> *Oh! like dat! Damn    I thought the big bad DELEGATION C.C. was a bunch of riderz....................not trailor queens :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


QUEENS :yes:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Apr 10 2008, 07:23 PM~10386083
> *Ah, well........I guess we could always ask Compa George again  :happysad:
> *


now hes a Ridah :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Apr 10 2008, 07:23 PM~10386083
> *Ah, well........I guess we could always ask Compa George again  :happysad:
> *


now hes a Ridah :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

Lots of blue coming out of your shop joe. I'd like to see some kandy green come out of there. Maybe my ride :0 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 11 2008, 08:17 AM~10389749
> *Lots of blue coming out of your shop joe.  I'd like to see some kandy green come out of there.  Maybe my ride  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ive got some black and kandy apple red comming out soon then Brandy wine ,green goes into my piggy bank. :biggrin:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 11 2008, 08:17 AM~10389749
> *Lots of blue coming out of your shop joe.  I'd like to see some kandy green come out of there.  Maybe my ride  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:

YOU KNOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 11 2008, 05:49 PM~10394278
> *ive got some black and kandy apple red comming out soon then Brandy wine ,green goes into my piggy bank. :biggrin:
> *


damn, can't wait to see these rides... :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 11 2008, 08:14 AM~10389728
> *now hes a Ridah :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 14 2008, 03:12 PM~10414350
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ask ruben :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 15 2008, 12:59 PM~10422314
> *ask ruben :biggrin:
> *


  I BET HE'S NOT 2 HAPPY :angry:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 15 2008, 08:01 PM~10425399
> * I BET HE'S NOT 2 HAPPY :angry:
> *



WHOA! Y eso por que? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Apr 16 2008, 07:47 AM~10428573
> *WHOA! Y eso por que? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 15 2008, 08:01 PM~10425399
> * I BET HE'S NOT 2 HAPPY :angry:
> *


hes used to it :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

Moving to water based :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 18 2008, 03:28 PM~10448533
> *
> *


thanks for the paro yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 18 2008, 12:31 PM~10447315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to water based :biggrin:
> *


looking good joe


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 19 2008, 10:20 AM~10453288
> *looking good joe
> *


u know :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 22 2008, 12:00 AM~10472935
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up keebs :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

WHAT'S UP JOE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

sup joe my girls have a project for you, i beleive it's called aqua splash


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 23 2008, 04:18 PM~10487218
> *sup joe my girls have a project for you, i beleive it's called aqua splash
> *



:scrutinize: 













:dunno: :0 














:cheesy: I think Rick wants to take you swimming MONTEMAN........I hear he's been dying to show off those blue shorts again :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:biggrin:


----------



## alberto

hello


----------



## SUPREME69

everyone must be switching, the shop i use to work at went to dupont waterbase recently.





> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 18 2008, 12:31 PM~10447315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to water based :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

everyone must be switching, the shop i use to work at went to dupont waterbase recently.





> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 18 2008, 12:31 PM~10447315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to water based :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Apr 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10528246
> *hello
> *


PARESE QUE NO HAY NADIE O ESTA :angry:


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 28 2008, 11:15 PM~10529020
> *everyone must be switching, the shop i use to work at went to dupont waterbase recently.
> *


Yea I guess the state is really cutting down, I heard eventually all solvent based paint will be fazed out.


----------



## magilla_gorilla

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Apr 29 2008, 03:45 PM~10533930
> *PARESE QUE NO HAY NADIE O ESTA :angry:
> *



Ya se fue' el cabron, ahora es "GORILLA AUTO WORKS" ven a verme :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Apr 29 2008, 04:57 PM~10534806
> *Ya se fue' el cabron, ahora es "GORILLA AUTO WORKS" ven a verme  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EY MAGILLA COMO SE LLAMA EL PUEBLO FEO DONDE VIBES :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Apr 29 2008, 05:48 PM~10534731
> *Yea I guess the state is really cutting down, I heard eventually all solvent based paint will be fazed out.
> *



I BET SOME PEOPLE ARE GONNA BE STOCKING UP ON ALOT OF SOLVENT BASED PAINT.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

SUP JEROME


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

to the top


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE FOUND U ON THE THIRD PAGE.........SO TO THE TOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE FOUND U ON THE THIRD PAGE.........SO TO THE TOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE FOUND U ON THE THIRD PAGE.........SO TO THE TOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE FOUND U ON THE THIRD PAGE.........SO TO THE TOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE FOUND U ON THE THIRD PAGE.........SO TO THE TOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE FOUND U ON THE THIRD PAGE.........SO TO THE TOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE FOUND U ON THE THIRD PAGE.........SO TO THE TOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE FOUND U ON THE THIRD PAGE.........SO TO THE TOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE FOUND U ON THE THIRD PAGE.........SO TO THE TOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE FOUND U ON THE THIRD PAGE.........SO TO THE TOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

oops computer was trippn


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

sup MJoe r u back


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

wat up joe r u back


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 19 2008, 01:00 PM~10687800
> *wat up joe r u back
> *


yup just taping :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 7 2008, 09:53 AM~10598418
> *WHATS CRACKEN HOMIE FOUND U ON THE THIRD PAGE.........SO TO THE TOP
> *


good lookin out ,car looked good in fresno :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 20 2008, 04:05 PM~10698423
> *good lookin out ,car looked good in fresno :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO.................


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

T T T for bad ass work


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 23 2008, 03:56 PM~10722404
> *T T T for bad ass work
> *


what up rick :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 26 2008, 08:25 AM~10737969
> *what up rick :biggrin:
> *


just working to give you the cash $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
:angry:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 29 2008, 04:26 PM~10765039
> *just working to give you the cash $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> :angry:
> *


gimmie more more more more more more more


----------



## cherry 64

whats up joe are u working :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:wave:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

TOTHETOP'''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## True Legend

WHATS UP JOE CHECK U OUT IN A BIT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by True Legend_@Jun 6 2008, 09:38 AM~10812594
> *  WHATS UP JOE CHECK U OUT IN A BIT
> *


What up big sean


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 10 2008, 11:38 AM~10838428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS CAME OUT HELLA CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 10 2008, 11:37 AM~10838418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Fuck!! I love this paintjob!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 717mauricio

wuz up homie i got a 93 fleetwood just like the one on the pic and i want to paint it kandy rootbeer brown with lots of gold flakes how much you think you can do my car for .let me know


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 717mauricio_@Jun 13 2008, 10:12 AM~10862719
> *wuz up homie i got a 93 fleetwood just like the one on the pic and i want to paint it kandy rootbeer  brown with lots of gold flakes how much you think you can do my car for .let me know
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

T T T for bad ass painter


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 16 2008, 09:35 PM~10885224
> *T T T for bad ass painter
> *



x2


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 16 2008, 09:39 PM~10885275
> *x2
> *


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

nice work man, next time I go up north, imma pass by your shop. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 18 2008, 09:05 PM~10902234
> *nice work man, next time I go up north, imma pass by your shop. :biggrin:
> *


im in central cali between fresno and bakersfield check me out.


----------



## Aint no Body!

nice work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2008, 10:05 PM~10922742
> *nice work!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## True Legend

uffin: whats up joe thanks for getting rid of that hood now u could do bamm bamm"s car thanks


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by True Legend_@Jun 24 2008, 08:07 AM~10939202
> *uffin: whats up joe thanks for getting rid of that hood now u could do bamm bamm"s car  thanks
> *


Dont trip hoods gone cars ready for paint now.


----------



## montemanls




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SUPREME69

ANYTHING NEW IN THE SHOP?


----------



## backbumper87

:0


----------



## SIKSIX

I just went thru every single page in this thread and it makes me want to take a trip to Tulare, CA to visit a man named Joe


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 26 2008, 05:06 PM~10958739
> *I just went thru every single page in this thread and it makes me want to take a trip to Tulare, CA to visit a man named Joe
> *



would be worth the trip, joe does some bad ass work. ive seen his work at alot of car shows


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 26 2008, 05:06 PM~10958739
> *I just went thru every single page in this thread and it makes me want to take a trip to Tulare, CA to visit a man named Joe
> *


come by


----------



## montemanls

Thee projects


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 27 2008, 09:08 AM~10963514
> *come by
> *


X2 :worship:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 10 2008, 12:38 PM~10838428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit came out sick


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 27 2008, 10:38 AM~10963725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thee projects
> *


IS THAT CHERRY 64 IN THE MIDDLE?WOW :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Jun 27 2008, 10:38 AM~10963725-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thee projects
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cherry 64_@Jun 29 2008, 11:26 PM~10978281
> *IS THAT CHERRY 64 IN THE MIDDLE?WOW :biggrin:
> *



:0 is that really your ride trino?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 30 2008, 10:18 AM~10980324
> *:0 is that really your ride trino?
> *


yeah that be her she looks good now


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 30 2008, 12:40 PM~10981442
> *yeah that be her she looks good now
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 30 2008, 09:22 PM~10985929
> *pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


im waiting for the car to come out in portland then ill post the build up.


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 1 2008, 09:18 AM~10988497
> *im waiting for the car to come out in portland then ill post the build up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 30 2008, 09:22 PM~10985929
> *pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


Here u go the new CHERRY 64


----------



## montemanls

HoPPer


----------



## montemanls

Ready to fall off da trailer :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

Loe Rider Magazine photo shoot


----------



## djbizz1

:0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jul 3 2008, 02:40 PM~11007301
> *:0
> *


what up noe


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 3 2008, 05:24 PM~11008354
> *what up noe
> *



nuthin much! just droolin' on your work!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

sick shit


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 3 2008, 10:50 AM~11005534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here u go the new CHERRY 64
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 4 2008, 03:19 AM~11011349
> *sick shit
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 3 2008, 12:09 PM~11006129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to fall off da trailer :biggrin:
> *


came out good...i like the look on the rear end


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 3 2008, 10:50 AM~11005534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here u go the new CHERRY 64
> *



:0 DAMN!!!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 6 2008, 01:29 PM~11022579
> *came out good...i like the look on the rear end
> *


hes already working on it.


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## SUPREME69

DAMN!!! THAT RIM LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2008, 12:54 PM~11047452
> *DAMN!!! THAT RIM LOOKS BAD ASS
> *


----------



## Street Lowyalty




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Street Lowyalty_@Jul 10 2008, 12:54 AM~11053284
> *
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

id hate to have to relace those wheels :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 10 2008, 07:56 PM~11060388
> *id hate to have to relace those wheels :biggrin:
> *


i was careful not to bury that area or around the lip with clear , its easier to peal or chip off with more material ,c what happens. plus this paint is on top of bare metal and primed not over the chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 11 2008, 08:46 AM~11063164
> *i was careful not to bury that area or around the lip with clear , its easier to peal or chip off with more material ,c what happens. plus this paint is on top of bare metal and primed not over the chrome :thumbsup:
> *


GET DOWN JOE NICE WORK HOMIE 
KEEP IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 3 2008, 10:50 AM~11005534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here u go the new CHERRY 64
> *


DAM NICE :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2006, 11:37 AM~6073223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pic
> *


sup Joe


----------



## Nocturnal

Yo Joe, Cherry is looking sweet can't wait to get my car to you and I want to pattern out my roof now. Give me a call and well talk about it. Later.


----------



## GUS 650

we're trying to see if anyones willing to sponsor some red candy and a silver base coat 4 this cause?

Strangers Wish


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Jul 11 2008, 11:47 PM~11069705
> *Yo Joe, Cherry is looking sweet can't wait to get my car to you and I want to pattern out my roof now. Give me a call and well talk about it. Later.
> *


cool just finishing up cherrys accesories and some small parts.


----------



## True Legend

:biggrin: thanks joe for puttin it down for bam bamm elco looks clean as hell.for the people that dont like who cares DIPPIN AINT A SIN DONT HATE .


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by True Legend_@Jul 14 2008, 07:33 AM~11082802
> *:biggrin: thanks joe for puttin it down for bam bamm elco looks clean as hell.for the people that dont like who cares DIPPIN AINT A SIN  DONT HATE .
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jul 12 2008, 01:15 PM~11072165
> *we're trying to see if anyones willing to sponsor some red candy and a silver base coat 4 this cause?
> 
> Strangers Wish
> *


call me


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

man ur still doing some sick ass werk homie ...........keep it up............TOTHEMUTHAFUCKENTOP..........for a badass painter putn it down...............


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jul 15 2008, 11:21 AM~11093842
> *man ur still doing some sick ass werk homie ...........keep it up............TOTHEMUTHAFUCKENTOP..........for a badass painter putn it down...............
> *


dont trip i still got space for your ride save them pennies.


----------



## sic713

sup joe...
whats good on your side homie..


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2008, 08:44 AM~11102038
> *sup joe...
> whats good on your side homie..
> *


too much insurance work"not a bad thing" trying to finish cherry before portland


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 16 2008, 12:34 PM~11103774
> *too much insurance work"not a bad thing" trying to finish cherry before portland
> *


coo coo.. just got my new project in.. ill be postin pics soon


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2008, 09:27 PM~11108144
> *coo coo.. just got my new project in.. ill be postin pics soon
> *


cant wait homie


----------



## montemanls

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by True Legend_@Jul 14 2008, 07:33 AM~11082802
> *:biggrin: thanks joe for puttin it down for bam bamm elco looks clean as hell.for the people that dont like who cares DIPPIN AINT A SIN  DONT HATE .
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 3 2008, 10:50 AM~11005534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here u go the new CHERRY 64
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 21 2008, 09:30 PM~11144818
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 9 2008, 11:16 AM~11046486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad fuckin ass!!!!!! nice work man!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 25 2008, 09:15 AM~11176807
> *bad fuckin ass!!!!!! nice work man!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## player81

hey thatnks for the info 
but hey where did you learn how to paint ? What school did you go to?


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by player81_@Jul 28 2008, 05:52 PM~11200277
> *hey thatnks for the info
> but hey where did you learn how to paint ? What school did you go to?
> *


 :biggrin: a good one! the same one im going to  the man gots skill fo sho


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by player81_@Jul 28 2008, 05:52 PM~11200277
> *hey thatnks for the info
> but hey where did you learn how to paint ? What school did you go to?
> *


Back yard boogie all day


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

1922 Buick Roadster done up here.


----------



## montemanls

Our latest 1931 Model A coupe.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

getting EL JEFE ready 4 u.....time to do your magic on my ride :0


----------



## 559karlo

lol 
joe whats up 
:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Feb 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10004950-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes Done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 11:38 AM~10004968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 11:39 AM~10004979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Feb 22 2008, 11:41 AM~10004984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS SOMETHING LIKE THIS RUN A CUSTOMER AS FAR AS THE BODYWORK AND FULL PATTERNS LIKE THIS IMPALA  I HAVE A 72 BUICK LINK'S IN MY SIG YOU DO AWSOME WORK BRO BTW


----------



## True Legend

whats up joe


----------



## 310~SFCC




----------



## montemanls

just finished cherry 64


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## 310~SFCC

:wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 6 2008, 12:12 PM~11275065
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz

what are your price like


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 3 2008, 02:40 AM~11245514
> *WHATS SOMETHING LIKE THIS RUN A CUSTOMER AS FAR AS THE BODYWORK AND FULL PATTERNS LIKE THIS IMPALA    I HAVE A 72 BUICK LINK'S IN MY SIG YOU DO AWSOME WORK BRO BTW
> *



ALL I CAN TELL YOU ALEX IS THAT IT WILL BE WELL WORTH THE MONEY  IVE SEEN JOES WORK ALOT OVER THE PAST 2-3 YEARS....ALL I CAN SAY IS TOP NOTCH  ONE DAY WHEN MY ASS GETS MOTIVATED MY RIDE WILL GET THE BULLET EDITION


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 6 2008, 11:40 AM~11274712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished cherry 64
> *


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 6 2008, 09:24 PM~11280895
> *ALL I CAN TELL YOU ALEX IS THAT IT WILL BE WELL WORTH THE MONEY  IVE SEEN JOES WORK ALOT OVER THE PAST 2-3 YEARS....ALL I CAN SAY IS TOP NOTCH  ONE DAY WHEN MY ASS GETS MOTIVATED MY RIDE WILL GET THE BULLET EDITION
> *


I CAN SEE THE QUALITY....SO I AIN'T TRIPPIN IF I HAVE TO BRING IT TO HIM


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 7 2008, 12:04 AM~11281734
> *I CAN SEE THE QUALITY....SO I AIN'T TRIPPIN IF I HAVE TO BRING IT TO HIM
> *



wait til you see the work in person....joe gets down like james brown :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 7 2008, 12:05 AM~11281751
> *wait til you see the work in person....joe gets down like james brown :biggrin:
> *


good looking out


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 6 2008, 09:56 PM~11280585
> *what are your price like
> *


call me or pm me


----------



## montemanls

da triple o.g,s


----------



## 310~SFCC

YOU GET MY PM JOE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ttttttttttttttttt


----------



## True Legend

WHATS UP JOE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

got my stacks$$$$ready for delivery :biggrin: next week & its on


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 7 2008, 12:29 PM~11285667
> *YOU GET MY PM JOE
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Aug 6 2008, 10:31 PM~11280959
> *SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> *


what up able :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by True Legend_@Aug 8 2008, 07:09 AM~11292056
> * WHATS UP JOE
> *


what up sean workin on yours :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Aug 8 2008, 11:49 PM~11299261
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up homie u guys going to fresno


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 6 2008, 10:24 PM~11280895
> *ALL I CAN TELL YOU ALEX IS THAT IT WILL BE WELL WORTH THE MONEY  IVE SEEN JOES WORK ALOT OVER THE PAST 2-3 YEARS....ALL I CAN SAY IS TOP NOTCH  ONE DAY WHEN MY ASS GETS MOTIVATED MY RIDE WILL GET THE BULLET EDITION
> *


u gonna b out in fresno ill b out there sat and sun


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## sic713

damn.. you gettin down..

wanna paint my elco.. lol


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 03:25 PM~11335889
> *damn.. you gettin down..
> 
> wanna paint my elco.. lol
> *


bring it. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 13 2008, 04:02 PM~11336155
> *bring it. :biggrin:
> *


lol.. free paint job right.. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 04:09 PM~11336213
> *lol.. free paint job right.. :biggrin:
> *


19.99 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 13 2008, 07:50 PM~11338056
> *19.99 :biggrin:
> *


gangsta.. :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 10 2008, 11:41 AM~11306440
> *what up homie u guys going to fresno
> *


YES :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Aug 13 2008, 09:47 PM~11339369
> *YES :biggrin:
> *


c u out there


----------



## mi familia

> WHAT'S UP JOE , LIKE TO GIVE YOU YOUR PROPS FOR A JOB WELL DONE ON CHEERY 64. YOU DO SOME REAL DETAILED WORK, MUCH RESPECT TO YOU FOR THE ART WORK YOU DO ON PEOPLES CAR, YOU HAVE TO HAVE A NICE CANVAS TO WORK WITH WHEN YOU DO YOUR WORK LIKE YOU DO , BECAUSE YOU ARE PUTTING A PIECE OF HISTORY ON THERE CARS WHEN YOU LAY OUT YOUR PAINT, YOUR BRINGING THE OLD SCHOOL STYLE PAINT JOBS OUT OF RETIREMENT, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, AND KEEP DOING YOUR THING :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> WHAT'S UP JOE , LIKE TO GIVE YOU YOUR PROPS FOR A JOB WELL DONE ON CHEERY 64. YOU DO SOME REAL DETAILED WORK, MUCH RESPECT TO YOU FOR THE ART WORK YOU DO ON PEOPLES CAR, YOU HAVE TO HAVE A NICE CANVAS TO WORK WITH WHEN YOU DO YOUR WORK LIKE YOU DO , BECAUSE YOU ARE PUTTING A PIECE OF HISTORY ON THERE CARS WHEN YOU LAY OUT YOUR PAINT, YOUR BRINGING THE OLD SCHOOL STYLE PAINT JOBS OUT OF RETIREMENT, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, AND KEEP DOING YOUR THING :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good looking out henry still trying my best
Click to expand...


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## gorGEOus94

Sup Joe!! Your on a roll laying down them sick ass patterns! :thumbsup: Keep up the good work. I can't wait til i get that call saying your ready for my 65!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Aug 15 2008, 12:07 AM~11349605
> *Sup Joe!! Your on a roll laying down them sick ass patterns!  :thumbsup: Keep up the good work. I can't wait til i get that call saying your ready for my 65!!
> *


this u mickey. what up homie.  i cant wait either.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 13 2008, 09:56 PM~11339439
> *
> c u out there
> *


were u out there sun


----------



## True Legend

WHATS UP JOE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by True Legend_@Aug 19 2008, 12:37 PM~11383045
> *WHATS UP JOE
> *


what up homie


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

uffin: WHATS UP BE OVER IN WHILE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:21 AM~11392809
> *uffin: WHATS UP BE OVER IN WHILE
> *


----------



## AZLACS

NICE WORK uffin:


----------



## droppedltd

WHATS UP JOE??? HEY IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AND SEEING YOU OUT THERE.....CAR LOOK BAD ASS...NICE WORK ONCE AGAIN :nicoderm:


----------



## True Legend

whats going on see u in bit :wave:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:wave: :wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 21 2008, 08:25 AM~11401386
> *WHATS UP JOE??? HEY IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AND SEEING YOU OUT THERE.....CAR LOOK BAD ASS...NICE WORK ONCE AGAIN :nicoderm:
> *


u know


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

you do some bad ass work Joe!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Aug 21 2008, 02:37 PM~11404439
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 22 2008, 05:00 AM~11409811
> *you do some bad ass work Joe!
> *


Thanks


----------



## RegalLimited82

Whats up Joe, I see you still doing some bad work.

You making it out to the show in Porterville on the 7th?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 22 2008, 06:29 PM~11415094
> *Whats up Joe, I see you still doing some bad work.
> 
> You making it out to the show in Porterville on the 7th?
> *


YUP


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 22 2008, 05:00 AM~11409811
> *you do some bad ass work Joe!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## montemanls




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 26 2008, 12:05 PM~11442450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


time to do your magic


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 26 2008, 06:55 PM~11446109
> *time to do your magic
> *


10-4


----------



## PICAZZO

why your redoing it? it looks great already


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2008, 09:05 AM~11450450
> *why your redoing it? it looks great already
> *


he took his hat off :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2008, 09:05 AM~11450450
> *why your redoing it? it looks great already
> *


keeping up wit da rest


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

we might be seeing you soon...u talked 2 my homie with the 65 from the bay and hes really intrested..


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 27 2008, 09:18 PM~11457019
> *we might be seeing you soon...u talked 2 my homie with the 65 from the bay and hes really intrested..
> *


 :thumbsup: Happy 2 work with u guys


----------



## montemanls

Painting all the panels seperatly so they come out cleaner


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 13 2008, 02:01 PM~11334583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Aug 28 2008, 01:03 PM~11462151
> *
> *


what up james


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 22 2008, 06:29 PM~11415094
> *Whats up Joe, I see you still doing some bad work.
> 
> You making it out to the show in Porterville on the 7th?
> *


ARE U GOING TO SHOW


----------



## cherry 64

THANKS JOE FOR BEST PAINT IN SAN DIEGO :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 9 2008, 11:16 AM~11046486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....


----------



## PICAZZO

:cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 2 2008, 03:05 PM~11499566
> *THANKS JOE FOR BEST PAINT IN SAN DIEGO :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 2 2008, 03:05 PM~11499566
> *THANKS JOE FOR BEST PAINT IN SAN DIEGO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by AZLACS_@Aug 20 2008, 10:28 PM~11399349
> *NICE WORK uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHAT UP PIMPN STILL PUTN SOME DOWN ASS WERK HOMIE


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 3 2008, 02:27 PM~11509370
> *:biggrin:
> *


lla arreglaron esa putada o QUE sino quemala junto con el rick


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Sep 4 2008, 03:20 PM~11519525
> *lla arreglaron esa putada o QUE sino quemala junto con el rick
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: EDA


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 1 2008, 02:37 PM~11491339
> *ARE U GOING TO SHOW
> *



:yes: 

Just got into poros


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 5 2008, 12:43 PM~11527375
> *:yes:
> 
> Just got into poros
> *


u showing


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 5 2008, 04:01 PM~11529588
> *u showing
> *


yup


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 5 2008, 06:21 PM~11530280
> *yup
> *


might c u there.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 6 2008, 09:07 AM~11534232
> *
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:37 AM~11547424
> *:wave:
> *


what up ,is it almost ready.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 8 2008, 04:30 PM~11550994
> *
> *


what up homie


----------



## BigBoyTransporting




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Sep 9 2008, 05:43 PM~11561473
> *
> *


what up homie


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Sep 4 2008, 01:02 PM~11518175
> *WHAT UP PIMPN STILL PUTN SOME DOWN ASS WERK HOMIE
> *


----------



## montemanls

from the nov 08 issue


----------



## montemanls




----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 12 2008, 08:22 AM~11584682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the nov 08 issue
> *


T T T 4 best paint shop in the 559


----------



## 559karlo

:thumbsup: great job joe one wish has been granted ...............
hope to see all come true :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 12 2008, 08:17 PM~11589917
> *:thumbsup: great job joe one wish has been granted ...............
> hope to see all come true  :biggrin:
> *


good looking out


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Sep 12 2008, 04:01 PM~11588067
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 12 2008, 04:15 PM~11588170
> *T T T 4 best paint shop in the 559
> *


----------



## montemanls

sneek peek at the latest.


----------



## ghettodreams

look n good


----------



## gorGEOus94

Sup Joe congrats on the mag shoot!! Its about time da shop being put out on da map! Keep up the good work homie!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Sep 12 2008, 08:22 AM~11584682-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the nov 08 issue
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Sep 12 2008, 08:23 AM~11584686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WELL DESERVED HOMIE* :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Sep 13 2008, 09:48 PM~11596322
> *Sup Joe congrats on the mag shoot!! Its about time da shop being put out on da map! Keep up the good work homie!!
> *


thanks homie. i c carnales unidos on teh map too i seen joes 62.


----------



## montemanls

latest


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:thumbsup: props given where props deserved congrats joe on finally getting recognized keep up the good work uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62

Congrats on the magazine shoot bro. It was cool being in the same issue with you. Keep up the great work.


----------



## SUPREME69

CONGRATS ON THE LRM LAYOUT JOE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Sep 17 2008, 06:36 PM~11629699
> *Congrats on the magazine shoot bro.  It was cool being in the same issue with you.  Keep up the great work.
> *


SAME HERE


----------



## Nocturnal

Big congrats on the LRM shoot Joe.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 17 2008, 09:10 PM~11631311
> *CONGRATS ON THE LRM LAYOUT JOE
> *


good lookin out homie.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

_*BIGG CONGRATS JOE REPPN THE AREA WELL USO AND :thumbsup: ON ALL THE NICE WORK YOUR PUTTING OUT  *_


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 18 2008, 04:35 PM~11638038
> *BIGG CONGRATS JOE REPPN THE AREA WELL USO AND :thumbsup: ON ALL THE NICE WORK YOUR PUTTING OUT
> *


  thanks


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 17 2008, 09:51 AM~11625177
> *:thumbsup: props given where props deserved congrats joe on finally getting recognized keep up the good work uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 20 2008, 02:37 PM~11652015
> *
> *


congrats homie! well deserved and earned..look foward 2 meeting u when i dropp that frame off 2 you.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Sep 20 2008, 02:57 PM~11652631
> *congrats homie! well deserved and earned..look foward 2 meeting u when i dropp that frame off 2 you.
> *


LIKE WISE THANKS


----------



## gorGEOus94

Sup Joe, good seeing you today. Sorry for not going back through today, but it just got too late on me. If your working on this Saturday i can go by so you can let me know whats up with my 65! :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Sep 22 2008, 09:20 PM~11671834
> *Sup Joe, good seeing you today. Sorry for not going back through today, but it just got too late on me. If your working on this Saturday i can go by so you can let me know whats up with my 65! :thumbsup:
> *


ill b here, i was here late yesterday but ill be here sat.


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2008, 05:38 AM~11683805
> *:wave:
> *


what up homie


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

whats cracken joe..............


----------



## GABINO

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Sep 24 2008, 02:09 PM~11687830
> *whats cracken joe..............
> *


u know.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 24 2008, 10:46 PM~11693189
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


what up gabino u going to vegas?


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

sup Joe


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin:


----------



## gorGEOus94

Just stopping by to say Whats Up Joe!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Sep 29 2008, 08:46 PM~11734141
> *Just stopping by to say Whats Up Joe!
> *


----------



## Hellraizer

:biggrin: :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 16 2008, 11:42 AM~11615078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latest
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Sep 29 2008, 08:46 PM~11734141
> *Just stopping by to say Whats Up Joe!
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

JOE ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 1 2008, 10:23 AM~11749405
> *JOE ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS?
> *


yes sir


----------



## montemanls

new one busting out


----------



## PICAZZO

On the Average how much for a bike frame? bondo and paint? 20 inch? :dunno:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 2 2008, 12:49 AM~11757237
> *On the Average how much for a bike frame? bondo and paint? 20 inch? :dunno:
> *


depends what kind of paint


----------



## Vayzfinest

congrats on the feature in the mag homie, i love lookin thru you and sic's topic.. i love yalls work... ima get the mag just cause of that.


----------



## sic713

sup homie.. just passin through bein a whore.. lol.. keep up da work.. lookin fkin sick


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

see u sunday joe...had to go buy a trailer today just 4 this project..


----------



## DETACHED

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 1 2008, 11:44 AM~11750191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new one busting out
> *


those tails candied?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 3 2008, 04:24 PM~11772262
> *congrats on the feature in the mag homie, i love lookin thru you and sic's topic.. i love yalls work... ima get the mag just cause of that.
> *


thanks, i like looking at sic's stuff too :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2008, 07:54 PM~11773844
> *sup homie.. just passin through bein a whore.. lol.. keep up da work.. lookin fkin sick
> *


trying to keep up with u guys.


----------



## montemanls

Latest one we did here for 5150 kustoms c.c.


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 4 2008, 08:59 AM~11776804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## gorGEOus94

Lookin good Joe! Keep up that good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

now in the works at joes :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 6 2008, 03:41 AM~11789524
> *now in the works at joes :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam the frame is going to get the bullet edition....WATCH OUT!!!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 6 2008, 07:03 PM~11795311
> *dam the frame is going to get the bullet edition....WATCH OUT!!!!!
> *


the whole cars going to get blessed by joes hands..  

thats the plan..


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 6 2008, 05:54 PM~11795839
> *the whole cars going to get blessed by joes hands..
> 
> thats the plan..
> *


cant wait to c it done i'm sure its going to be bad ass


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 6 2008, 03:41 AM~11789524
> *now in the works at joes :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey eddie it was cool meeting you.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 6 2008, 05:03 PM~11795311
> *dam the frame is going to get the bullet edition....WATCH OUT!!!!!
> *


jose said things went good in vegas :congrats:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 6 2008, 08:54 PM~11796557
> *hey eddie it was cool meeting you.
> *


like wise homie


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 6 2008, 06:55 PM~11796569
> *jose said things went good in vegas :congrats:
> *


thanks Joe


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 6 2008, 07:57 PM~11797312
> *like wise homie
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 6 2008, 03:41 AM~11789524
> *now in the works at joes :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a 65 2 70 impala frame :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 8 2008, 11:00 PM~11819186
> *looks like a 65 2 70 impala frame :0
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 8 2008, 09:30 AM~11811351
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP SEAN.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## montemanls

talked to rob in vegas he,s good people


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 12:53 AM~11855958
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WERE U OUT IN VEGAS


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 13 2008, 05:31 PM~11851301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talked to rob in vegas he,s good people
> *



AYYYEE MU CHINGON.. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 14 2008, 08:21 PM~11864464
> *WERE U OUT IN VEGAS
> *


:nosad:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 15 2008, 01:34 PM~11870979
> *AYYYEE  MU CHINGON.. :biggrin:
> *


me or rob :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 16 2008, 11:16 AM~11880347
> *me or rob :biggrin:
> *


both of u are bad ass at what u do


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 16 2008, 06:37 PM~11886595
> *both of u are bad ass at what u do
> *


gracias  he ,s being doing this since i was building bikes i grew up on his paintjobs.


----------



## montemanls

Another one done here.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

not the last eather , another in the works...


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 17 2008, 04:18 PM~11896753
> *not the last eather , another in the works...
> *


thats right got that frame spinning already


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 17 2008, 09:24 PM~11898529
> *thats right got that frame spinning already
> *


 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 6 2008, 03:41 AM~11789524
> *now in the works at joes :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that 4 the 65 4 door


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 18 2008, 10:26 PM~11907203
> *is that 4 the 65 4 door
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 18 2008, 10:26 PM~11907203
> *is that 4 the 65 4 door
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 19 2008, 12:26 AM~11907203
> *is that 4 the 65 4 door
> *


 :around: :around: hno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Oct 21 2008, 05:09 PM~11931919-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supper coaster
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Oct 21 2008, 05:01 PM~11931855
> *
> 
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 21 2008, 03:09 PM~11931919
> *:biggrin:
> *


good lookin out


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 21 2008, 04:50 PM~11932882
> *:around:  :around:  hno:
> *


got it on spinning will start it fri.


----------



## 79 Brougham

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 21 2008, 05:37 PM~11934046
> *got it on spinning will start it fri.
> *


APURATE POR QUE YA MERO SIGO YO OQUE O SINO :buttkick:


----------



## gorGEOus94

Sup Joe! We will be having our show this weekend in Bakersfield. If you can, stop on by! :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Oct 21 2008, 07:41 PM~11934871
> *APURATE POR QUE YA MERO SIGO YO OQUE O SINO :buttkick:
> *


si proffesor


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Oct 22 2008, 12:01 AM~11937156
> *Sup Joe! We will be having our show this weekend in Bakersfield. If you can, stop on by! :thumbsup:
> *


i have a date in tracy but if its on sat , expect me there.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 21 2008, 08:37 PM~11934046
> *got it on spinning will start it fri.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: <<<<<cant wait to see it when is done..


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 21 2008, 04:50 PM~11932882
> *:around:  :around:  hno:
> *


so freedy not doing it no more huh


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 22 2008, 05:18 PM~11942541
> *so freedy not doing it no more huh
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## RegalLimited82

Had insurance come look at the caddy, I'll give you a call to set up a time to bring it in.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Oct 23 2008, 09:57 AM~11951100
> *Had insurance come look at the caddy, I'll give you a call to set up a time to bring it in.
> *


cool ,sorry that day u came it was brief just going 100 miles an hr sometimes.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 22 2008, 08:27 PM~11946599
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


i should have some material on it soon


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 23 2008, 02:06 PM~11952434
> *i should have some material on it soon
> *


 cant wait to see what u create this time


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 24 2008, 08:48 AM~11961373
> *cant wait to see what u create this time
> *


i want something different


----------



## mr.fisheye

TTT FOR THE HOMIE JOE...AND HIS CLEAN ASS PAINT JOBS :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

ready 4 sat  
TTT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 24 2008, 10:16 AM~11962280
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE JOE...AND HIS CLEAN ASS PAINT JOBS  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 24 2008, 01:56 PM~11964300
> *ready 4 sat
> TTT
> *


SEND ME SOME PICS


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 24 2008, 01:56 PM~11964300
> *ready 4 sat
> TTT
> *


HOW DID IT COME OUT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 26 2008, 09:39 AM~11975541
> *HOW DID IT COME OUT
> *


bad ass work...its going to get a little more once it goes back 2 your shop


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 27 2008, 12:14 PM~11984852
> *bad ass work...its going to get a little more once it goes back 2 your shop
> *


CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

any sneek peeps


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 29 2008, 10:05 PM~12012107
> *any sneek peeps
> *


ill pm u one.


----------



## montemanls

just finished this 1950 ford.


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 1 2008, 02:59 PM~12033608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never seems to suprise me bro..you do good work and pay attention to detail..what alot of places lack...


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Nov 1 2008, 05:23 PM~12034963
> *never seems to suprise me bro..you do good work and pay attention to detail..what alot of places lack...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Nov 1 2008, 06:50 PM~12035424
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP ABLE


----------



## gorGEOus94

Looks good Joe!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Nov 1 2008, 10:59 PM~12036975
> *Looks good Joe!!! :thumbsup:
> *


ILL GIVE U A HOLLER 2MARROW  THANKS


----------



## montemanls




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 3 2008, 10:37 AM~12046495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out real nice


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 3 2008, 12:37 PM~12046495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass color...


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Nov 3 2008, 04:53 PM~12050152
> *bad ass color...
> *


ITS A FORD STOCK COLOR


----------



## bigjoe62

Looking good as always Joe. Keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Nov 3 2008, 09:38 PM~12053276
> *Looking good as always Joe. Keep up the good work! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Nov 3 2008, 06:53 PM~12050152
> *bad ass color...
> *


no shit...im working on a 1969 Road Runner which is mine and wanted to paint it a solid red..not orange red but a bright red.. like what u got going there..whats the code if u dont mind..


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Nov 4 2008, 10:37 PM~12065612
> *no shit...im working on a 1969 Road Runner which is mine and wanted to paint it a solid red..not orange red but a bright red.. like what u got going there..whats the code if u dont mind..
> *


its a rio red 2C but dont tell anybody


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 5 2008, 01:44 PM~12070317
> *its a rio red 2C but dont tell anybody
> *


  
thanks..


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Nov 5 2008, 08:46 PM~12075439
> *
> thanks..
> *


u know


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Nov 5 2008, 10:59 PM~12077469
> *
> *


what up ralph


----------



## 95rangeron14z

very nice work


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

r u ready for me next week


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 7 2008, 04:15 PM~12092980
> *r u ready for me next week
> *


YES


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 8 2008, 06:52 PM~12101090
> *YES
> *


T T T


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 10 2008, 03:27 PM~12115096
> *T T T
> *


IM GOING TO BE IN L.A. ALL NEXT WEEK COME TALK TO ME.


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 16 2007, 12:03 PM~7491750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks goiod
> *


nice work


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 13 2008, 01:13 AM~12143114
> *nice work
> *


thanks


----------



## mi familia

HOW'S IT GOING JOE :wave:NOT LOOKING FOWARD TO SPRAYING THIS WATERBOURN SHIT, GONNA HAVE TO RAISE THE PRICES FOR PAINT JOBS, THE PAINT COMPANY'S ARE RAISING THE COST FOR US , SO THE RUN'S DOWN HILL IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN  TAKE CARE BROTHA HENRY ( MI FAMILIA)


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 14 2008, 09:12 AM~12155166
> *HOW'S IT GOING JOE :wave:NOT LOOKING FOWARD TO SPRAYING THIS WATERBOURN SHIT, GONNA HAVE TO RAISE THE PRICES FOR PAINT JOBS, THE PAINT COMPANY'S ARE RAISING THE COST FOR US , SO THE RUN'S DOWN HILL IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN  TAKE CARE BROTHA HENRY ( MI FAMILIA)
> *


tell me about it. :angry:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 14 2008, 10:02 PM~12160895
> *tell me about it. :angry:
> *


look at it like this...they just added 10 more years to ur life span, less toxic chemicals..


----------



## Chevillacs

TTT for the big homie doin the most!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Nov 15 2008, 10:47 AM~12164650
> *TTT for the big homie doin the most!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 31 2008, 08:40 AM~12024429
> *ill pm u one.
> *


pm me one to


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 21 2008, 02:01 PM~12222458
> *pm me one to
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

Q-VO :biggrin:


----------



## gorGEOus94

What up Joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

whats up joe


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Nov 25 2008, 12:04 AM~12250876
> *Q-VO :biggrin:
> *


q-vo able


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Nov 25 2008, 01:05 AM~12251209
> *What up Joe!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: almost :yes:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 25 2008, 10:06 AM~12253142
> *whats up joe
> *


what up supreme


----------



## bigshod




----------



## gorGEOus94

Have a Happy Thanksgiving Joe!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 26 2008, 10:58 PM~12271080
> *
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gorGEOus94_@Nov 27 2008, 12:17 AM~12272033
> *Have a Happy Thanksgiving Joe!
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye

what up joe...hope you had a good thanksgiving homie :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 28 2008, 09:25 AM~12280863
> *what up joe...hope you had a good thanksgiving homie :biggrin:
> *


sure did homie thanks.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Nov 5 2008, 08:46 PM~12075439
> *
> thanks..
> *


u almost ready to make a trip down here.


----------



## montemanls

comming along pretty good.


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## bigshod

sup joe :wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 6 2008, 06:38 PM~12355326
> *sup joe :wave:
> *


wassup trying to get all these proje3cts out.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 8 2008, 09:24 PM~12372795
> *wassup trying to get all these proje3cts out.
> *


any color yet? hno: hno: hno:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 9 2008, 11:01 PM~12386278
> *any color yet? hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


we got flake and kandy patterns already u know who dont wanna post any pics yet "another cherry" no posting till its completed so no posting pics for a while i might post u tube videos to keep people entertained


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up Joe..


----------



## RegalLimited82

Whats up Joe, whens good to bring in my caddy and get those little chingasos taken care of? Stadium Way had a little accident in the garage :tears: luckily it was only the passenger side rear bumper filler.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 10 2008, 11:37 AM~12388457
> *we got flake and kandy patterns already u know who dont wanna post any pics yet "another cherry" no posting till its completed so no posting pics for a while i might post u tube videos  to keep people entertained
> *


oh ya i know...just curious of how it was coming.ill see it in person when its done  since i got to pick it up..lol


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 10 2008, 10:29 PM~12395516
> *oh ya i know...just curious of how it was coming.ill see it in person when its done   since i got to pick it up..lol
> *


:0 :0 call in advance this time whore :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 10 2008, 03:35 PM~12391712
> *What up Joe..
> *


wad up


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 10 2008, 04:22 PM~12392158
> *Whats up Joe, whens good to bring in my caddy and get those little chingasos taken care of?  Stadium Way had a little accident in the garage  :tears: luckily it was only the passenger side rear bumper filler.
> *


its all repairable  bring the cadi in when ever ur ready


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 10 2008, 11:44 PM~12395736
> *:0  :0 call in advance this time  whore :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


next time


----------



## jose cuervo

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 10 2008, 09:37 AM~12388457
> *we got flake and kandy patterns already u know who dont wanna post any pics yet "another cherry" no posting till its completed so no posting pics for a while i might post u tube videos  to keep people entertained
> *


N e links to d utube videos??


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@Dec 11 2008, 09:34 PM~12406232
> *N e links to d utube videos??
> *


no i was just kidding, but some had asked to upload a video laying and spraying candy patterns which we might do, ill put up a link and give up some of what i do to people doing it at home.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 11 2008, 07:59 PM~12405103
> *next time
> *


  almost  maybe the 19th.


----------



## copapaint

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 4 2008, 05:21 PM~12337951
> *<img src=\'http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/montemanls/wayneshotrods013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


You do some nice work


----------



## montemanls

done here at the shop


----------



## montemanls




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

ANOTHER RIDE OUT OF JOES AUTO WORKS


----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Dec 12 2008, 04:57 PM~12414908
> *  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP PRES IM LIKE TRINO 2NITE BUDWEISER :0


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 12 2008, 09:20 PM~12416975
> *WHAT UP PRES IM LIKE TRINO 2NITE BUDWEISER :0
> *


 :0 DAM NOW U DOIN BIG THINGS :roflmao:


----------



## Nocturnal

Man Joe another car in lowrider. Can't wait til my car is done. If you get some time to send me those pics I would appreciate it. Later


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Dec 12 2008, 10:35 PM~12417786
> *Man Joe another car in lowrider. Can't wait til my car is done. If you get some time to send me those pics I would appreciate it. Later
> *


CANT WAIT TILL I START LAYING PATTERNS OUT ON URS RIGHT NOW ITS PREP TIME ONCE I START U;LL GET TIRED OF ALL MY CALLS WATCH


----------



## montemanls

latest


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2008, 09:24 PM~12423312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2008, 07:21 PM~12423287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latest
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
LOVE THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 13 2008, 11:20 PM~12424794
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> LOVE THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE
> *


----------



## montemanls




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2008, 07:21 PM~12423287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latest
> *


DAM JOE.......WHEN U GONNA DO MY FRAME HOMIE!!!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: SHIT LOOKS SUPER NICE BRO...KEEP IT UP BRO


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 17 2008, 11:32 AM~12455401
> *DAM JOE.......WHEN U GONNA DO MY FRAME HOMIE!!!!!!!  :0  :0 :biggrin: SHIT LOOKS SUPER NICE BRO...KEEP IT UP BRO
> *


WHEN EVER U READY, IM FINISHING UP MY CADI BUT ROB WILL DO MY REGAL


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 17 2008, 10:40 PM~12460439
> *WHEN EVER U READY, IM FINISHING UP MY CADI BUT ROB WILL DO MY REGAL
> *


i think we heading down there tommorow to get the frame..


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 17 2008, 08:40 PM~12460439
> *WHEN EVER U READY, IM FINISHING UP MY CADI BUT ROB WILL DO MY REGAL
> *


fuck yeah bro.... it would be a honor...on both parts (u doing the frame, and rob doing ur regal )    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 18 2008, 10:58 AM~12465483
> *fuck yeah bro.... it would be a honor...on both parts (u doing the frame, and rob doing ur regal )        :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2008, 07:21 PM~12423287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latest
> *


IIIIII LIKE IT!!


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2008, 06:24 PM~12423312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> 
> :0 speechless


----------



## montemanls

> [/quote
> :0 speechless
Click to expand...


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 19 2008, 12:59 AM~12473170
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2008, 07:22 PM~12423290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 19 2008, 04:22 PM~12478012
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up sean.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Dec 20 2008, 09:23 PM~12486201
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RegalLimited82

Whats up Joe

Insurance said checks in the mail, so I'll be stopping by soon to get the caddy taken care of......I'm also swapping out the engine in my Regal soon and my firewall's going to need some of your attention. I'll talk to you about it when I drop off my caddy. 


That frame looks flawless.


----------



## montemanls

latest project


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 23 2008, 12:57 PM~12508288
> *Whats up Joe
> 
> Insurance said checks in the mail, so I'll be stopping by soon to get the caddy taken care of......I'm also swapping out the engine in my Regal soon and my firewall's going to need some of your attention.  I'll talk to you about it when I drop off my caddy.
> That frame looks flawless.
> *


cool i say we flake out the wall to match the roof :biggrin: drop the cadi off anytime


----------



## Montecarloman78

Damn Your Hella Good! Id Get My Car Painted By You How Much You Coa$t?

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## Montecarloman78

Damn Your Hella Good! Id Get My Car Painted By You How Much You Coa$t?

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Dec 23 2008, 07:00 PM~12511193
> *Damn Your Hella Good! Id Get My Car Painted By You How Much You Coa$t?
> 
> ~~Ju$tice~~
> *


THANKS  PM ME INFO


----------



## SUPREME69

NEED SOME BULLET EDITION ON A TAYLOR TOT STROLLER. ILL SHOOT YOU SOME PICS. LET YOUR IMAGINATION GO ON IT


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wave: merry xmas joe hope u and the family have a good one an happy new year may it be better for all uf us god bless


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 24 2008, 08:36 AM~12515805
> *:wave: merry xmas joe hope u and the family have a good one an happy new year may it be better for all uf us god bless
> *


u too seany tell ur pops i said what up.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2008, 11:23 PM~12513675
> *NEED SOME BULLET EDITION ON A TAYLOR TOT STROLLER. ILL SHOOT YOU SOME PICS. LET YOUR IMAGINATION GO ON IT
> *


  bring it.


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

TTT


----------



## IMPALA LOCO

WHAT'S UP JOE!!!


----------



## bigshod

how's everything joe? :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 4 2009, 04:59 PM~12603793
> *how's everything joe? :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT HERE HOMIE


----------



## Individuals76LA

what up joe the frame came out bad ass your the man :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

joe we made it home safe with all those cars driving by us the whole 4 hrs on the road looking at that frame.we hit that bay and seen the sun light on it and man , it looks bad ass!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 4 2009, 09:20 PM~12606969
> *RIGHT HERE HOMIE
> *


 uffin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 5 2009, 02:30 AM~12609148
> *joe we made it home safe with all those cars driving by us the whole 4 hrs on the road looking at that frame.we hit that bay and seen the sun light on it and man , it looks bad ass!
> *


glad u guys made it home, and once u put it belly up ull see more work :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wave: :420:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Individuals76LA_@Jan 4 2009, 10:16 PM~12607601
> *what up joe the frame came out bad ass your the man :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Jan 4 2009, 11:12 AM~12601169
> *WHAT'S UP JOE!!!
> *


what up fernie


----------



## Nocturnal

Damn Joe That frame is bad ass. Great work as always. Now I know it was worth the 3 hour drive to take my car to you. YOU ARE BAD ASS!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Jan 8 2009, 12:29 AM~12640529
> *Damn Joe That frame is bad ass. Great work as always. Now I know it was worth the 3 hour drive to take my car to you. YOU ARE BAD ASS!!
> *


pm the name of your car if ur going to have one for it. i'll pm u pics after i lay the flake base down


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 8 2009, 01:07 PM~12642778
> *pm the name of your car if ur going to have one for it. i'll pm u pics after i lay the flake base down
> *


always on the hustle


----------



## flossyb93

whats up joe a couple of weeks and ill be ready whats your schedule looking like


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jan 9 2009, 12:04 PM~12653130
> *whats up joe a couple of weeks and ill be ready whats your schedule looking like
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN UR GOING TO B READY


----------



## bigshod




----------



## locotiny




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Jan 12 2009, 12:07 AM~12677009
> *
> *


WHAT UP TINY LONG TIME NO HEAR,WHATS NEW U


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2009, 08:25 PM~12673961
> *
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 9 2009, 04:37 AM~12651025
> *always on the hustle
> *


LIKE ITS MANDATORY


----------



## locotiny

:biggrin: lets just say i got the regal locked up and hiting sides


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Jan 12 2009, 07:57 PM~12684571
> *:biggrin: lets just say i got the regal locked up and hiting sides
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMIT


----------



## locotiny

ya sum


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Jan 12 2009, 07:58 PM~12684586
> *  ya sum
> *


AND THE WESTSIDE COMPA JORGE :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

whats u got cooking thats new joe!


----------



## locotiny

havent seen or talked to him in awhile last time i talked to him he said u werent nighbors any more i need to cruise by soon


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jan 13 2009, 03:14 AM~12689449
> *whats u got cooking thats new joe!
> *


a cadillac from barstow and another secret frame


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Jan 13 2009, 02:20 PM~12692925
> *havent seen or talked to him in awhile last time i talked to him he said u werent nighbors any more i need to cruise by soon
> *


i didnt even know he was moving out either ,one day "THEY" just all moved and he doesn't even check in any more, ignores all my texts, all my calls :dunno: i heard he opened up a day care though :cheesy: oh well i might just keep his daddy day care movie :biggrin: stop by if ur in town i hardly go to fresno, u know where im at


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 13 2009, 01:50 PM~12693136
> *i didnt even know he was moving out either ,one day "THEY" just all moved and he doesn't even check in any more, ignores all my texts, all my calls  :dunno: i heard he opened up a day care though :cheesy: oh well i might just keep his daddy day care movie :biggrin: stop by if ur in town i hardly go to fresno, u know where im at
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U AINT RIGHT FOOL


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jan 9 2009, 11:04 AM~12653130
> *whats up joe a couple of weeks and ill be ready whats your schedule looking like
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locotiny

i had told him to get an email account so we could keep in touch but i guess they dont let him to busy with his day care i guess


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Jan 13 2009, 05:54 PM~12694979
> *i had told him to get an email account so we could keep in touch but i guess they dont let him to busy with his day care i guess
> *


ha ha ive told him to set up an account to, ive offfered to help him set it up,damm day cares :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 13 2009, 03:04 PM~12693233
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U AINT RIGHT FOOL
> *


aint left either :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 12 2009, 07:56 PM~12684558
> *WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


sup joe


----------



## locotiny

here the regal


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Jan 13 2009, 11:01 PM~12698632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the regal
> *


looks good


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Jan 13 2009, 11:01 PM~12698632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the regal
> *


who did the set up


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Jan 13 2009, 11:01 PM~12698632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the regal
> *


----------



## locotiny

:biggrin:  me


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wave:


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 13 2009, 02:50 PM~12693136
> *i didnt even know he was moving out either ,one day "THEY" just all moved and he doesn't even check in any more, ignores all my texts, all my calls  :dunno: i heard he opened up a day care though :cheesy: oh well i might just keep his daddy day care movie :biggrin: stop by if ur in town i hardly go to fresno, u know where im at
> *



daaaaaamn like that comp jorge put you on the shine :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jan 15 2009, 11:45 AM~12713303
> *daaaaaamn like that comp jorge put you on the shine :0
> *


like that :biggrin: im not on the six figure bracket like him


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 13 2009, 02:44 PM~12693091
> *a cadillac from barstow and another secret frame
> *



Damn can't wait to see it. Gotta get my car on the waiting list!


----------



## NOS61RAG

Very nice work. :thumbsup: 

Do you have time to do my 61 rag?

Let me know.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jan 15 2009, 09:37 PM~12718884
> *Damn can't wait to see it. Gotta get my car on the waiting list!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Jan 15 2009, 11:51 PM~12720405
> *Very nice work. :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you have time to do my 61 rag?
> 
> Let me know.
> *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## ricks-94 caddy

i like the pic


----------



## bigshod




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

what it do JOE!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 18 2009, 09:24 PM~12744452
> *
> *


  what up homie


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 22 2009, 01:09 PM~12783381
> * what up homie
> *


just hangin around, seen mickey lately


----------



## Nocturnal

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jan 15 2009, 09:37 PM~12718884
> *Damn can't wait to see it. Gotta get my car on the waiting list!
> *


See Joe I told You I would be bringing at least 1 or 2 more caddies to you :biggrin: 
Hows everything going up there? Hit me up to let me know.


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2009, 12:47 AM~12834237
> *just hangin around, seen mickey lately
> *


 hno:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 28 2009, 05:30 PM~12841289
> *hno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 28 2009, 12:47 AM~12834237
> *just hangin around, seen mickey lately
> *


seen him wed


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Jan 28 2009, 03:25 AM~12834628
> *See Joe I told You I would be bringing at least 1 or 2 more caddies to you :biggrin:
> Hows everything going up there? Hit me up to let me know.
> *


wait till we get urs out. ill call u during the week.


----------



## RegalLimited82

Whats good Joe

Got a shirt and trophy for you.....going to try and make it by your shop tomorrow.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 29 2009, 08:53 PM~12855065
> *seen him wed
> *


tell him bigshod sed wut up!! and dont be late to meeting :0


----------



## locotiny

what up joe


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 2 2009, 09:42 PM~12888802
> *Whats good Joe
> 
> Got a shirt and trophy for you.....going to try and make it by your shop tomorrow.
> *


thanks for the shirt and stopping by let me know on that block


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 2 2009, 09:47 PM~12888889
> *tell him bigshod sed wut up!! and dont be late to meeting :0
> *


10-4


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Feb 3 2009, 12:39 AM~12890561
> *what up joe
> *


what up tiny when u comming down again


----------



## locotiny

soon i heard that its a new stupid law that paint shops have to use water based paint no more thinner is it true


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Feb 5 2009, 09:54 AM~12913945
> *soon i heard that its a new stupid law that paint shops have to use water based paint no more thinner is it true
> *


very true u can still use solvents but u have to use additives to make a low v.o.c and compliant but thats only on the lowerend paint. im already spraying waterbourne its just as easy just takes a little longer to dry.  nothing to it but to do it. :biggrin:


----------



## locotiny

ttt


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Feb 5 2009, 01:33 PM~12915791
> *ttt
> *


let me know when u comming down


----------



## bigshod

sup joe!!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 6 2009, 11:50 PM~12932352
> *sup joe!!!
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 8 2009, 08:20 PM~12946493
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


----------



## rnrcustoms

PAINT FROM R&R CUSTOMS


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by rnrcustoms_@Feb 9 2009, 08:40 PM~12956898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAINT FROM R&R CUSTOMS
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by rnrcustoms_@Feb 9 2009, 09:40 PM~12956898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAINT FROM R&R CUSTOMS
> *


 ur getting there


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 8 2009, 10:05 PM~12947036
> *
> *


what up big shod


----------



## rnrcustoms

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 11 2009, 02:11 PM~12974322
> *ur getting there
> *


I'VE BEEN THERE 32 YEARS AGO....MY FIRST CANDY 32 YRS AGO SO IF ANYBODY OUT THERE THINKS I'M JUST STARTING TO GET THERE THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHAT MY IWATA CAN DO..BUT YOUR ONLY AS GOOD AS WHAT YOU GET PAID.. CAN I GET A AMEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 12 2009, 03:01 PM~12985745
> *what up big shod
> *


sup joe...one of these days im gonna go up there and check out your shop :biggrin: :biggrin: 

gotta see the pro in person


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by rnrcustoms_@Feb 13 2009, 09:37 PM~12998585
> *I'VE BEEN THERE 32 YEARS AGO....MY FIRST CANDY 32 YRS AGO  SO IF ANYBODY OUT THERE THINKS I'M JUST STARTING TO GET THERE THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHAT MY IWATA CAN DO..BUT YOUR ONLY AS GOOD AS WHAT YOU GET PAID..      CAN I GET A  AMEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOURE RIGHT, "YOURE ONLY AS GOOD AS WHAT U GET PAID", BUT DONT FORGET" YOURE ONLY AS GOOD AS YOUR LAST JOB "TOO, ID RATHER NOT DO IT IF I DONT GET WHAT IM ASKING ON A JOB.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 13 2009, 10:19 PM~12998981
> *sup joe...one of these days im gonna go up there and check out your shop :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> gotta see the pro in person
> *


ILL B WITH ONE OF UR MEMBERS 2MARROW ITS ALREADY SET UP.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 13 2009, 09:52 PM~12999340
> *ILL B WITH ONE OF UR MEMBERS 2MARROW ITS ALREADY SET UP.
> *


tell mickey i said wuts up...and dont let him give u shit.. :0 jk


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 14 2009, 12:11 AM~13000055
> *tell mickey i said wuts up...and dont let him give u shit.. :0 jk
> 
> 
> *


EVERYTHING WENT AS PLANNED ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 15 2009, 08:16 PM~13013315
> *EVERYTHING WENT AS PLANNED ITS ALL GOOD
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: wheres the pix :0


----------



## bigshod

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 16 2009, 09:03 PM~13023330
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT THING WAS SPARKLING NICE THAT DAY


----------



## ALCATRAZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 16 2009, 08:33 PM~13023771
> *THAT THING WAS SPARKLING NICE THAT DAY
> *


great job on those joe,,,cant wait to see the ride :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2009, 07:41 PM~13033181
> *great job on those joe,,,cant wait to see the ride :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD MICKEY WE GOT TO DO IT ALL DIFFERENT,TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 17 2009, 02:12 PM~13030089
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## montemanls

TTT


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 17 2009, 10:11 PM~13035629
> *I TOLD MICKEY WE GOT TO DO IT ALL DIFFERENT,TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL
> *


 :0 now were talking...he betta have said yea :angry:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2009, 10:18 PM~13055872
> *:0 now were talking...he betta have said yea :angry:
> *


  we doin it.


----------



## bigjoe62




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 23 2009, 11:28 AM~13086387
> * we doin it.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Feb 23 2009, 09:39 PM~13092656
> *
> *


  WHAT UP JOE I HEAR UR ENGINE CALLING :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 24 2009, 07:17 PM~13102531
> * WHAT UP JOE I HEAR UR ENGINE CALLING :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Nocturnal

Was up Joe just dropping in to see how things are going


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

reading the last couple of pages joe seems like you doing some right..  

hows does it feel to be in peoples minds all the time :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Feb 26 2009, 03:40 PM~13120655
> *Was up Joe just dropping in to see how things are going
> *


comming along i should have it ready for patterns in about a week  ive been bombed shelled with ins work


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Feb 27 2009, 01:13 AM~13126079
> * reading the last couple of pages joe seems like you doing some right..
> 
> hows does it feel to be in peoples minds all the time :biggrin:
> *


what happened tp purvis i talked his sister and i still havent heard from him  and it feels good to b in peoples mind means im doing my job too bad i cant post pics of stuff for a minute


----------



## natesbodyshop

loogs good guys, real good, ill be postin some pics soon so check em out.


----------



## bigshod

sup Joe


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 2 2009, 10:42 PM~13158709
> *what happened tp purvis i talked his sister and i still havent heard from him  and it feels good to b in peoples mind means im doing my job too bad i cant post pics of stuff for a minute
> *


x2 hes been getting shit for the frame..remember what i told him..another year before its done.he now sees how much bullshit it takes and how much he still needs like i told him..hes comming over to my casa to run though some things and getting a date for the body and the roof..i'll let u know what he says..better yet i'll tell him 2 touch bases with u


----------



## 559karlo




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Mar 3 2009, 01:51 AM~13162376
> *x2 hes been getting shit for the frame..remember what i told him..another year before its done.he now sees how much bullshit it takes and how much he still needs like i told him..hes comming over to my casa to run though some things and getting a date for the body and the roof..i'll let u know what he says..better yet i'll tell him 2 touch bases with u
> *


please do, i lost contact with him


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by natesbodyshop_@Mar 2 2009, 08:49 PM~13158822
> *loogs good guys, real good, ill be postin some pics soon so check em out.
> *


of :dunno:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2009, 09:18 PM~13159245
> *sup Joe
> *


sup homie


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 3 2009, 10:20 PM~13173255
> *
> *


what up keebs


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 11 2009, 09:36 AM~13247590
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2009, 08:44 PM~13254178
> *
> *


what up homie


----------



## Nocturnal

What's up Joe? any updates?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Mar 24 2009, 08:26 PM~13379904
> *What's up Joe? any updates?
> *


ILL PM U PICS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## bigshod

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Nocturnal

sounds good


----------



## Nocturnal

To The Top


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Mar 31 2009, 12:18 AM~13440851
> *To The Top
> *


ride is looking good


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Nocturnal

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 12:49 PM~13465974
> *ride is looking good
> *


Thanks.... Can't wait till it's done. :biggrin:


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Apr 3 2009, 02:12 AM~13473035
> *Thanks.... Can't wait till it's done. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Apr 3 2009, 08:52 AM~13474395
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 82fleet

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 2 2009, 05:57 PM~13468337
> *
> *


----------



## bigshod

wuts good in the shop these days joe?? :cheesy:


----------



## Nocturnal

any updates?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 9 2009, 10:22 PM~13535058
> *wuts good in the shop these days joe?? :cheesy:
> *


waiting to completle some of these projects


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Apr 17 2009, 11:49 AM~13606589
> *any updates?
> *


i'll pm u some pics


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 18 2009, 11:48 PM~13619574
> *i'll pm u some pics
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Nocturnal

thanks


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Nocturnal

how are the projects coming along? You must be hella busy


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Apr 23 2009, 11:08 AM~13666905
> *how are the projects coming along? You must be hella busy
> *


 :yes:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2009, 02:54 AM~13619876
> *:scrutinize:
> *


heres my base to start with


----------



## montemanls

now use ur imagination


----------



## groovin ruben

:wow: Can't wait to see all done


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 26 2009, 09:36 PM~13698286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now use ur imagination
> *


i c a car in background that needs TLC


----------



## UCEFAMILY

ITS NOT THE GUN ITS THE MAN BEHIND IT...
THATS REAL JOE"


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 27 2009, 09:36 PM~13710993
> *ITS NOT THE GUN ITS THE MAN BEHIND IT...
> THATS REAL JOE"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 27 2009, 05:09 PM~13707036
> *i c a car in background that needs TLC
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

DONT KNOW IF U TALKED TO PERVIS BUT HE BOUGHT ANOTHER 65 FOR YOU TO DO..AND THIS ONE DONT NEED THE ROOF PATTERN IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN :0 ..THE FRAME U DID IS GOING ON IT..


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Apr 28 2009, 04:06 PM~13718994
> *DONT KNOW IF U TALKED TO PERVIS BUT HE BOUGHT ANOTHER 65 FOR YOU TO DO..AND THIS ONE DONT NEED THE ROOF PATTERN IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN :0 ..THE FRAME U DID IS GOING ON IT..
> *


NICE


----------



## bigjoe62

Looking good as always bro


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 27 2009, 05:09 PM~13707036
> *i c a car in background that needs TLC
> *


 :0 u need to clean those white walls :0


----------



## Nocturnal

Looking good Joe. Man I can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Apr 30 2009, 12:39 PM~13743961
> *Looking good Joe. Man I can't wait :biggrin:
> *


get ready to make a trip to pick up the car soon


----------



## Nocturnal

You let me know when and i'll get "sick" for work. Call-in in a second.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 16 2009, 09:03 PM~13023330
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good joe


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@May 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13761705
> *You let me know when and i'll get "sick" for work. Call-in in a second.
> *


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@May 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13761705
> *You let me know when and i'll get "sick" for work. Call-in in a second.
> *


If you do I will tell :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@May 2 2009, 11:39 AM~13764583
> *If you do I will tell :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 2 2009, 06:34 PM~13766766
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Just seen the pics of the roof. Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@May 3 2009, 12:08 AM~13769104
> *Just seen the pics of the roof. Looking good :thumbsup:
> *


GETTING READY TO KANDY IT  STRIPPING AND LEAFING IT THIS WEEK


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 27 2009, 09:36 PM~13710993
> *ITS NOT THE GUN ITS THE MAN BEHIND IT...
> THATS REAL JOE"
> *


WHATS GOING ON WITH U HOMIE MISSED U AT THE SHOW


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 4 2009, 06:11 PM~13783890
> *WHATS GOING ON WITH U HOMIE MISSED U AT THE SHOW
> *


I GOT THERE LATE FAM RIGHT WHEN THE HOP WAS ENDING HAD TO WORK  BUT SHIT GOT TO PAY THE BILLS :biggrin: QUE NO.I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL CARNAL.YOU GOING TO THE LG SHOW IF SO I'LL SEE YOU THERE  BTW MAN YOU KEEP PUTTING OUT SOME TIGHT WORK CARNAL YOUR AN INSPIRATION FOR WHAT IM TRYING TO LEARN BIGG UPS MAN FROM UCEFAMILY


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 6 2009, 07:03 PM~13808575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'LL GET MY CADDY BACK TOGETHER IF IT'S THE LAST THING I DO CARNAL.KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING CAUSE YOUR DOING IT RIGHT


----------



## montemanls




----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 6 2009, 07:06 PM~13808624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT CADDY IS BREAKING MY HEART UCE HAHAHA LOOKING SWEET.


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@May 6 2009, 07:04 PM~13808589
> *I GOT THERE LATE FAM RIGHT WHEN THE HOP WAS ENDING HAD TO WORK  BUT SHIT GOT TO PAY THE BILLS :biggrin: QUE NO.I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL CARNAL.YOU GOING TO THE LG SHOW IF SO I'LL SEE YOU THERE  BTW MAN YOU KEEP PUTTING OUT SOME TIGHT WORK CARNAL YOUR AN INSPIRATION FOR WHAT IM TRYING TO LEARN BIGG UPS MAN FROM UCEFAMILY
> *


KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE I WENT TO THE SCHOOL U WENT TO MR BORIACK IS GOOD PEOPLE HE SHOWED ME ALOT, DONT TRIP ON GETTTING BURNED WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND DONT SWEAT THE SMALL THINGS FINISH UR RIDE AND IF U NEED HELP OR ADVICE U GOT MY #


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> DAMMMN!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

> DAMMMN!!! :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 6 2009, 07:49 PM~13809194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 6 2009, 08:00 PM~13809319
> *KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE I WENT TO THE SCHOOL U WENT TO MR BORIACK IS GOOD PEOPLE HE SHOWED ME ALOT, DONT TRIP ON GETTTING BURNED WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND DONT SWEAT THE SMALL THINGS FINISH UR RIDE AND IF U NEED HELP OR ADVICE U GOT MY #
> *


THANKS JOE"SEE YOU AROUND BROTHA  MR.B HAS NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS TO SAY ABOUT YOU HE SAID HE SPOKE TO YOU RECENTLY HE HEARD WHAT HAPPENED TO ME AND GAVE ME A CARD AND SAID CALL THIS GUY HE IS VERY GOOD PEOPLE WHEN I TOOK THE CARD IT WAS YOUR'S IT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM A PAINTER WITH 30 YEARS IN THE GAME  THAT CADDY LOOKS BADD BRO DAAAM CAN'T WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

2 the top


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@May 9 2009, 10:29 PM~13840706
> *THANKS JOE"SEE YOU AROUND BROTHA  MR.B HAS NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS TO SAY ABOUT YOU HE SAID HE SPOKE TO YOU RECENTLY HE HEARD WHAT HAPPENED TO ME AND GAVE ME A CARD AND SAID CALL THIS GUY HE IS VERY GOOD PEOPLE WHEN I TOOK THE CARD IT WAS YOUR'S IT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM A PAINTER WITH 30 YEARS IN THE GAME  THAT CADDY LOOKS BADD BRO DAAAM CAN'T WAIT  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie like wise i got nothing but good things to say about him 2 he sharpened me and looked out for me showed me alot its been a while since i was there i seen alot of people come and go the 2 years i was there, everybody wants to b a painter but not to many people cut it.good luck  i'll b in fresno holler at me.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 11 2009, 03:11 PM~13854404
> *thanks homie like wise i got nothing but good things to say about him 2 he sharpened me and looked out for me showed me alot its been a while since i was there i seen alot of people come and go the 2 years i was there, everybody wants to b a painter but not to many people cut it.good luck  i'll b in fresno holler at me.
> *


VERY TRUE BROTHER I PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO DETAILS WHEN HE SHOWS ME THINGS AND HOW TO. ME AND MY USO GONNA LAY DOWN OUR FIRST CANDY ON A 74 GLASS HOUSE VERT AT THE SCHOOL. I WILL GET @CHA AT THE SHOW UCE BIGG UPS.SEE YOU SOON. 







:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 6 2009, 07:32 PM~13808970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I here it's about ready got any updated pics?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@May 11 2009, 11:18 PM~13859559
> *I here it's about ready got any updated pics?
> *


 :yes: let me buff it its watersanded


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 12 2009, 10:10 AM~13862540
> *:yes: let me buff it its watersanded
> *


  That Crazy White Boy is excited! and so am I :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@May 12 2009, 11:33 AM~13863438
> * That Crazy White Boy is excited! and so am I :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im excited to see it leave


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@May 11 2009, 04:11 PM~13855000
> *VERY TRUE BROTHER I PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO DETAILS WHEN HE SHOWS ME THINGS AND HOW TO. ME AND MY USO GONNA LAY DOWN OUR FIRST CANDY ON A 74 GLASS HOUSE VERT AT THE SCHOOL. I WILL GET @CHA AT THE SHOW UCE BIGG UPS.SEE YOU SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ESIDECADDY

LOOKING GOOD JOE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 13 2009, 12:23 PM~13874487
> *LOOKING GOOD JOE
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

Q-VO


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 13 2009, 12:09 PM~13874345
> *:biggrin: im excited to see it leave
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@May 13 2009, 10:27 PM~13881186
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## Caddylac

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks nice what kolor is that? any more pics?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@May 14 2009, 06:28 PM~13889700
> *Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks nice what kolor is that? any more pics?
> *


brandy wine i,ll post pics 2marrow


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 14 2009, 05:25 PM~13889085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN HOMES SEEING YOU PAINT KEEPS ME MOTIVATED BIGG UPS FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

your clear flows out slick.. honestly i havent seen anything better on here..


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 14 2009, 04:25 PM~13889085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

 :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 14 2009, 05:25 PM~13889085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Great job Joe , looks nice ! another bad ass bullet edition paint job! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 6 2009, 09:49 PM~13809194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that is pure artwork and talent!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@May 14 2009, 06:44 PM~13889866
> *MAN HOMES SEEING YOU PAINT KEEPS ME MOTIVATED BIGG UPS FAM :thumbsup:
> *


work work work :biggrin: im going on a vacation after the cadi from barstow leaves "trinos orders" all u got to do is really work if u ever need advice or help holler at me i dont know it all but what i do i'll share the knowledge.  leave that stone cold bs behind if u plan on making it ,u wont b successful dweling on a raw deal ,finish your car and see how u feel after that.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2009, 11:34 PM~13893182
> *your clear flows out slick.. honestly i havent seen anything better on here..
> *


thanks sico  we got to hook up and touch up a ride


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@May 15 2009, 12:27 PM~13897298
> * Great job Joe , looks nice ! another bad ass bullet edition paint job! :worship:  :worship:
> *


comming at u guys


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2009, 12:46 PM~13897481
> *man that is pure artwork and talent!
> *


thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 15 2009, 06:27 PM~13900294
> *work work work :biggrin: im going on a vacation after the cadi from barstow leaves "trinos orders" all u got to do is really work if u ever need advice or help holler at me i dont know it all but what i do i'll share the knowledge.  leave that stone cold bs behind if u plan on making it ,u wont b successful dweling on a raw deal ,finish your car and see how u feel after that.
> *


thats the truth keep it move n let the past stay the past


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 15 2009, 06:27 PM~13900294
> *work work work :biggrin: im going on a vacation after the cadi from barstow leaves "trinos orders" all u got to do is really work if u ever need advice or help holler at me i dont know it all but what i do i'll share the knowledge.  leave that stone cold bs behind if u plan on making it ,u wont b successful dweling on a raw deal ,finish your car and see how u feel after that.
> *


I HEAR YOU ON THAT ONE BROTHER  I JUST DID NOT WANT ANYONE ELSE GETTING BURNED  AND IT JUST DID TO ANOTHER HOMIE OF MINE WITH HIS SONS BIKE.BUT YEA YOU'RE RIGHT TIME TO MOVE ON TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS USO THANX :thumbsup: SEE YOU AT THE SHOW


----------



## Caddylac

Dont forget to post up pics of the candy bracdywine caddy!!!!!!!! I really want to see it!


----------



## Nocturnal

got car home :biggrin: 
























Maybe get some better pics in the mourn or maybe i'll make everyone wait :nicoderm:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

NICE MEETING YOU JOE AT THE SHOW SEE YOU AROUND FAM


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@May 18 2009, 10:05 PM~13928880
> *Dont forget to post up pics of the candy bracdywine caddy!!!!!!!! I really want to see it!
> *


here u go homie, my camera is no longer with us  it had a bad accident and alot of my pics were lost but i saved 3 on photobucket here u go


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

nice work 2 the top


----------



## joey93-lacc

thats sum bad ass work man an clean iam looking for sumone to paint my caddy. basic color with patterns on top i'am from bakersfield


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by joey93-lacc_@May 22 2009, 12:07 AM~13966271
> *thats sum bad ass work man an clean iam looking for sumone to paint my caddy. basic color with patterns on top i'am from bakersfield
> *


call me or pm me


----------



## Nocturnal

Joe is the man and the painter for me. He will be getting some more jobs from me.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@May 22 2009, 11:32 PM~13975847
> *Joe is the man and the painter for me. He will be getting some more jobs from me.
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS MARK ANYTIME


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@May 23 2009, 07:15 AM~13976923
> *
> *


----------



## Nocturnal

hey joe did you get a chance to look at those pics of the truck I sent you? Was just wondering, let me know when you get time.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@May 26 2009, 11:51 PM~14010367
> *hey joe did you get a chance to look at those pics of the truck I sent you? Was just wondering, let me know when you get time.
> *


I'LL LET U KNOW 2MAROW  HAD ALBERTO @ THE SHOP 2DAY


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84

How Much would this paint job run about? pm plz i have a 68 not a conv


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 84cutlasssupreme84_@May 30 2009, 01:25 AM~14044362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Much would this paint job run about? pm plz i have a 68 not a conv
> *


PM SENT


----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT 4 JOE NICE MEETING U @ DA DELANO SHOW BRO CLEAN ASS PAINT JOBS BRO


----------



## Nocturnal

Hey joe you still going to the San Berdo show? If so I'll see you there.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jun 1 2009, 08:30 AM~14060472
> *TTT 4 JOE NICE MEETING U @ DA DELANO SHOW BRO CLEAN ASS PAINT JOBS BRO
> *


LIKEWISE HOMIE U GOT A CLEAN RIDE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Jun 4 2009, 02:36 AM~14091062
> *Hey joe you still going to the San Berdo show? If so I'll see you there.
> *


YES SIR "IM ON ONE" TAPE FEST ON THAT PROJECT BUT I'M LEAVING 2NITE OR FIRST THING IN DA MORNING I'LL C U OUTTHERE


----------



## UCEFAMILY

THROWING DOWN SOME TAPE ON MY DESK TRYING TO GET A FEEL OF THE CONCEPT JOE CAN'TWAIT TO LEARN  YOU TRULY GOT ME INSPIRED MAN


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 9 2009, 10:23 AM~14138394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## locotiny

what up joe hows it going :burn:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by locotiny_@Jun 9 2009, 07:18 PM~14144053
> *what up joe hows it going :burn:
> *


RIGHT HERE HOT HEAD U KNOW


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 9 2009, 09:41 PM~14145766
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ALMOST


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 9 2009, 10:12 PM~14146215
> *
> *


----------



## bullet one




----------



## bigshod

beer time joe


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Jun 10 2009, 09:07 PM~14156302
> *
> *


like your user name homie


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 12 2009, 10:14 PM~14176932
> *beer time joe
> *


 true ,what up homie ur car has alot detail . them wheels all i could say :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Jun 8 2009, 10:21 PM~14134608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THROWING DOWN SOME TAPE ON MY DESK TRYING TO GET A FEEL OF THE CONCEPT JOE CAN'TWAIT TO LEARN   YOU TRULY GOT ME INSPIRED MAN
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 14 2009, 10:37 AM~14185956
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Jun 14 2009, 02:24 PM~14187138
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHEN ARE U GOING TO START SPRAYING?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Jun 14 2009, 02:51 PM~14187268
> *
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:nicoderm:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 15 2009, 06:28 PM~14199754
> *WHEN ARE U GOING TO START SPRAYING?
> *


NEXT WEEK USO  I'LL GIVE YOU A RING FAM AND LET YOU KNOW WHERE WE ARE AT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Jun 15 2009, 11:27 PM~14203295
> *NEXT WEEK USO   I'LL GIVE YOU A RING FAM AND LET YOU KNOW WHERE WE ARE AT
> *


COOL


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 15 2009, 08:55 PM~14201667
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Loco68

WHAT'S UP JOE


----------



## lindause

My Webpage


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by lindause_@Jun 23 2009, 12:01 AM~14269665
> *  My Webpage
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jun 22 2009, 10:21 PM~14268805
> *WHAT'S UP JOE
> *


what up homie


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETACHED

how does a dash (ball park range) for a s10 cost to flake candy flake and silver leaf?

also how much does a frame cost ball park for flake candy?

ball park for silver leafing sides, hood and trunk?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jun 25 2009, 02:13 AM~14292039
> *how does a dash (ball park range) for a s10 cost to flake candy flake and silver leaf?
> 
> also how much does a frame cost ball park for flake candy?
> 
> ball park for silver leafing sides, hood and trunk?
> *


pm sent


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 26 2009, 05:28 PM~14310016
> *pm sent
> *


 :scrutinize: wut was the price :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

:wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 26 2009, 11:10 PM~14312635
> *:scrutinize: wut was the price  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jun 28 2009, 12:36 AM~14319243
> *:wave:
> *


what up locs u looked good out there on sat.


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 2 2009, 12:20 PM~14363259
> *what up locs u looked good out there on sat.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 2 2009, 12:19 PM~14363252
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jun 28 2009, 12:36 AM~14319243
> *:wave:
> *


  car looked good at mooneys


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 6 2009, 05:18 AM~14390815
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


what up homie


----------



## Loco68

WHAT'S UP BIG JOE


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 10 2009, 09:47 PM~14440087
> *what up homie
> *


sup joe....staying busy?


----------



## Nocturnal

Yo joe how's it going?


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

more pics joe


----------



## yayo63

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

sup joe


----------



## ssconnect

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 15 2009, 12:46 PM~13897481
> *man that is pure artwork and talent!
> *


PM ME GOT A QUESTION?


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 10 2009, 09:42 PM~14440039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOK1970. MAKE OVER ORALE.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jul 19 2009, 01:06 PM~14517826
> *COOK1970. MAKE OVER ORALE.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Charrua

Whats up Joe?? What have you been working on?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jul 22 2009, 05:22 PM~14553541
> *Whats up Joe?? What have you been working on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up homie just sold my 69 cadi vert to australia, working on a couple of projects i,ll p[ost pics lates


----------



## bigshod




----------



## flossyb93

TTT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jul 31 2009, 01:04 PM~14639218
> *TTT
> *


what up lil boy


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 1 2009, 06:36 PM~14648694
> *what up lil boy
> *


nothing got every thing ready for you


----------



## bigshod

:cheesy:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 2 2009, 10:38 AM~14651948
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## bam_bam

WHERES THE REST COOK1970?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Aug 4 2009, 09:32 PM~14677922
> *WHERES THE REST COOK1970?
> *


x2


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Aug 4 2009, 09:32 PM~14677922
> *WHERES THE REST COOK1970?
> *


PRETTY SOON JUST WAITNIG ON THE MURALS


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

post more pics of your work joe new and old


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 5 2009, 09:03 PM~14689044
> *post more pics of your work joe new and old
> *


i dont like to keep reposting old stuff and everbody is laying low and dont want me to post :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 10 2009, 10:09 AM~14724656
> *i dont like to keep reposting old stuff and everbody is laying low and dont want me to post  :uh:
> *


hmmmm.... :uh:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 10 2009, 07:09 PM~14729934
> *hmmmm.... :uh:
> *


----------



## IMP65

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 15 2009, 01:30 AM~14775894
> *
> *


----------



## flossyb93

supp lil homie


----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## bigshod




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:nicoderm:


----------



## montemanls

:0


> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Aug 16 2009, 02:38 AM~14782616
> *supp lil homie
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2008, 07:24 PM~12423312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2008, 07:21 PM~12423287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latest
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 6 2008, 11:40 AM~11274712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished cherry 64
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 7 2008, 08:41 AM~11283252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da triple o.g,s
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 9 2008, 11:16 AM~11046486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 3 2008, 08:31 PM~10081188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 26 2008, 07:03 PM~10037537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one in the works :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 22 2009, 10:40 PM~14852002
> *:cheesy:
> *


THIS IS MY FAVORITE CAR I WORKED ON


----------



## bigshod

:wave: :wave: sup joe


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 25 2009, 08:47 PM~14881592
> *:wave:  :wave: sup joe
> *


SUP  HARVEY HOW U DONIG BRO


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2009, 11:37 AM~14926648
> *SUP  HARVEY HOW U DONIG BRO
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 30 2009, 06:05 PM~14928942
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 31 2009, 05:34 PM~14939910
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 31 2009, 05:57 PM~14940162
> *:biggrin:
> *


SORRY ABOUT THAT RASHAD


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrpuppet

:0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 31 2009, 09:38 PM~14943278
> *SORRY ABOUT THAT RASHAD
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:nicoderm:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Aug 31 2009, 10:34 PM~14943992
> *
> *


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 25 2009, 06:50 PM~14880013
> *THIS IS MY FAVORITE CAR I WORKED ON
> *


mine was :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 3 2009, 09:46 PM~14976771
> *mine was :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 3 2009, 12:23 PM~14970910
> *:nicoderm:
> *


u going to vegas jeff


----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 7 2009, 11:16 AM~15003669
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Sep 7 2009, 03:23 PM~15005590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 7 2009, 09:34 AM~15002828
> *u going to vegas jeff
> *


i should be :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Sep 7 2009, 03:23 PM~15005590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 7 2009, 06:29 PM~15007567
> *i should be  :0
> *


I C U OUTTHERE


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## Charrua

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 12 2009, 12:00 PM~15055235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



    I want that frame.


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 11 2009, 05:52 PM~15055702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod

nice pix joe


----------



## bullet one

looks good joe you do good work.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 11 2009, 06:52 PM~15055702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Sep 11 2009, 09:52 PM~15057453
> *looks good joe you do good work.
> *


what up bullet


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 11 2009, 09:34 PM~15057285
> *nice pix joe
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 11 2009, 08:19 PM~15056524
> *
> *


what up sal


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Sep 12 2009, 11:35 PM~15064381
> *:cheesy:
> *


q-vo


----------



## umlolo

the caddy looked good at the delano show


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Sep 13 2009, 07:09 PM~15069631
> *the caddy looked good at the delano show
> *


x2


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 13 2009, 12:34 AM~15064894
> *what up sal
> *


Just admiring your work, you going out to mooney grove next sunday? I wanted to get a couple things done to the ride this winter. See you out there, come by and have corona.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 13 2009, 01:35 AM~15064897
> *q-vo
> *


HEY QUE TAL


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 13 2009, 08:16 PM~15070503
> *Just admiring your work, you going out to mooney grove next sunday?  I wanted to get a couple things done to the ride this winter.  See you out there, come by and have corona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


c u outhere  ill take the familiar :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Sep 13 2009, 07:09 PM~15069631
> *the caddy looked good at the delano show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 13 2009, 07:20 PM~15069729
> *x2
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Sep 13 2009, 10:08 PM~15072115
> *HEY QUE TAL
> *


let me know if u like the pics


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Nocturnal

Damn Joe that caddy looks bad ass. Just thought I would say what's up.. Give me a call when you get a chance.


----------



## bigshod




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 14 2009, 09:26 PM~15083453
> *let me know if u like the pics
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Nocturnal_@Sep 15 2009, 10:54 AM~15087719
> *Damn Joe that caddy looks bad ass. Just thought I would say what's up.. Give me a call when you get a chance.
> *


i know your # u will c me on my way from or to vegas im bringing your part :biggrin:


----------



## Nocturnal

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 15 2009, 11:37 PM~15095461
> *i know your # u will c me on my way from or to vegas im bringing your part :biggrin:
> *


Right on Let me know in advance and maybe we can bbq or some thing :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## cook1970

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 17 2009, 10:22 PM~15115213
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: sup cook


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 17 2009, 10:22 PM~15115213
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


what up folks


----------



## bigshod

ttt for joe


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 22 2009, 07:52 PM~15158103
> *ttt for joe
> *


what up shod


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 23 2009, 09:58 PM~15170360
> *what up shod
> *


wuts going on joe, it's going pretty good here in bakersfield. u all ready for vegas,


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 24 2009, 07:26 PM~15179079
> *wuts going on joe, it's going pretty good here in bakersfield. u all ready for vegas,
> *


  ILL B OUT THERE READY OR NOT


----------



## bullet one




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 25 2009, 07:46 PM~15188671
> * ILL B OUT THERE READY OR NOT
> *


  X70


----------



## bigshod




----------



## bullet one

whats up joe hows things going


----------



## bigshod

sup joe


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Sep 30 2009, 09:14 PM~15235146
> *
> *


what up homie


----------



## abel




----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2008, 07:24 PM~12423312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> [/quote
> :0 speechless
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 16 2008, 08:43 AM~11615084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 12 2008, 08:22 AM~11584682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the nov 08 issue
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 6 2009, 08:56 AM~15281282
> *:cheesy:
> *


we are redoing this one :cheesy: :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 6 2009, 08:58 AM~15281295
> *
> *


since that pic ,goatee greyed up :uh:


----------



## ebarraga

Joe you do nice work bro. Looks real clean.


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 8 2009, 08:21 PM~15307671
> *since that pic ,goatee greyed up :uh:
> *


IM GOING TO GET YOU SOME "JUST FOR MEN" BEARDS EDITION NEW PLACASO.LOL


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

:wave: :wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Oct 11 2009, 11:15 AM~15324380
> *IM GOING TO GET YOU SOME "JUST FOR MEN" BEARDS EDITION NEW PLACASO.LOL
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ebarraga_@Oct 11 2009, 08:46 AM~15323791
> *Joe you do nice work bro. Looks real clean.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## bigshod

see u 2morro joe


----------



## montemanls

here are my vegas pics no cars  just good times with good people


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

og in the game


----------



## montemanls

rollerz in the house


----------



## montemanls

ny was in the house


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

drunks


----------



## montemanls

kicking it with 2 heavy hitters


----------



## montemanls

texas was in the house


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

60's vert champ


----------



## montemanls

in house project


----------



## montemanls




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 18 2009, 01:12 AM~15391312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in house project
> *


bad ass


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 18 2009, 01:14 AM~15391319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic clean job joe


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 18 2009, 12:58 AM~15391275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kicking it with 2 heavy hitters
> *


is that too short :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## 559karlo

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 19 2009, 12:30 PM~15402067
> *is that too short  :cheesy:
> *


thats what the girls say


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Oct 20 2009, 08:49 PM~15418156
> *
> *


que tal homie


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 23 2009, 06:04 PM~15449414
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


cars doing good keebs


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 23 2009, 08:12 PM~15450491
> *
> *


what up shod


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Home of the Bullet Edition.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 24 2009, 04:12 PM~15455699
> *what up shod
> *


sup joe.....back to work


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 24 2009, 04:10 PM~15455686
> *que tal homie
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

:biggrin: SUP JOE :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 25 2009, 12:08 PM~15461147
> *Home of the Bullet Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good flick


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 25 2009, 08:32 PM~15464203
> *sup joe.....back to work
> *


yeah shod u guys had a good show


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 26 2009, 03:18 AM~15466875
> *:biggrin: SUP JOE  :biggrin:
> *


what up jerry


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 26 2009, 09:31 PM~15476893
> *yeah shod u guys had a good show
> *


didnt see u?


----------



## McLeonard

Thanks for sharing the pictures.It is really great.Good work to everyone.


Regards

McLeonard

____
dossier surendettement


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:h5: :h5:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

uffin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 27 2009, 09:35 PM~15488150
> *didnt see u?
> *


seen mickey and joe  i was in the TRAFFIC canopy


----------



## King61

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 11 2009, 06:43 PM~15055611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 30 2009, 03:06 AM~15512179
> *:wave:
> *


what up homie  c u this weekend


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 30 2009, 08:36 PM~15518724
> *
> *


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 1 2009, 09:17 PM~15532456
> *
> *


supp joe


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 30 2009, 03:06 AM~15512179
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 2 2009, 10:23 AM~15536706
> *supp joe
> *


READY FOR THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 2 2009, 05:46 PM~15541052
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP DINO


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 2 2009, 07:41 PM~15542492
> *
> *


WHAT UP SHOD


----------



## PANIC-5150

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 18 2009, 01:12 AM~15391312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in house project
> *



U DEW SUM TIGHT WRK JOE TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 3 2009, 07:32 PM~15554544
> *WHAT UP SHOD
> *


sup joe....the weekend is here :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Q-Vo Joe did you have a Good time on Sunday.


----------



## bigshod

:biggrin: :biggrin: sup joe


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

uffin:


----------



## ebarraga

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 16 2009, 08:41 AM~15678561
> *  uffin:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Nov 16 2009, 08:05 PM~15684830
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP PEOPLE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## ssconnect

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 18 2009, 03:07 PM~15705257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 homie gets down  keep up them paint jobs .


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 24 2009, 04:11 PM~15455690
> *cars doing good keebs
> *


 _4 sale who wants a hopper _
and u could put your touch on it :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Mr. GOON




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 23 2009, 06:18 PM~15758648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   ................................


----------



## 559karlo




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd

What up Joe just wanted to say whats up and keep up the good work!


----------



## flossyb93

hey u grab the window switch's and the hammer and ko wrench, i left them on your trailer


----------



## bigjoe62




----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## jokers65

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2006, 11:37 AM~6073223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pic
> *


nice job---- thats a double,,,,,,,,, Q-VO,,,,Q-VO,,,


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## REC




----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## montemanls




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 7 2009, 10:10 AM~15898322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GABINO

>


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

whats up joe?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 8 2009, 09:44 PM~15919837
> *whats up joe?
> *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

>
Click to expand...


----------



## montemanls

Latest project


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## RegalLimited82

I'm going to start calling you mr. consistent because all you put out is quality top notch work.....see you monday


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 18 2009, 07:56 PM~16024117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 18 2009, 10:51 PM~16026027
> *
> *


----------



## montemanls

traffic ready for the toy drive


----------



## montemanls

cherry came home


----------



## montemanls

moneygreen,favian65,cherry64,monteman


----------



## montemanls

ready for 2marow


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

TRAFFIC 64 & 65


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

FAVIANS 65 TRAFFIC


----------



## montemanls

THANKS TO TRINO AND FAVIAN AND EVERYBODY WHO IS SUPPORTING OUT TOY DRIVE 2 MARROW C U GUYS OUT THERE 559 LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 20 2009, 10:40 PM~16043234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 20 2009, 10:52 PM~16043393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO TRINO AND FAVIAN AND EVERYBODY WHO IS SUPPORTING OUT TOY DRIVE 2 MARROW C  U GUYS OUT THERE 559 LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN
> *


THATS BAD ASS BRO . :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 20 2009, 10:25 PM~16043078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for 2marow
> *


GOOD PINTA POSE= bRO.. :biggrin:


----------



## antdogbrownsociety

Clean work.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by antdogbrownsociety_@Dec 21 2009, 10:18 PM~16053602
> *Clean work.
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 18 2009, 10:27 PM~16025874
> *I'm going to start calling you mr. consistent because all you put out is quality top notch work.....see you monday
> *


thanks  just trying to get better and better and cleaner at doing what i love doing i only have 6 yrs left


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 20 2009, 10:40 PM~16043234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass 65 Joe you keep raising the bar :thumbsup: Hope you and your famila have a Merry Christmas and a safe New Year! don't get to borracho :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MERRY X-MASS JOE 2 U AND YOUR FAMILY KEEP DOING WHAT U DO BRING N THEM OLDSCHOOLS BACK


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 24 2009, 12:24 PM~16079110
> *MERRY X-MASS JOE 2 U AND YOUR FAMILY KEEP DOING WHAT U DO BRING N THEM OLDSCHOOLS BACK
> *


THAnks u 2 jeff


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

MERRY CHRISTMAS JOE,ROSIE AND THE KIDS 

LEGGENDS C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 25 2009, 12:54 PM~16087632
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS JOE,ROSIE AND THE KIDS
> 
> LEGGENDS C.C.  :biggrin:
> *


U 2 HOMIE


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 20 2009, 10:40 PM~16043234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## lrocky2003

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 20 2009, 09:40 PM~16043234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Dec 23 2009, 01:07 PM~16069194
> *Bad Ass 65 Joe you keep raising the bar :thumbsup: Hope you and your famila have a Merry Christmas and a safe New Year! don't get to borracho :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2009, 09:01 AM~16100229
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2009, 09:01 AM~16100229
> *
> *


----------



## mi familia




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 31 2009, 09:53 AM~16144289
> *
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 30 2009, 06:46 PM~16138368
> *
> *


hows everything joe....have a great new year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REC

what up Joe


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 7 2010, 11:10 PM~16222124
> *what up Joe
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

Q-VO


----------



## frameoffz

WHATS HAPPENING JOE :wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 9 2010, 11:03 PM~16241878
> *WHATS HAPPENING JOE :wave:
> *


  what up


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jan 8 2010, 10:55 PM~16232757
> *Q-VO
> *


what up og car lookin good :uh:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 10 2010, 12:13 PM~16244616
> *what up og car lookin good :uh:
> *


DAM TIME WONT GIVE ME TIME :biggrin:  ME TRYING THANKS


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 10 2010, 09:15 PM~16249791
> *
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 20 2009, 10:37 PM~16043199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 64 & 65
> *


WHATS UP GUYS ? JUST FOUND SITE :biggrin: :0  BAD ASS SHIT ONE DAY I WILL GET DOWN LIKE THAT   :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Jan 18 2010, 09:34 PM~16333733
> *WHATS UP GUYS ? JUST FOUND SITE  :biggrin:  :0    BAD ASS SHIT ONE DAY I WILL GET DOWN LIKE THAT     :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jan 11 2010, 09:49 PM~16261540
> *DAM TIME WONT GIVE ME TIME :biggrin:   ME TRYING THANKS
> *


almost :dunno: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## TRAFFIC HD

:wave: :drama:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Jan 21 2010, 11:00 PM~16371943
> *:wave:  :drama:
> *


  what up homie


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jan 21 2010, 07:07 PM~16368645
> *
> *


what up og lets post pics


----------



## montemanls

touched up


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

Finished


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Jan 22 2010, 06:37 PM~16380203-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> touched up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Jan 22 2010, 06:38 PM~16380224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pictures don't do this justice


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Jan 22 2010, 08:37 PM~16380203-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> touched up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Jan 22 2010, 08:38 PM~16380224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jan 22 2010, 10:57 PM~16382406
> *pictures don't do this justice
> *


THANKS WHAT UP SAL


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 22 2010, 11:54 PM~16382823
> *:wow: Awesome! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## flossyb93

you got any pics of any big bodys you're doing rite now? :nicoderm:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 24 2010, 05:29 PM~16397177
> *THANKS WHAT UP SAL
> *


Just trying to get more done, all that talk at your shop gots me self conscious about my ride......cell phone pic as I was losing light


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Jan 24 2010, 08:41 PM~16398806
> *you got any pics of any big bodys you're doing rite now? :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:GO GET SOME POPCORN :drama: :run: :no:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jan 25 2010, 08:53 PM~16410677
> *Just trying to get more done, all that talk at your shop gots me self conscious about my ride......cell phone pic as I was losing light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 NICE SAL


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 22 2010, 07:37 PM~16380203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> touched up
> *


  LOOKS GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 22 2010, 07:40 PM~16380247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jan 25 2010, 11:30 PM~16412990
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  FUCK IT ITS TUES


----------



## montemanls




----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 29 2010, 11:29 PM~16457545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: 

MORE!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 30 2010, 05:28 PM~16462581
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> MORE!!
> *


  let me finish the car


----------



## RegalLimited82

stopped at the spot where I got the dodger waters before and they didn't have them in stock......maybe when the season starts back up, but i didn't forget


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 3 2010, 09:29 PM~16506028
> *stopped at the spot where I got the dodger waters before and they didn't have them in stock......maybe when the season starts back up, but i didn't forget
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16514443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My engraving and Rays murals look good :biggrin: :0


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 29 2010, 09:29 PM~16457545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love your work...


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 6 2010, 03:01 PM~16532999
> *love your work...
> *


   thanks


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 8 2010, 04:25 PM~16551549
> *uffin:
> *


  what up coast


----------



## Coast One

nothin much. just strollin thru. back to work :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 10 2010, 09:58 PM~16578547
> *nothin much. just strollin thru. back to work :biggrin:
> *


ur cadi is looking good and ur mural is to original loving the rear of the big body how u collaged it in


----------



## Coast One

thanks man


----------



## montemanls




----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Hey Yoe how's it goin n the 559


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 16 2010, 08:46 PM~16634667
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Feb 17 2010, 01:20 AM~16637708
> *Hey Yoe how's it goin n the 559
> *


is this the internet bully dave


----------



## lrocky2003

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

:biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

GET RID OF THAT KNOCK OFF AND PUT THIS FOR YOUR AVATAR :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 25 2010, 01:17 AM~16719700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET RID OF THAT KNOCK OFF AND PUT THIS FOR YOUR AVATAR :biggrin:
> *


done deal


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

was up joe is that cooks car it looks sick


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 17 2010, 09:32 PM~16647610
> *
> *


how goes it joe


----------



## cook1970

BULLET EDITIONAINT THAT RIGHT MY BROTHER


----------



## bigshod




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

No is boogie nightz on ur page u da bully


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 4 2010, 05:25 PM~16798316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLET EDITIONAINT THAT RIGHT MY BROTHER
> *


 :wow: now thats clean ass ride


----------



## bigshod




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 4 2010, 05:25 PM~16798316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLET EDITIONAINT THAT RIGHT MY BROTHER
> *


BAD ASS JOE :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 22 2010, 08:37 PM~16380203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> touched up
> *


lookn good joe . .


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

sup joe!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 4 2010, 05:25 PM~16798316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLET EDITIONAINT THAT RIGHT MY BROTHER
> *


came out sick cook 

good shit joe


----------



## jugoDEcarlo




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 1 2010, 02:51 PM~16762357
> *was up joe is that cooks car it looks sick
> *


  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 4 2010, 04:25 PM~16798316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLET EDITIONAINT THAT RIGHT MY BROTHER
> *


Looking good cook


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63




----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 11 2010, 10:21 PM~16866113
> *:biggrin:
> *


  what up dino


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Mar 12 2010, 10:22 PM~16876898
> *
> *


didnt forget about u able let me get this projecvt i got out of the way


----------



## cook1970

WHAT UP MY TRAFFIC BRO


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Mar 13 2010, 08:39 AM~16879306
> *
> *


what up dave


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 20 2010, 11:41 PM~16950106
> *WHAT UP MY TRAFFIC BRO
> *


what up homie


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 13 2010, 12:56 PM~16880682
> *
> *


  what up shod


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 4 2010, 05:25 PM~16798316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLET EDITIONAINT THAT RIGHT MY BROTHER
> *


Looks good lil big bro first time seen in sun .....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 20 2010, 10:43 PM~16950113
> * what up shod
> *


sup joe.....how the shop doing.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 21 2010, 10:28 PM~16957148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 21 2010, 09:28 PM~16957148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanx joe for all the work you did on the caddy, really happy the way it came out, im trying to get it done for next saturday, hopefully it will be out at mooneys grove,


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 21 2010, 10:28 PM~16957148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE WORK JOE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 22 2010, 11:11 AM~16961942
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 22 2010, 08:21 PM~16967569
> *sup joe.....how the shop doing.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we going homey  trying to get these projects on the street


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 22 2010, 08:26 PM~16967693
> *Nice!  :cheesy:
> *


thanks


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Mar 24 2010, 07:32 PM~16991287
> *thanx joe for all the work you did on the caddy, really happy the way it came out, im trying to get it done for next saturday, hopefully it will be out at mooneys grove,
> *


u welcome homey  i would love to c u sat come pound some coronas and eat some bullet edition tripas with me


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 25 2010, 11:29 AM~16997780
> *VERY NICE WORK JOE
> *


thanks angel hows ur cadi comming along


----------



## snoopy0

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 30 2006, 04:25 PM~6074984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 25 2010, 06:31 PM~17001857
> *u welcome homey  i would love to c u sat come pound some coronas and eat some bullet edition tripas with me
> *


i like tripas :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 25 2010, 06:32 PM~17001863
> *
> *


READY FOR IT JOE ???


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 25 2010, 05:29 PM~17001844
> *we going homey  trying to get these projects on the street
> *


keep up the great work....they never get old

:drama:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 21 2010, 12:42 AM~16950108
> *what up dave
> *


just here checking out the pics , cooks '70 came out good . my pc is still down when i get it back up i'll post up pics of the bike . every body that's seen it likes it alot .


----------



## jugoDEcarlo




----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## Loco68

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 21 2010, 09:21 PM~16957057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS SUPER CLEAN JOE!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

TTT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

quote=montemanls,Mar 21 2010, 10:17 PM~16956988]








[/quote] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 4 2010, 06:13 PM~17095205
> *:uh:
> *


inside joke homie 

ME IN JOE COOL LIKE THAT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> inside joke homie
> 
> ME IN JOE COOL LIKE THAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WAS A GOOD DAY


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> inside joke homie
> 
> ME IN JOE COOL LIKE THAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WAS A GOOD DAY
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 5 2010, 12:38 PM~17101539
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


damm u even posted my monthly child support payment :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 5 2010, 04:33 PM~17103838
> *damm u even posted my monthly child support payment :uh:
> *


YOU SAID TAKE A PICTURE 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 5 2010, 05:16 PM~17104376
> *YOU SAID TAKE A PICTURE
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 GOTTA PAY UP ANYWAYS  ITS CALLED SANCHO SUPPORT :uh:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 5 2010, 06:26 PM~17105077
> *:0 GOTTA PAY UP ANYWAYS  ITS CALLED SANCHO SUPPORT :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

how is that when you both live in the same house :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 5 2010, 09:37 PM~17108576
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> how is that when you both live in the same house  :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 5 2010, 10:37 PM~17108576
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> how is that when you both live in the same house  :happysad:
> *


  i have a different kid out of my house  :uh: but her step dad dresses better than me drives a nicer car than me and doesnt even work :uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 6 2010, 05:12 PM~17116091
> * i have a different kid out of my house   :uh: but her step dad dresses better than me drives a nicer car than me and doesnt even work :uh:
> *


but is he a bad ass painter like u..? FTP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 6 2010, 08:47 PM~17117936
> *but is he a bad ass painter like u..? FTP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nope joe says ''CANT TOUCH ME !!! ''


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 7 2010, 12:19 AM~17120385
> *nope joe says ''CANT TOUCH ME !!! ''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 6 2010, 08:47 PM~17117936
> *but is he a bad ass painter like u..? FTP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that he aint  but i heard he cant be touched on the ps3


----------



## RegalLimited82

whats good joe.....i need to make a trip to your shop, heard i got some parts there so i can get them out of your way


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 7 2010, 10:57 AM~17123478
> *that he aint   but i heard he cant be touched on the ps3
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Apr 7 2010, 10:13 PM~17130410
> *whats good joe.....i need to make a trip to your shop, heard i got some parts there so i can get them out of your way
> *


  yeah


----------



## montemanls




----------



## bigshod

:cheesy: :cheesy: nice


----------



## bigshod




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 25 2010, 01:54 PM~17296467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAME OUT BAD ASS JOE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics




----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO

>


NICE PIC COMPA!


----------



## compajorge1994

:wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 25 2010, 01:54 PM~17296467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks son


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BrandonMajestics_@Apr 28 2010, 11:06 PM~17337808
> *
> *


  what up youngster


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 29 2010, 08:55 PM~17347113
> *:wave:
> *


wat up shod c u sunday


----------



## montemanls

> NICE PIC COMPA!
Click to expand...

what up gabino


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by compajorge1994_@May 13 2010, 04:28 PM~17480962
> *:wave:
> *


what up compa


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by compajorge1994_@May 13 2010, 04:28 PM~17480962
> *:wave:
> *


what up compa


----------



## montemanls




----------



## cook1970

WHAT UP DID FABIAN PIC UP THE BANNER


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 13 2010, 10:31 PM~17485262
> *WHAT UP DID FABIAN PIC UP THE BANNER
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 13 2010, 10:10 PM~17484991
> *thanks son
> *


NO MAMAS TEACHER  :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 13 2010, 10:36 PM~17485328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks mr pres


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 13 2010, 10:37 PM~17485347
> *thanks mr pres
> *


JOE YU DEED GOOD YOB I SI SEEXTY FOUR ON CONVER OF LOWRIDEER


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 13 2010, 10:41 PM~17485402
> *JOE YU DEED GOOD YOB I SI SEEXTY FOUR ON CONVER OF LOWRIDEER
> *


ok paisa  spleetpersoanatinality :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 13 2010, 10:44 PM~17485435
> *ok paisa   spleetpersoanatinality :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 13 2010, 10:36 PM~17485328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by compajorge1994_@May 13 2010, 04:28 PM~17480962
> *:wave:
> *


wass up georgina :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 13 2010, 09:44 PM~17485435
> *ok paisa   spleetpersoanatinality :0
> *


 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 13 2010, 11:02 PM~17485611
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


WHAT UP able


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 14 2010, 06:16 AM~17487545
> *:0
> *











MY HOMIES


----------



## montemanls

LATEST PROJECT


----------



## montemanls

CHILLIN IN THE CITY OF WILMAS


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

CRAZY HUEY CHOPPIN IT UP


----------



## montemanls

AND U KNOW THE REST :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

A DAY @ THE TRAFFIC PICNIC


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls+May 16 2010, 08:32 PM~17510619-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY HOMIES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@May 16 2010, 08:43 PM~17510760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A DAY @ THE TRAFFIC PICNIC
> *


That Joe was a good ass day bro... Oh yea and remind cook that I'm still looking for that 
best of show car out there "Southern Comfort"
:biggrin:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 17 2010, 12:19 PM~17516167
> *That Joe was a good ass day bro... Oh yea and remind cook that I'm still looking for that
> best of show car out there "Southern Comfort"
> :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR SHOD  MAN WE GOT TO KICK IT AGAIN  U SHOULD HAVE SEEN ALBERTS FACE WHEN HE SAID THAT :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@May 17 2010, 12:40 PM~17516367
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 17 2010, 02:39 PM~17517666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 17 2010, 04:44 PM~17519513
> *YES SIR SHOD   MAN WE GOT TO KICK IT AGAIN  U SHOULD HAVE SEEN ALBERTS FACE WHEN HE SAID THAT :roflmao:
> *


Let me know I will bring the cold ones this time ..


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 16 2010, 09:40 PM~17510729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND U KNOW THE REST :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: ...........LOVING THE FLAKE


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 17 2010, 06:00 PM~17519678
> *Let me know I will bring the cold ones this time ..
> *


  :0 SOCIOS


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 17 2010, 08:55 PM~17522055
> *  :thumbsup: ...........LOVING THE FLAKE
> *


  HAVE U AND RAY CAME UP WITH A DEAL?


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63




----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@May 19 2010, 09:12 PM~17546732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 19 2010, 09:20 PM~17546823
> *
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> in house project
> :wow:


----------



## montemanls

> in house project
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for cherry
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod




----------



## lrocky2003

THIS SUNDAY SHOW TIME. FAMILY EVENT. LETS ALL ENJOY THIS DAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## flossyb93

ttt


----------



## bigshod




----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@May 26 2010, 04:22 PM~17613589
> *ttt
> *


heard the car is lookin sexy


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 27 2010, 07:01 PM~17626914
> *heard the car is lookin sexy
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 24 2010, 07:29 PM~17592063
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 28 2010, 10:12 PM~17638164
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## REC

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 20 2009, 10:34 PM~16043166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 sick ass work , good for inspiration


----------



## bigshod

sup joe


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jun 2 2010, 01:27 PM~17676096
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigshod

:sprint:


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## GABINO




----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 3 2010, 10:39 PM~17691872
> *:sprint:
> *


----------



## bigshod

TTT


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 16 2010, 11:35 PM~17510663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size flake u using


----------



## bigshod

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

How much to re-do my '81 Grand Prix? Im located in the OC...just need a solid green color.









:happysad:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jun 13 2010, 01:02 AM~17772472
> *what size flake u using
> *


jumbo flake right there


----------



## bigshod

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## cook1970

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jun 29 2010, 10:27 PM~17923258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO
> THE
> TOP
> *


 :wow: :wow: Love that top, I can see the jumbo from my computer chair... Thats some powerfull flake.. :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC

anyone know were i can get a frame powder coated orange???


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Jun 29 2010, 10:33 PM~17923337
> *anyone know were i can get a frame powder coated orange???
> *


Visalia Powder coating559-739-0771


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 2 2010, 03:05 PM~17947489
> *Visalia Powder coating559-739-0771
> *


Do they shoot flake in there powder coating? ? And how am I gonna get you that silver? ? :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

* TRINOS "LAST CALL" *


----------



## showandgo

really like that, cant wait to see it done


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 5 2010, 12:54 PM~17964773
> *really like that, cant wait to see it done
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 5 2010, 03:22 PM~17965695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 5 2010, 01:52 PM~17964765
> * TRINOS "LAST CALL" </span>
> <img src=\'http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m478/crazyfacecasas/1278352876.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m478/crazyfacecasas/1278352789.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m478/crazyfacecasas/1278352830.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m478/crazyfacecasas/1278355392.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m478/crazyfacecasas/1278355544.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m478/crazyfacecasas/1278355688.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m478/crazyfacecasas/1278355892.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m478/crazyfacecasas/1278355959.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'> :wow: Wow! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

Looks good eoj 
Can't wait to do the deuce !!!!!


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 5 2010, 02:22 PM~17965695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

Came out bad Joe, can't wait to see it in the sun.


----------



## LEE DAWG

:wow: That car looks way too good! You guys got down!


----------



## LEE DAWG

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 5 2010, 07:28 PM~17967722
> * :wow: Wow!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 5 2010, 07:33 PM~17967782
> *Looks good eoj
> Can't wait to do the deuce !!!!!
> *


----------



## showandgo

Great job as usual


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: :wow: :0


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 5 2010, 03:22 PM~17965695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The BEST sHoP iN tHe 559 bAD aSS JoE :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Jul 9 2010, 03:38 AM~18000327
> *The BEST sHoP iN tHe 559 bAD aSS JoE  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 8 2010, 07:39 PM~17997337
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 7 2010, 09:09 PM~17988426
> *ttt
> *


what up shod


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 7 2010, 08:45 PM~17988105
> *Great job as usual
> *


thanks


----------



## UCEFAMILY




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 5 2010, 02:52 PM~17964765
> * FREAKIN' SICK HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 11 2010, 11:18 AM~18016914
> *what up shod
> *


 :nicoderm: 

ttt


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

Whats up Joe, Looking good Homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Jul 11 2010, 11:23 AM~18016942
> *
> *


what up thanks for stopping by yesterday


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 15 2010, 08:42 AM~18052544
> *:nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


u got me blinging


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 17 2010, 07:35 AM~18067817
> *
> *


u guys looked good friday gabino


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 14 2010, 08:19 AM~18043549
> *Whats up Joe, Looking good Homie.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks what up family


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2010, 04:05 PM~18018607
> * FREAKIN' SICK HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank u


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 14 2010, 06:07 AM~18043099
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> ttt
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jul 13 2010, 09:09 PM~18041102
> *
> *


what up larry car looked good friday


----------



## montemanls




----------



## DETONATER

:run: :naughty:


----------



## LEE DAWG

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 18 2010, 11:42 AM~18074799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Soooo dope nice patterns


----------



## jose510ss

:0


> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 18 2010, 11:42 AM~18074799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 19 2010, 06:19 PM~18086050
> *:uh: ruined
> *


 :machinegun: 

the fuck outta here :angry:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18088163
> *:machinegun:
> 
> the fuck outta here :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: the fuck outta here :angry: X10


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 19 2010, 06:19 PM~18086050
> *:uh: ruined
> *




:scrutinize: 




:420:


----------



## jose510ss

fuken mike mike_e was using my fuken laptop  
shyt i love that fifty8


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 19 2010, 10:15 PM~18089164
> *fuken mike mike_e was using my fuken laptop
> shyt i love that fifty8
> *


WTF!!!

TRINO DOIN IT BIG


----------



## 79smily

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 19 2010, 11:42 PM~18089392
> *WTF!!!
> 
> TRINO DOIN IT BIG
> *


dam you did your primo durty
(No ****!)


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by 79smily_@Jul 19 2010, 10:44 PM~18089421
> *dam you did your primo durty
> (No ****!)
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 19 2010, 09:18 PM~18088420
> *:roflmao: the fuck outta here :angry: X10
> *


PM,i need sum flake


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 19 2010, 09:59 PM~18088987
> *:scrutinize:
> :420:
> *


 :nosad: :scrutinize: :nono: whats going on here lets have some respect


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18088163
> *:machinegun:
> 
> the fuck outta here :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: good lookin out shod


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

sup joe 


ttt


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2010, 05:46 AM~18100489
> *sup joe
> ttt
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod

:cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, bigshod


Dos Bad Asses! :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## DETONATER

Joe! I haven't heard from you... You must be in a FLAKE storm... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 24 2010, 05:04 PM~18132077
> *Joe!  I haven't heard from you... You must be in a FLAKE storm...  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## informer

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 18 2010, 12:42 PM~18074799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks cool!


----------



## DETONATER

:drama: Can't wait to see whats next.. :naughty:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 26 2010, 07:16 PM~18147509
> *:drama: Can't wait to see whats next..  :naughty:
> *


flakemania

:naughty: :boink:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jul 26 2010, 08:47 PM~18148485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


  sup split..... ttt


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 27 2010, 07:21 PM~18158275
> *  sup split..... ttt
> *


WHAT UP SHOD WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jul 27 2010, 08:56 PM~18159469
> *WHAT UP SHOD WHATS CRACKIN
> *


YOUR BUTT!! LOL....
SUP SHAWNIE?? :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 29 2010, 09:30 PM~18181272
> *YOUR BUTT!! LOL....
> SUP SHAWNIE?? :biggrin:
> *


lol what up bino 

whats happening ? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:0


----------



## DETONATER

:drama: :nicoderm: hno:  :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 26 2010, 07:16 PM~18147509
> *:drama: Can't wait to see whats next..  :naughty:
> *


MAN HOMEY UR FLAKE IS ALL OVER MY PARKING LOT :biggrin: :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 29 2010, 09:30 PM~18181272
> *YOUR BUTT!! LOL....
> SUP SHAWNIE?? :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: U DOWN WITH O.P.P :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jul 29 2010, 11:27 PM~18182776
> *lol what up bino
> 
> whats happening ? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP SON  COME GET THEM TIRES


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 2 2010, 08:47 PM~18212130
> *MAN HOMEY UR FLAKE IS ALL OVER MY PARKING LOT :biggrin:  :0
> *


I knew there was a flake storm over there.. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 1 2010, 08:34 AM~18198229
> *
> *


HERES ONE FOR U SHOD :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 2 2010, 08:49 PM~18212163
> *I knew there was a flake storm over there..  :biggrin:
> *


IMA NEED LIKE 6 MORE LBS I GET AT U 2MARROW


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 2 2010, 01:56 PM~18208145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THATS JOESAUTOWORKS ALL DAY WITH MATTHEW THUGGIN :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

WHAT UP BIG HOMIE ? ?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 2 2010, 08:51 PM~18212180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> HERES ONE FOR U SHOD :biggrin:
> *


is that because of that dance i did :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: :wow:


----------



## mc7214

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 5 2010, 03:22 PM~17965695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep them coming :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 11 2010, 07:10 PM~18288235
> *T T T
> *


 :wow:


----------



## low'n slow

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NIce ass work Joe! Trying to get my ranfla too you!


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT...!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Aug 11 2010, 11:26 PM~18290411
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> NIce ass work Joe! Trying to get my ranfla too you!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## low'n slow

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 14 2010, 11:14 PM~18311357
> *:wow:
> *


 from the frame up g!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

Shake & Bake that FLAKE... Get down G! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## OG-GM's

Whats the happ's BULLET-EDITION...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 24 2010, 08:50 PM~18398460
> *
> *



*T T T *

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

sup money :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 27 2010, 09:07 PM~18424837
> *sup money :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 5 2010, 03:22 PM~17965695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

*T T T *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 4 2010, 09:54 PM~18489108
> *T T T
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## bigshod

sup joe  


ttt


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18538054
> *sup joe
> ttt
> *


Sup Joe, It was good meeting you yesterday..  :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

thanks for the great work on the bike joe . my son took 3rd place at the REZ-MADE show this past sat . with no real display or alot of custom parts just a FIRME PAINT JOB ! !


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Sep 13 2010, 10:11 PM~18560813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## bigshod




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

*T T T*


----------



## bigjoe62

Here is the Pre-registration form, and yes you are reading it right. All pre-registered entries will be entered to win a 37 inch flat screen television. Pre-reg must be post marked by Oct. 11, 2010 to be eligible for the television. :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE GOOD SHOW


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## bigshod




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## ssconnect

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Sep 13 2010, 09:17 PM~18560879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ttt


----------



## 559karlo

Joe so how's my top going to look describe it to me n colors... :0 on the 62 I'm working on the deal :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Joe! :biggrin:

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

Sup Shaun


----------



## 214Tex

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls




----------



## DETONATER

Bravo, Bravo.....! Nice work Joe... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 11 2010, 03:26 PM~18785157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt :worship: :worship:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 11 2010, 03:26 PM~18785157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 11 2010, 03:26 PM~18785157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.unique87

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 11 2010, 03:26 PM~18785157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This ride is bad ass. Love all your work bro


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :wow: TTT NICE :wow:


----------



## Dino

ttt for my man joe


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 11 2010, 03:45 PM~18784431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: thats a bad mutha F-er!


----------



## HardtoPlease65

> :wow: TTT NICE :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> SICK Joe!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## Trendsetta 68

That is sick bro ! Congrats on one sick ride !


----------



## ssconnect

:420:


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Oct 11 2010, 12:45 PM~18784431-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Oct 11 2010, 12:55 PM~18784521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 5 2010, 08:56 AM~18740204
> *Sup Joe!  :biggrin:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY
> 
> Sup Shaun
> *


WHAT UP MARK


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :biggrin:  LOOKING GOOD JOE TTT


----------



## KABEL

:wow:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 11 2010, 01:45 PM~18784431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



seen it in person! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: way to go JOE!


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

T  T  T


----------



## bigshod

ttt for jeffs frame that i tripped over :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 25 2010, 09:35 AM~18902028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yup :drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 08:52 PM~18897928
> *ttt for jeffs frame that i tripped over :0
> *


 :tears: hno: :nosad: :0 :dunno: 
ITS OK BIGSHOD I STILL LUV U  I KNOW U DIDNT MEAN IT


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## ssconnect

:420:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 25 2010, 07:35 PM~18907154
> *:tears:  hno:  :nosad:  :0  :dunno:
> ITS OK BIGSHOD I STILL LUV U   I KNOW U DIDNT MEAN IT
> *


i wrote my name on it when joe wasnt looking

:drama: :naughty:


----------



## CaliLiving

How much to do a 84 regal.


----------



## bigshod

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: , cutebratt04, DETONATER
Trouble and more trouble :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 27 2010, 09:05 PM~18926669
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: , cutebratt04, DETONATER</span>
> Trouble and more trouble :wow:
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>No That's All YOU Only Bigshod Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 27 2010, 08:06 PM~18926693
> *No That's All YOU Only Bigshod Lol! :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:420:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERES SOME COLOR 4 UR PAGE JOE CHERRY 64


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

Do u guys do conversion from a hardtop to convertible


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 2 2010, 11:24 PM~18973197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Dis is sick!! :biggrin:


----------



## ssconnect




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

T  T  T


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## montemanls

> :wow:


WHAT UP SAL




>


WAIT TILL U C THE 74




> seen it in person! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: way to go JOE!


  




> How much to do a 84 regal.


PM ME




> T T T [/u]





>





> Dis is sick!! :biggrin:


THANKS




>


  




> T  T  T


TTT




>


FIXED THE FRAME THAT IS :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## bigshod

:drama:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

---T T T---


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 9 2010, 11:14 PM~19031194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 10 2010, 07:40 PM~19037616
> *:drama:
> *


U NEVER CALLED ME AND I THINK U CHANGED YOUR NUMBER HIT ME UP


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0  :0


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

6ix5iveIMP,Nov 11 2010, 02:35 PM~19044047]


> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> Damit! Someone paint my fuckin car... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

Jeff's frame ready for flake :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 12 2010, 10:54 PM~19056772
> *Jeff's frame ready for flake  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Jeff's frame ready for flake :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 DO WHAT U DO JOE MAKE THAT FRAME COME ALIVE


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## compajorge1994

what up compa flake looks badass


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by compajorge1994_@Nov 13 2010, 10:17 PM~19062573
> *what up compa flake looks badass
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what up compa everybody up online now  :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 THANKS JOE TURNED OUT REAL GOOD BLING BLING JUST THE BEGINING


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 13 2010, 09:12 PM~19062182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 11 2010, 01:45 PM~18784431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 16 2010, 12:06 AM~19079925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

what up BIG HOMIE ? ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

click 4 vid


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> click 4 vid
> 
> 
> THANKS SHAWNEE 4 THE POST LOOKING GOOD JOE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> click 4 vid
> 
> 
> 
> TTT THAT FRAME IS BLING BLING TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> HERES SOME COLOR 4 UR PAGE JOE CHERRY 64


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

LOOKS GOOD JOE 65 IMPALA


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## KABEL




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0 I LIKE HOW THIS 65 FRAME CAME OUT JOE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 22 2010, 01:38 PM~19133191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 I LIKE HOW THIS 65 FRAME CAME OUT JOE LOOKS GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 22 2010, 12:38 PM~19133191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 I LIKE HOW THIS 65 FRAME CAME OUT JOE LOOKS GOOD
> *


WAIT TILL U SEE IT IN PERSON JOE AINT PLAYING AROUND SPRAYING  
LOOKS GOOD JEFF


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 23 2010, 11:34 PM~19149846
> *WAIT TILL U SEE IT IN PERSON JOE AINT PLAYING AROUND SPRAYING
> LOOKS GOOD JEFF
> *


  THIS IS NOT MY FRAME COOK ITS A FRAME JOE DID A WHILE BACK


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 19 2010, 10:45 AM~19110405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DETONATER

Happy Thanks giving!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## bigshod

Happy turkey day Joe :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## KABEL




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2010, 10:30 PM~19158098
> *  THIS IS NOT MY FRAME COOK ITS A FRAME JOE DID A WHILE BACK
> *


  my bad


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 26 2010, 11:30 PM~19173194
> * my bad
> *



 ITS OK BIG GUY


----------



## DETONATER

6ix5iveIMP,Nov 10 2010, 10:13 AM~19033503]
SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY,Nov 9 2010, 11:14 PM~19031194]









































:0 :wow: :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## antdogbrownsociety

whats up joe hey bro pm me a price to paint under the bed and under the fenderwells. por favor


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Nov 26 2010, 07:27 PM~19171411-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh i know u got lots of chrome and paint trino jr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MONEY [email protected] 26 2010, 11:07 PM~19173035
> *T T T
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 10:25 AM~19209336
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-antdogbrownsociety_@Dec 2 2010, 12:48 PM~19220133
> *whats up joe hey bro pm me a price to paint under the bed and under the fenderwells.  por favor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stop by if u get a chance.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN+Dec 3 2010, 10:32 PM~19233654-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ttt
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 3 2010, 11:15 PM~19234000
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up mario


----------



## montemanls

cold blooded frame done deal


----------



## DETONATER

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, montemanls


:wow: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## montemanls

freshly cleared


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> cold blooded frame done deal
> 
> 
> THANKS JOE 4 GETTING THE JOB DONE


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 5 2010, 03:41 PM~19245953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshly cleared
> *


Tommy, your car is coming out bad ass brotha. Your Regal is going to be Killing them. TTT! for Tommy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 5 2010, 03:41 PM~19245953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshly cleared
> *


 :0


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 5 2010, 02:38 PM~19245931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded frame done deal
> *




DEEEEEEEEEEAAAMMM :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 5 2010, 02:41 PM~19245953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshly cleared
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TTT


----------



## montemanls

> cold blooded frame done deal
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> TTT NICE
Click to expand...


----------



## montemanls

CAR PAINTED HERE IN HOUSE


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

here u go cook


----------



## cutebratt04

Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 10 2010, 11:18 PM~19298682
> *Nice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## DETONATER

montemanls,Dec 10 2010, 10:15 PM~19298658]








































here u go cook 
[/quote]

Thats some nice work Joe.. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

CONGRATS JOE ON ANOTHER MAG.  KEEP THE PAINT JOBS COME N


----------



## UCEFAMILY

Looking good joe....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 10 2010, 10:59 PM~19298520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR PAINTED HERE IN HOUSE
> *


Bad ass Joe :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

:biggrin:


----------



## antdogbrownsociety

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 10 2010, 11:15 PM~19298658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u go cook
> *


DAME JOE U WORK QUICK... ALMOST READY FOR THE ELCO


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 10 2010, 11:15 PM~19298658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u go cook
> *


Nice Compa....


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 11 2010, 12:04 AM~19298574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here are a few pics i had taken of the top of this caddi


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Dec 13 2010, 11:59 PM~19320932
> *here are a few pics i had taken of the top of this caddi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow! :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Dec 5 2010, 03:38 PM~19245931-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded frame done deal
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 03:41 PM~19245953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshly cleared
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 11:15 PM~19298658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u go cook
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Dec 13 2010, 10:59 PM~19320932
> *here are a few pics i had taken of the top of this caddi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KILLER WORK JOE, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

my frames done.......i'll be giving you a call soon or dropping by


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP JOE


----------



## bigshod




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 14 2010, 11:51 PM~19330463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## cutebratt04

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HOPE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 27 2010, 02:34 PM~19432334
> *HOPE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS...
> *


X75 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## UCEFAMILY

:wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## DETONATER

6ix5iveIMP,Dec 27 2010, 11:25 PM~19437490]








































[/quote]

Hey Jeff, I sent out some bling today so Joe can continue to get down on your Cold Blooded Rag :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

]


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> 6ix5iveIMP,Dec 27 2010, 11:25 PM~19437490]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff, I sent out some bling today so Joe can continue to get down on your Cold Blooded Rag :0
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

Happy New Years Joe

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> MERRY CHRISTMAS


TTT




> Merry Christmas to you and your Family





> MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


THANK U




> HOPE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES HAD A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS...


THANK U




> X75



TTT


TEXTED U BACK.




> 6ix5iveIMP,Dec 27 2010, 11:25 PM~19437490]
> <img src=\'http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/6ix5iveIMP/65/lrmshop.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/6ix5iveIMP/65/lrmshop2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/6ix5iveIMP/65/cherry64slm.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/6ix5iveIMP/65/4255934326_3af7ac9000_b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/6ix5iveIMP/65/IMG_0201-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


Hey Jeff, I sent out some bling today so Joe can continue to get down on your Cold Blooded Rag 
[/quote]THANK U MARK




> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Happy New Year!!!





> :cheesy: :biggrin:


U TO. THANKS




> Happy New Years Joe
> 
> TTT :biggrin:


TTT THANKS SHOD.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## HardtoPlease65

TTT!!


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 29 2006, 10:07 AM~6065675
> *We are Loacated at 148 S Canby in Tulare Ca 93274. Our # is 559-686-3952, we do it all from Kandys to base coats Graphics etc. Well post pics up our projects.
> *


number no good


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 3 2011, 01:17 PM~19491391
> *number no good
> *


check this link for his correct info..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=26487


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 3 2011, 02:25 PM~19491434
> *check this link for his correct info..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=26487
> *


I DID STILL NOTHING DO YOU HAVE THE NUMBER


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 3 2011, 01:46 PM~19491581
> *I DID STILL NOTHING DO YOU HAVE THE NUMBER
> *


Joes Auto Works
559-967-9593 .Cell 
[email protected]


listed at the lower protion of his page.. Just leave a message if it goes to voice mail. He will not answer if he is painting..


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 3 2011, 02:48 PM~19491598
> *Joes Auto Works
> 559-967-9593 .Cell
> [email protected]
> listed at the lower protion of his page.. Just leave a message if it goes to voice mail. He will not answer if he is painting..
> *


THANK YOU BRO GOOD LOOKING OUT JUST MADE MY APPT...


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65+Jan 2 2011, 04:15 PM~19483607-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTT FOR U HOMIE U THE ONE WITH THE NICE CAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 02:48 PM~19491598
> *Joes Auto Works
> 559-967-9593 .Cell
> [email protected]
> listed at the lower protion of his page.. Just leave a message if it goes to voice mail. He will not answer if he is painting..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUE. TEXTING WORKS BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dusk til [email protected] 3 2011, 04:20 PM~19492331
> *THANK YOU BRO GOOD LOOKING OUT JUST MADE MY APPT...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Jan 3 2011, 09:43 PM~19495845
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP JERRY.


----------



## montemanls




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 3 2011, 10:13 PM~19497067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS! YOU HAVE NOW ENTERED The Twilight Zone :wow:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 3 2011, 11:21 PM~19497140
> *BAD ASS! YOU HAVE NOW ENTERED The Twilight Zone  :wow:
> *


detail with the lines nice


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 3 2011, 10:13 PM~19497067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: ttt


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 3 2011, 11:13 PM~19497067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pain in the ass aint it


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 3 2011, 11:21 PM~19497140-->
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS! YOU HAVE NOW ENTERED The Twilight Zone  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dusk til [email protected] 4 2011, 11:00 AM~19499909
> *detail with the lines nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 03:04 PM~19512165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up jeff call me homie. ima head north this weekend ima b in tracy and head over to stockton with phill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 06:09 PM~19513979
> *:wow: ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ttt what up shod
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jan 5 2011, 06:09 PM~19513980
> *pain in the ass aint it
> *


yes sir it is i tried it in 1/8 tape its comes out nicer than 1/4 inch but looks 10x's better.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP JOE T T T IT WAS GOOD 2 SEE AT THE SATURDAY


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## DETONATER

Wud it dew! :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 4 2011, 12:13 AM~19497067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Jan 6 2011, 02:27 PM~19522436-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 09:09 AM~19538924
> * ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ttt finished that regal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 12:29 PM~19556414
> *T T T</span>
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 11:13 PM~19582395
> *Wud it dew!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right here flakin
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jan 13 2011, 02:13 PM~19587191
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


what up homie.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 17 2011, 04:10 PM~19622147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT WORK ON THAT REGAL JOE... IT CAME OUT REAL CLEAN, I CAN IMAGINE THE MAN HOURS YOU ALL SPENT ON IT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BACK 2 THE TOP T T T JOE KEEP PUSHING THEM OUT 2011


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 17 2011, 03:10 PM~19622147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship: 
ttt


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 17 2011, 05:10 PM~19622147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 17 2011, 04:10 PM~19622147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 I LIKE THAT MARK :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MAKEN IT HAPPEN KEEP PUSHING JOE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> TRAFFICTRAFFFICTRAFFFICTRAFFICTRAFFICTRAFFIC


----------



## bigshod

:0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 17 2011, 04:10 PM~19622147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looking good !

what up !


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, 6ix5iveIMP


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Jan 21 2011, 11:56 AM~19659654-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKEN IT HAPPEN KEEP PUSHING JOE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trying homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 21 2011, 04:07 PM~19661543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice video mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 11:42 PM~19665077
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 11:21 PM~19689891
> *this looking good !
> 
> what up !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up son.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jan 24 2011, 11:40 PM~19690044
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, 6ix5iveIMP
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up mark


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 24 2011, 11:21 PM~19689891
> *this looking good !
> 
> what up !
> *


BEFORE JOE PUT HIS MAGIC THIS REGAL WAS FCKN CLEAN TO BEGIN WITH


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 25 2011, 03:03 PM~19694765
> *BEFORE JOE PUT HIS MAGIC THIS REGAL WAS FCKN CLEAN TO BEGIN WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of the cleanest i seen 26000 og miles.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BAD ASS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 25 2011, 02:03 PM~19694765
> *BEFORE JOE PUT HIS MAGIC THIS REGAL WAS FCKN CLEAN TO BEGIN WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 25 2011, 02:06 PM~19694803
> *one of the cleanest i seen 26000 og miles.
> *


SI SI SI :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by cook1970+Jan 25 2011, 03:03 PM~19694765-->
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE JOE PUT HIS MAGIC THIS REGAL WAS FCKN CLEAN TO BEGIN WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Jan 25 2011, 03:06 PM~19694803
> *one of the cleanest i seen 26000 og miles.
> *


 :wow: if it were to ever sell it would go for a pretty penny


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERE U GO JOE TTT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 1 2011, 09:42 AM~19755481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> HERE U GO JOE TTT
> *


are u going to put aztec or clown murals on cold blooded?
do u have have any freinds who are mods?
are u an o.g lil member? 
:biggrin: i like this video.


----------



## DETONATER

Wud it dew! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 1 2011, 11:26 AM~19756224
> *are u going to put aztec or clown murals on cold blooded?
> do u have have any freinds who are mods?
> are u an o.g lil member?
> :biggrin: i like this video.
> *


 :biggrin: that's a good one joe :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC JOE GETTING THE JOB DONE


----------



## DETONATER

> TRAFFIC JOE GETTING THE JOB DONE
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :naughty: :drama: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style='color:green'>  TTT NICE


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 2 2011, 08:27 AM~19765506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! always wanted to run one


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 1 2011, 12:02 PM~19756477-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wud it dew!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what u[p mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 1 2011, 10:07 PM~19762909
> *:biggrin: that's a good one joe :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 08:27 AM~19765506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MONEY [email protected] 2 2011, 09:03 PM~19772373
> *<span style='color:green'>  TRAFFIC JOE GETTING THE JOB DONE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that looks like im posingWITH THE BLU TOOTH.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-B DOG_@Feb 8 2011, 03:34 PM~19820012
> *nice! always wanted to run one
> *


I WOULD JUST RUN 2 AND HAVE THE OTHERS AS DUMMYS I DONT THINK ANY ONE CAN ADJUST THEM ALL .


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP JOE TTT KEEP IT MOVEN


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 10 2011, 11:05 AM~19836508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP JOE TTT KEEP IT MOVEN
> *


 :0 :0 I see big things going on up in here! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 10 2011, 01:05 PM~19836508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP JOE TTT KEEP IT MOVEN
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 11 2011, 06:47 PM~19848235
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Joe does it again. It will be at Lambersons for pinstriping and rolling with Traffic. Get down Joe you outdid yourself


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY


----------



## DETONATER

:h5: *Bad Ass Glass House... Sporting that super flashy Show Stopper Chrome with a twist of Joe's fabulous patterns... * :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

>


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## hi_ryder

baby jesus in the manger, thats a sick ass paint job!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Bigjxloc

559 well represented here.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## sic713




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 13 2011, 07:55 PM~19860683
> *Joe does it again. It will be at Lambersons for pinstriping and rolling with Traffic. Get down Joe you outdid yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT A DIFFERENCE FROM A FEW DAYS AGO :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt

:thumbsup: looking good my ninja :ninja:


----------



## DETONATER

*This top was shot with SparkleEfx 18k Gold Micro then topped off with Joe's custom candy patterns.. For anyone who was looking to see what the 18k flake looks, this is a beautiful example.. *:thumbsup:
6ix5iveIMP,Feb 14 2011, 11:22 AM~19867203]


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Thats cool Joe one day your on fire looks damn good :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Thats cool Joe one day your on fire looks damn good :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN JOE U GOT THIS CAR DONE IN 1 DAY :0 MAKEN IT HAPPEN


----------



## stiffy

Lookin Sik


----------



## freddy915




----------



## CaliLiving

what's does a simple candy paint job no flakes or patterns or anything run at $$$$?


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 17 2011, 04:52 AM~19884238
> *Thats cool Joe one day your on fire looks damn good :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kinda car is that? looks good uffin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## bigshod

tttt


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## compajorge1994

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 24 2011, 12:22 AM~19947525
> *
> *


Where u been at chumlee.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 14 2011, 12:31 PM~19867283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :wow: :0


----------



## antdogbrownsociety

ALMOST READY FOR IT JOE


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by compajorge1994_@Feb 24 2011, 07:13 PM~19953679
> *Where u been at chumlee.
> *


 :| 



















:twak: no mames guey


----------



## ABC's

> _Originally posted by antdogbrownsociety_@Mar 1 2011, 04:10 PM~19990963
> *ALMOST READY FOR IT JOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This the El Camino the MASTER painted?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Stranger69

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 13 2011, 08:45 PM~19861215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats f'n nice


----------



## Stranger69

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 10 2011, 01:05 PM~19836508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP JOE TTT KEEP IT MOVEN
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Stranger69

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 17 2011, 05:10 PM~19622147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice :wow:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, montemanls

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

1973 CAPRICE 1,200.00 - $1200 (VISALIA)
Date: 2011-03-07, 8:08PM PST
Reply to: see below

I GOT A 1973 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 2 DOOR RUNS GOOD BODY WORK DONE AT MY SHOP AT DURAGLO IN VISALIA IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT CUSTOMER COULDNT PAY BILL AND SO I KEPT IT AND TITLE IN MY NAME READY TO TRANSFER TITLE. I JUST WANT TO RECOOP MY WORK. ANY QUESTIONS CALL MY SHOP AND ASK FOR ME JERRY 559 734 1141 (WILL POST PICTURES AS SOON AS I CAN GET THEM THANK YOU)


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

COLD BLOODED 65 IN THE WORKS ALMOST READY 4 PAINT JOE LET ME KNOW WHEN U R READY


----------



## DETONATER

:wow: :wow: That looks great Jeff.... Can't wait to see it done! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 16 2011, 09:22 PM~20110768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 IN THE WORKS ALMOST READY 4 PAINT
> *


thats alot of blank paper :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP JOE FRAME ALMOST DONE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DETONATER

*Stop by the FLAKE SALE page and get your hook up on flake..* :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTB :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Aug 13 2008, 01:00 PM~11334565-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 01:01 PM~11334583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Aug 13 2008, 01:01 PM~11334587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 12 2011, 08:55 PM~20324608
> *ttt
> *


 :|


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2011, 10:01 PM~20325405
> *:|
> *


 :chuck:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 06:47 AM~20327122
> *:chuck:
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> *Stop by the FLAKE SALE page and get your hook up on flake..* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP JOE


----------



## %candy mobile%

beautiful work here :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Joe's next project!!!   


















































[/quote]


----------



## DETONATER

HardtoPlease65,Apr 28 2011, 10:15 PM~20445081]
Joe's next project!!!   


















































SparkleEfx in the house on this one..... :biggrin: 


Looking good Mickey!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

i need my top patternd out ..around how much am i lookin at..hit me on a pm..


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> Joe's next project!!!


[/quote]


----------



## DETONATER

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04

> Joe's next project!!!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a425/mjimenez65/IMG00090-20100718-2332.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a425/mjimenez65/IMG00091-20100718-233377.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a425/mjimenez65/IMG00085-20100709-223871.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a425/mjimenez65/IMG00086-20100709-224372.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a425/mjimenez65/IMG00088-20100709-2319.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a425/mjimenez65/IMG00087-20100709-224473.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



[/quote]
<span style=\'colorurple\'>Omg I Love that Color the Paint Job looks Awesome! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Joe's next project!!!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> LOOKS REAL GOOD JOE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> LOOKS REAL GOOD JOE
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## DETONATER

*Stop by the FLAKE SALE page and get your hook up on flake..* :biggrin:


----------



## ABC's

Great work I'm not a painter but it looks like this one going to be the same patterns done on all the other cars. Not knocking it there's slot of painters all doing the same thing right now. Why is that?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ABC's_@May 13 2011, 09:56 PM~20549569
> *Great work I'm not a painter but it looks like this one going to be the same patterns done on all the other cars. Not knocking it there's slot of painters all doing the same thing right now. Why is that?
> *


cause everyone is trying to catch up


----------



## ABC's

You may b right Danny D & Steve Deman been doing that style for years. It was bound to catch on. Keep up the good work Joe and Mark


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ABC's_@May 13 2011, 10:43 PM~20549877
> *You may b right Danny D & Steve Deman been doing that style for years. It was bound to catch on. Keep up the good work Joe and Mark
> *


joe done so many cars in the past 7 yrs than most painters do in a lifetime 

hes up there 

THEE ONE N ONLY BULLET EDITION


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ABC's_@May 13 2011, 09:56 PM~20549569
> *Great work I'm not a painter but it looks like this one going to be the same patterns done on all the other cars. Not knocking it there's slot of painters all doing the same thing right now. Why is that?
> *


Its called giving the customer what they want. And your right there is alot of people doing the same thing its called "what's in",show us a pic of your car if you have one show us painters some originality.


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Joe! Hope all is well for ya.. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 10:20 PM~20554787
> *Sup Joe! Hope all is well for ya..  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks mark it is,im finishing up Mickey's 65 almost down hill,and at the same time doing collusion work. After I finish Jeff's car ima try to stay on the frame machine more im liking that more.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 15 2011, 09:12 AM~20556296
> *Thanks mark it is,im finishing up Mickey's 65 almost down hill,and at the same time doing collusion work. After I finish Jeff's car ima try to stay on the frame machine more im liking that more.
> *





 :0 TTT NICE TTT :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## thefebs

did joe move to a new shop went by his shop looks like no ones there any more


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@May 18 2011, 06:42 PM~20581442
> *did joe move to a new shop went by his shop looks like no ones there any more
> *


 :no:


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 14 2011, 06:58 PM~20553475
> *Its called giving the customer what they want. And your right there is alot of people doing the same thing its called "what's in",show us a pic of your car if you have one show us painters some originality.
> *


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## ssconnect

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@May 18 2011, 06:42 PM~20581442
> *did joe move to a new shop went by his shop looks like no ones there any more
> *


 :0


----------



## jugoDEcarlo




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TTT 4 JOE NICE COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## ABC's

Is it true that Joe closed down his location in Tulare?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:nicoderm:


----------



## ssconnect

> _Originally posted by ABC's_@May 20 2011, 09:50 PM~20597121
> *Is it true that Joe closed down his location in Tulare?
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

painted by 
JOE 
MARK FROM TRAFFIC 
MICKEY
and me SPL1T 










STRIPED BY DANNY D


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> painted by
> JOE
> MARK FROM TRAFFIC
> MICKEY
> and me SPL1T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRIPED BY DANNY D


*this mother fucker is too clean and should get 10 stars:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT FOR MICKEY65 AND BULLET EDITION GREAT JOB WELL DONE JOE YOU OUT DID YOURSELF ON THIS ONE TO THE MOTHER FUCKIN TOP*


----------



## DETONATER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *this mother fucker is too clean and should get 10 stars:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT FOR MICKEY65 AND BULLET EDITION GREAT JOB WELL DONE JOE YOU OUT DID YOURSELF ON THIS ONE TO THE MOTHER FUCKIN TOP*


yes sir! I agree 100% Super fukken bad ass Joe! :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*HERE YOU GO JOE 700 HOURS OF PATTERNS NO WONDER YOU'VE BEEN MISSING IN ACTION THIS MOTHER FUCKER IS TOO SEXY:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## pi4short

nice job guys this one came out top notch...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## bam_bam

traffic 58 said:


>


 nice


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *HERE YOU GO JOE 700 HOURS OF PATTERNS NO WONDER YOU'VE BEEN MISSING IN ACTION THIS MOTHER FUCKER IS TOO SEXY:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::0:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## RegalLimited82

Damn


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup::0:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

Don'tknow how to reply to everyone at the same time,but goodlooking out on the comments.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

congrats joe and juvenile and majestics delano


----------



## ProjectMatt

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


>


nice collabo Joe and Sugarbear


----------



## ABC's

Nice work. Didn't know the legend sugarbear had a hand n this one!


----------



## montemanls

ABC's said:


> Nice work. Didn't know the legend sugarbear had a hand n this one!


Yeah it was an honor to work with a "legend "or a "master",trying to learn and pick up skills.I had the chance to clean the guns for him and put air on ladies night tires.


----------



## ABC's

montemanls said:


> Yeah it was an honor to work with a "legend "or a "master",trying to learn and pick up skills.I had the chance to clean the guns for him and put air on ladies night tires.


Cool keep up the good work


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> congrats joe and juvenile and majestics delano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rivi69er

montemanls said:


> Yeah it was an honor to work with a "legend "or a "master",trying to learn and pick up skills.I had the chance to clean the guns for him and put air on ladies night tires.


lets keep it real youngsters , body work and black urethane by Jr Rodriguez, delano ca. . Pearl splashes candy tangerine and gold flake patterns by Sugar booger, pinstripe by Mike Lamberson Riverside ca ., airbrush by Alberto Herrerra Visalia ca., only JR. , Bear and Mike dont care about being movie stars.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Rivi69er said:


> lets keep it real youngsters , body work and black urethane by Jr Rodriguez, delano ca. . Pearl splashes candy tangerine and gold flake patterns by Sugar booger, pinstripe by Mike Lamberson Riverside ca ., airbrush by Alberto Herrerra Visalia ca., only JR. , Bear and Mike dont care about being movie stars.


:nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## montemanls

Rivi69er said:


> lets keep it real youngsters , body work and black urethane by Jr Rodriguez, delano ca. . Pearl splashes candy tangerine and gold flake patterns by Sugar booger, pinstripe by Mike Lamberson Riverside ca ., airbrush by Alberto Herrerra Visalia ca., only JR. , Bear and Mike dont care about being movie stars.


Well triple o.g. ima keep it real your story is about 50% true, but I like I said I only put air in the tires.the only ones who know the whole story on this car is Juve, og able and me as far as its completion and what was and wasnt done at my shop and true Delano majestics I wont take away credit from anyone involved in this build.so I think if anyone is gonna put it out there it should be one of the persons involved. And since they dont care to be movie stars ask and I shall respond to who did what.


----------



## montemanls

ABC's said:


> Cool keep up the good work


I will big dogg.thanks


----------



## lrocky2003

Rivi69er said:


> lets keep it real youngsters , body work and black urethane by Jr Rodriguez, delano ca. . Pearl splashes candy tangerine and gold flake patterns by Sugar booger, pinstripe by Mike Lamberson Riverside ca ., airbrush by Alberto Herrerra Visalia ca., only JR. , Bear and Mike dont care about being movie stars.


 check this out homie dont fucken get on this page talking your shit hiding behined a fake account. YOU ARE NOT A MAJESTICS and you dont know shit. this car had many hands on it and joe was one of the main people that put hand on it. we respect all and we know that joe and everybody else that put hands on it deserve there credit. dont get it twisted. if you got something to say hit me up. (559)853-8253 LARRY ESPARZA MAJESTICS DELANO


----------



## lrocky2003

THANKS JOE FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK AND CONGRATS ON BUSTING OUT A BAD ASS CAR


----------



## Rivi69er

lrocky2003 said:


> check this out homie dont fucken get on this page talking your shit hiding behined a fake account. YOU ARE NOT A MAJESTICS and you dont know shit. this car had many hands on it and joe was one of the main people that put hand on it. we respect all and we know that joe and everybody else that put hands on it deserve there credit. dont get it twisted. if you got something to say hit me up. (559)853-8253 LARRY ESPARZA MAJESTICS DELANO


first of all I apologize if i offended you Joe no disrespects to you, i know what you do isnt easy , hats off to you !, Larry , no im not hiding , no im not a Majestic, but ive been friends with some members since the late 1970s , back then chicano clubs stuck together, you sound like a gang banger , it doesnt represent the big blue and gold very well and why do you continue to cuss all the time ? it doesnt scare anybody and thats not being a very good role model. Larry im almost 60 years old been through some tough times and getting bad mouthed by you on the internet isnt one of them , joe congradulations on all your accomplishments you deserve it, but ill stay off your topic . larry step up and pay the big bucks and have Joe do up your car. .al rato , VIVA LA RAZA , p.s. my grandpa was old school .............


----------



## lrocky2003

Rivi69er said:


> first of all I apologize if i offended you Joe no disrespects to you, i know what you do isnt easy , hats off to you !, Larry , no im not hiding , no im not a Majestic, but ive been friends with some members since the late 1970s , back then chicano clubs stuck together, you sound like a gang banger , it doesnt represent the big blue and gold very well and why do you continue to cuss all the time ? it doesnt scare anybody and thats not being a very good role model. Larry im almost 60 years old been through some tough times and getting bad mouthed by you on the internet isnt one of them , joe congradulations on all your accomplishments you deserve it, but ill stay off your topic . larry step up and pay the big bucks and have Joe do up your car. .al rato , VIVA LA RAZA , p.s. my grandpa was old school .............


 check this out im far from gang banger the only thing i bang is MAJESTICS CAR CLUB. im not new to this, majestics is in my blood.my dad freddie esparza started majestics cen-cal. im the second generation of majestics and also have a third generation. you dont know nuthing about the big blue and gold so keep it out your mouth. once again here is my number (559)853-8253. im not hideing or running my mouth its just not right for someone to put there bus in majestics bus. and everybody knows who i am. o yea dont tell me about my game dont worrie about my game i got my shit handled (wheres your car!!!). im out and no disrespect to anybody on this site.


----------



## cook1970

U THE MAN YO:wave:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

Joe your work speaks for itself ever since ive known you your work has blessed the streets and pages of mags from many shows and you have been blessed with a talent that you earned keep up the good work brother, through thick and thin.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

UCEFAMILY said:


> Joe your work speaks for itself ever since ive known you your work has blessed the streets and pages of mags from many shows and you have been blessed with a talent that you earned keep up the good work brother, through thick and thin.


X63


----------



## BrandonMajestics

UCEFAMILY said:


> Joe your work speaks for itself ever since ive known you your work has blessed the streets and pages of mags from many shows and you have been blessed with a talent that you earned keep up the good work brother, through thick and thin.


:yes::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:ALL I CAN SAY IS JOES BEEN A MAN OF HIS WORD & THAT MEANS ALOT IN THIS GAME WE ALL KNOW THAT THE BODY & PAINT CAN MAKE OR BREAK A BUILD ALOT OF SHOP WILL PROMISE U THE THE WORLD THIS & THAT SAY THERE GIVEN U A GOOD DEAL WITH CASH UP FRONT OR HITTING U UP 4 MONEY EVERY WEEK & HAVENT GOT SHIT DONE THEN UR CAR IS SITTING THERE 4 A YEAR OR MORE & MONEY GONE WE ALL LIVE & LEARN AS 4 ME ITS NOT ABOUT WHO STARTED THE CAR ITS ABOUT WHO GETS IT 2 THE FINISH LINE WE CAN ALL TALK ABOUT WHAT WE HAVE DONE BUT ITS ALL ABOUT WHAT WERE DOING NOW THE PAST IS THE PAST THE FUTURE IS YET 2 COME DONT BE A FOLLOWER B A LEADER STAND OUT IN FRONT HATS OFF 2 U JOE 4 BEING A STAND UP GUY:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## cook1970

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:ALL I CAN SAY IS JOES BEEN A MAN OF HIS WORD & THAT MEANS ALOT IN THIS GAME WE ALL KNOW THAT THE BODY & PAINT CAN MAKE OR BREAK A BUILD ALOT OF SHOP WILL PROMISE U THE THE WORLD THIS & THAT SAY THERE GIVEN U A GOOD DEAL WITH CASH UP FRONT OR HITTING U UP 4 MONEY EVERY WEEK & HAVENT GOT SHIT DONE THEN UR CAR IS SITTING THERE 4 A YEAR OR MORE & MONEY GONE WE ALL LIVE & LEARN AS 4 ME ITS NOT ABOUT WHO STARTED THE CAR ITS ABOUT WHO GETS IT 2 THE FINISH LINE WE CAN ALL TALK ABOUT WHAT WE HAVE DONE BUT ITS ALL ABOUT WHAT WERE DOING NOW THE PAST IS THE PAST THE FUTURE IS YET 2 COME DONT BE A FOLLOWER B A LEADER STAND OUT IN FRONT HATS OFF 2 U JOE 4 BEING A STAND UP GUY:nicoderm:


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HAPPY FATHERS DAY JOE HOPE YOUR DAY IS FILLED WITH LOVE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:ALL I CAN SAY IS JOES BEEN A MAN OF HIS WORD & THAT MEANS ALOT IN THIS GAME WE ALL KNOW THAT THE BODY & PAINT CAN MAKE OR BREAK A BUILD ALOT OF SHOP WILL PROMISE U THE THE WORLD THIS & THAT SAY THERE GIVEN U A GOOD DEAL WITH CASH UP FRONT OR HITTING U UP 4 MONEY EVERY WEEK & HAVENT GOT SHIT DONE THEN UR CAR IS SITTING THERE 4 A YEAR OR MORE & MONEY GONE WE ALL LIVE & LEARN AS 4 ME ITS NOT ABOUT WHO STARTED THE CAR ITS ABOUT WHO GETS IT 2 THE FINISH LINE WE CAN ALL TALK ABOUT WHAT WE HAVE DONE BUT ITS ALL ABOUT WHAT WERE DOING NOW THE PAST IS THE PAST THE FUTURE IS YET 2 COME DONT BE A FOLLOWER B A LEADER STAND OUT IN FRONT HATS OFF 2 U JOE 4 BEING A STAND UP GUY:nicoderm:


 SPEAK ON IT:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTT:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:ALL I CAN SAY IS JOES BEEN A MAN OF HIS WORD & THAT MEANS ALOT IN THIS GAME WE ALL KNOW THAT THE BODY & PAINT CAN MAKE OR BREAK A BUILD ALOT OF SHOP WILL PROMISE U THE THE WORLD THIS & THAT SAY THERE GIVEN U A GOOD DEAL WITH CASH UP FRONT OR HITTING U UP 4 MONEY EVERY WEEK & HAVENT GOT SHIT DONE THEN UR CAR IS SITTING THERE 4 A YEAR OR MORE & MONEY GONE WE ALL LIVE & LEARN AS 4 ME ITS NOT ABOUT WHO STARTED THE CAR ITS ABOUT WHO GETS IT 2 THE FINISH LINE WE CAN ALL TALK ABOUT WHAT WE HAVE DONE BUT ITS ALL ABOUT WHAT WERE DOING NOW THE PAST IS THE PAST THE FUTURE IS YET 2 COME DONT BE A FOLLOWER B A LEADER STAND OUT IN FRONT HATS OFF 2 U JOE 4 BEING A STAND UP GUY:nicoderm:
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

WADDUP JOE...uffin:


----------



## drasticbean

Big ups to the homie Joe. All the way fron NYC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: HERE U GO JOE A PIC OF UR SUPER DUTY ADEX DUMP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup: HERE U GO JOE A PIC OF UR SUPER DUTY ADEX DUMP


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

JOE'S NEW WHEELS. LOOKING GOOD BULLET EDITION


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> JOE'S NEW WHEELS. LOOKING GOOD BULLET EDITION


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

JOE YOU GOT DOWN ON MICKEYS 65


----------



## cook1970

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> JOE YOU GOT DOWN ON MICKEYS 65


BULLET EDITION STYLE:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod

Ttt


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## danny chawps

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup::0:thumbsup:


:worship:


----------



## cook1970

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


>


BULLET EDITION


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTTTtt nice traffic joe


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> JOE'S NEW WHEELS. LOOKING GOOD BULLET EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T NICE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

14568355

*THANKS JOE TTTT
*]







<BR>


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT FOR BULLET EDITION


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

*
*]







<BR>


----------



## 559karlo

What up big Joe ?


----------



## lopez62wagon

Man, you do some amazing work . What does something like my car cost you to repaint it . I like the design but it is read for a new coat.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TTT NICE :thumbsup: TRAFFIC JOE


----------



## lrocky2003

DROPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE


----------



## bigshod

sup


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T 4 TRAFFIC JOE


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> JOE YOU GOT DOWN ON MICKEYS 65


JUST DROPPING IN TO SAY THANKS JOE, COOL OF YOU TO HELP US LOOK FOR THE MATERIAL WE NEEDED, LIKE CHINO SAID WE TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT... BY THE WAY THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES SO FAR... I TOTALLY LOVE THE COLORS AND THE ART...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING JOE ROSIE , ERIC AND MATHEW


----------



## montemanls

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING JOE ROSIE , ERIC AND MATHEW


What up Mark just finished that 34 Ford restoration back to some art work.


----------



## DETONATER

Wud it dew Joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass

really nice work ....:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

TTT!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TTT JOE NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## ABC's

RIP Juan Deleon! Car was painted candy green at his shop by Juan and Stone, also striped by Stone, and top by some nice graphics by Joe. Excellent work guys. Juan u will b missed!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ABC's said:


> Is it true that Joe closed down his location in Tulare?


:rofl:


----------



## toker1

TTT Joes still at same shop I wuz just there earlier today!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

toker1 said:


> TTT Joes still at same shop I wuz just there earlier today!!!!


Not only is he there, 4lbs are on there way.....! :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

TTT u all know that the homie CANT STOP AND WONT STOP!!!!


----------



## Bigjxloc

anymore pics of the top on this one?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY JOE, CHINO'S LADY LIZ HERE, STOPPING BY TO WISH YOU A HAPPY AND BLESSED 2012, CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOU IN PERSON, THANKS FOR TRYING TO HELP US OUT WITH THAT KANDY WE NEEDED, TOTALLY APPRECIATED THE EFFORT... WE ANYWHO...LOL... HAVE A WONDERFUL 2012...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY JOE, CHINO'S LADY LIZ HERE, STOPPING BY TO WISH YOU A HAPPY AND BLESSED 2012, CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOU IN PERSON, THANKS FOR TRYING TO HELP US OUT WITH THAT KANDY WE NEEDED, TOTALLY APPRECIATED THE EFFORT... WE ANYWHO...LOL... HAVE A WONDERFUL 2012...<BR>


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## PEPSI_559

Dreamwork Customs said:


> JUST DROPPING IN TO SAY THANKS JOE, COOL OF YOU TO HELP US LOOK FOR THE MATERIAL WE NEEDED, LIKE CHINO SAID WE TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT... BY THE WAY THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE RIDES SO FAR... I TOTALLY LOVE THE COLORS AND THE ART...



Clean ride we here @ Side II Side did hiz upper n lower a-armz on diz car itz bad azz..


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Joe got down with this Glasshouse... .015 Show Stopper Chrome Base With hella talent on top! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

JOE HOOKING UP ROSIES TRAIL BLAZER TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

TTT


----------



## montemanls

toker1 said:


> TTT


What up toks


----------



## cook1970

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC JOE GETTING THE JOB DONE


:roflmao:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JOE'S NEW WHEELS. LOOKING GOOD BULLET EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T NICE
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

JOE WORKING ON HIS OWN CADI PARTS FRENCHING IN THE FRONT LIC#PLATE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

JOES CADI TRNK LID 









THIS IS HOW I GOT MY TRUNK BACK FROM TOPO










MADE A BUCKET FITS PERFECT










HAD 2 CLEAN UP EXCESS METAL










STARTED TACKING 










WELDS HAD 2 B PERFECT NOT POPCORN LOOKING










ONCE DONE SHOULD LOOK LIKE IT CAME FROM THE DEALER










DONE DEAL JOE FINISHED HIS TRUNK LID 4 HIS CADI


----------



## cook1970

6ix5iveIMP said:


> JOES CADI TRNK LID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS HOW I GOT MY TRUNK BACK FROM TOPO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE A BUCKET FITS PERFECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD 2 CLEAN UP EXCESS METAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED TACKING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELDS HAD 2 B PERFECT NOT POPCORN LOOKING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE DONE SHOULD LOOK LIKE IT CAME FROM THE DEALER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONE DEAL JOE FINISHED HIS TRUNK LID 4 HIS CADI


i thought he was doing up the regal:loco:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTB:rofl:


----------



## montemanls

cook1970 said:


> i thought he was doing up the regal:loco:


What up cook,u know what im building.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

LOOKING GOOD JOE, SUP FROM CHINO AND LIZ @ CDC... TTT...


----------



## montemanls

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING GOOD JOE, SUP FROM CHINO AND LIZ @ CDC... TTT...


What up dreamworks, keep dropping them jewels chino.


----------



## montemanls

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTB:rofl:


Tttb.


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup wit it Joe!!


----------



## Big Rob M

Qvo joe


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

montemanls said:


> What up dreamworks, keep dropping them jewels chino.


THANKS JOE... YOU DO THE SAME...


----------



## montemanls

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Sup wit it Joe!!


What up Mickey, been doing alot of frame work,and metal fabricating kind of like the change,alot of bodywork too.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 75 JOES NEW TOY :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

Q-VO

:wave:


----------



## montemanls

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 75 JOES NEW TOY :thumbsup:


What up Jeff, car did good from where ever we got it from to Tracy ,freezing our asses in sac @ 1am. Shit me and money didn't get home till 4am,good looking out to u and money, and t-tdoggy.


----------



## cook1970

montemanls said:


> What up Jeff, car did good from where ever we got it from to Tracy ,freezing our asses in sac @ 1am. Shit me and money didn't get home till 4am,good looking out to u and money, and t-tdoggy.


lookn good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

sup Joe ttt


----------



## BAGO

:wave:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 75 JOES NEW TOY :thumbsup:


TTT for PJ's 75!!


----------



## montemanls

HardtoPlease65 said:


> TTT for PJ's 75!!


What up Mickey.


----------



## montemanls

BAGO said:


> :wave:


What up big dogg.


----------



## DETONATER

What tricks you got up your sleeve for this one Joe?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


:cheesy::yes:


----------



## montemanls

JustCruisin said:


> :cheesy::yes:


What up homie.


----------



## 73loukat

Keep slangin those patterns Joe  Bullet Edition on the Trailer Blazer :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


LOVE THAT RIDE!!!


----------



## DETONATER

ttt


----------



## bigshod

ttt joe


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 75 JOES NEW TOY :thumbsup:


nice i like :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTB:h5:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:inout:


----------



## Voodoo64

Nice ass work on here need some work done on my 64 ,roof and conti kit hit me up.:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

Ttt


----------



## Dino

the homie joe did this for me. much love! no ****!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama::inout:


----------



## 559karlo

What up big homie


----------



## BrandonMajestics

RICOS CADILLAC DASH GETS DONE UP BY JOE.
JOE DID HES MAGIC AGAIN
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

here some work ive been doing on the side...let me know what yall think..im out here in fresno...just click the pic to make it bigger


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## drasticbean

Big bump.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lil Spanks said:


> here some work ive been doing on the side...let me know what yall think..im out here in fresno...just click the pic to make it bigger
> View attachment 481431
> View attachment 481432
> View attachment 481433


----------



## SoCalLife

Hey Joe, Thanks for the LS parts. Can't wait to put them on my car, its gonna make it look even better. It was cool talking to you too. Definitely gonna keep you in mind for my next project's paint job! uffin:


----------



## DETONATER

ttt


----------



## Raidernation94

I need a price on painting a vinal top on a 94 Fleetwood top good just want to change the color


----------



## lrocky2003

BULLET FROM TRAFFIC NOR CAL & LITTLE BULLET FROM MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO DO HOMEBOY TOKER 1 RIDE, RIDE IS COMING OUT REAL GOOD. ANOTHER BULLET EDITION


----------



## toker1

Ttmft!!!!


----------



## BrandonMajestics

BULLET EDITION BUMPER FILLERS ALL METAL THEY FIT 75 CAPRICE WITH A 76 FRONT END. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ONLY TEXT MY HOMIE JOE AT 
559-967-9593


----------



## shockker559




----------



## flossyb93

must be nice to have a patterned out big body roof


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BrandonMajestics said:


> BULLET EDITION BUMPER FILLERS ALL METAL THEY FIT 75 CAPRICE WITH A 76 FRONT END. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ONLY TEXT MY HOMIE JOE AT
> 559-967-9593


:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

TTT uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

lrocky2003 said:


> BULLET FROM TRAFFIC NOR CAL & LITTLE BULLET FROM MAJESTICS CEN CAL COMING TOGETHER TO DO HOMEBOY TOKER 1 RIDE, RIDE IS COMING OUT REAL GOOD. ANOTHER BULLET EDITION T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMajestics

BULLET EDITION BMW. JOE DOING THE DAM THANG:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

Looking good BULLET:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTB


----------



## toker1

Tttb?


----------



## BrandonMajestics

I WANT TO THANK JOE FOR GIVING ME THE OPPERTUNITY. BULLET SHOWING ME BRANDON (LIL BULLET) HOW TO WORK SOME MAGIC,HOW TO DO FLAKE HOW TO DO PATTERNS AND HOW TO DO BODY WORK AND FIBERGLAS AND A PACKAGE TRAY TWO DIFFRENT CLUBS TRAFFIC AND MAJESTICS COMING TOGETHER AS ONE. LIL BULLET DOING THE NEXT CAR NEAR YOU!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

that's right, showing the little homie how to put down ,.


----------



## lrocky2003

BrandonMajestics said:


> I WANT TO THANK JOE FOR GIVING ME THE OPPERTUNITY. BULLET SHOWING ME BRANDON (LIL BULLET) HOW TO WORK SOME MAGIC,HOW TO DO FLAKE HOW TO DO PATTERNS AND HOW TO DO BODY WORK AND FIBERGLAS AND A PACKAGE TRAY TWO DIFFRENT CLUBS TRAFFIC AND MAJESTICS COMING TOGETHER AS ONE. LIL BULLET DOING THE NEXT CAR NEAR YOU!


LOOKING GOOD, THANKS BROTHER JOE FOR TAKING CARE OF MY BOY


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

montemanls said:


> that's right, showing the little homie how to put down ,.


:nicoderm:


----------



## BrandonMajestics

montemanls said:


> that's right, showing the little homie how to put down ,.


Thank you homie I appreciate it.


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Ttt for Joe!!


----------



## 82fleet

Nice work Joe


----------



## BrandonMajestics

TTT uffin:


----------



## toker1

TO THE TOP FOR BULLET N LIL BULLET!!!!!


----------



## BrandonMajestics

toker1 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR BULLET N LIL BULLET!!!!!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

BUMP


----------



## 559karlo

Ill let the hopper get blessed with the BULLET EDITION SIGNATURE.
:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

559karlo said:


> Ill let the hopper get blessed with the BULLET EDITION SIGNATURE.
> :thumbsup:


it will lil homie, got the trailing arms, and coils ,come bullshit with us homie.


----------



## montemanls

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Ttt for Joe!!


what up Mickey, bring the five to woodlake, I'll be out there,


----------



## 559karlo

montemanls said:


> it will lil homie, got the trailing arms, and coils ,come bullshit with us homie.


I went by after wrk nobody there go by tomorrow
TTT


----------



## Loco68

LOOKING REAL GOOD JOE !


----------



## Loco68

PLUM LOCO PAINTED BY THE HOMIE JOE


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## BrandonMajestics

559karlo said:


> Ill let the hopper get blessed with the BULLET EDITION SIGNATURE.
> :thumbsup:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

BrandonMajestics said:


> :yes::thumbsup:


 Hopping till the wheels fall off.....................


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

TTTT


----------



## 93 CADDY

Wut up, how much to paint the plastic trim on my fleetwood, The grey trim around the chrome rockers thanks


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

TTT... HAVE A GREAT DAY JOE...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Tttb


----------



## lrocky2003

TTMFT


----------



## BrandonMajestics

93 CADDY said:


> Wut up, how much to paint the plastic trim on my fleetwood, The grey trim around the chrome rockers thanks


PM sent


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## felix96

ttt


----------



## 559karlo

Joe !!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## BrandonMajestics

tttuffin:


----------



## lrocky2003

TTT


----------



## 559karlo

TTTB. Joe!


----------



## felix96

:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

TTTB. Again my nizm joe


----------



## BrandonMajestics

BULLET EDITION TTT


----------



## montemanls

559karlo said:


> TTTB. Again my nizm joe
> View attachment 528886


Tttb you fucker lol.


----------



## 559karlo

montemanls said:


> Tttb you fucker lol.


Lol.....


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Q vo joe


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## toker1

Wut up Homie!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 70 T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

whats up joe :wave:


----------



## BrandonMajestics

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 70 T T T :thumbsup:


TTTuffin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

montemanls said:


> Tttb you fucker lol.


Sup JOE...:nicoderm:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

Q-VO JOE GOOD SEEING U AT THE TORRES SHOW...


----------



## BrandonMajestics

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003

BRANDON AND JOE DOING IT, BULLET J&B EDITION. MAJESTICS CEN CAL, VEGAS BABY


----------



## lrocky2003

TTT


----------



## 559karlo

Nice....


----------



## Dino

ttt


----------



## lrocky2003

T T T


----------



## toker1

Ttt. J&B. !!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Real Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

T T T


----------



## lrocky2003

TTT:biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics

T T T


----------



## BrandonMajestics

ANOTHER ONE IN THE BOOKS. ME AND JOE FIXING MY DADS TRUCK. CAME OUT GOOD, HIT US UP IF ANYBODY IS LOOKING FOR WORK TO GET DONE


----------



## lrocky2003

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BrandonMajestics said:


> ANOTHER ONE IN THE BOOKS. ME AND JOE FIXING MY DADS TRUCK. CAME OUT GOOD, HIT US UP IF ANYBODY IS LOOKING FOR WORK TO GET DONE


:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics

SOMETHING I MADE FOR THE HOMIE JOE


----------



## BrandonMajestics

ALSO MADE ONE FOR MY DAD.


----------



## BrandonMajestics




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BrandonMajestics said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

BrandonMajestics said:


>


TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

BrandonMajestics said:


> ALSO MADE ONE FOR MY DAD.


I want one...........and dont forget the blower!


----------



## kreeperz

unreal!!! nice work


----------



## bullet one

What's up joe how you been homie...


----------



## lrocky2003

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL MY BROTHER JOE. BE SAFE AND ENJOY THE TIME WITH YOUR FAMILYS


----------



## lrocky2003

TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## 73loukat

:nicoderm:What's up Bullet Edition :wave: TTT


----------



## BrandonMajestics




----------



## lrocky2003

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

T
T
T


----------



## 82fleet

TTT


----------

